# Book Tote



## gregsk

Book Tote personalization at Harrods pop-up



Exciting news !


----------



## sakuraboo

this is awesome! i've seen some book totes with celeb names and thought they extra special..lol..


----------



## gregsk

Pretty cool


----------



## averagejoe

Behind-the-scenes from the FW2018 campaign


----------



## KDB

This is so cool! Thanks for posting!

I’m crazy about this tote but in the pics I’ve seen with people carrying it, the tote looks so big! 

What do you all think? I’m 5’3” btw. 

Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

KDB said:


> This is so cool! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I’m crazy about this tote but in the pics I’ve seen with people carrying it, the tote looks so big!
> 
> What do you all think? I’m 5’3” btw.
> 
> Thanks!!


The tote is big, but not more so than a shopping canvas bag. I think its size is appropriate for the style.


----------



## xquisite

Does anyone know the price on the personalised tote?
And is anyone using as a hand luggage bag?
Thanks


----------



## Led9

KDB said:


> This is so cool! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I’m crazy about this tote but in the pics I’ve seen with people carrying it, the tote looks so big!
> 
> What do you all think? I’m 5’3” btw.
> 
> Thanks!!


I am 5.2 and on me it's too big. I've tried it a few times in the boutique and it looked too big for me to buy it. I love the look of the tote though and the stitching is beautiful. Try it in the boutique and decide for yourself. I think it also depends on your frame (I am quite petite) and your personal preference on bag sizes. Good luck!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Has anyone found a good insert organiser for the Book Tote? The ones that I see are too wide at the bottom. And it desperately needs one, just not functional without it


----------



## CoachCruiser

There’s a lovely article about the book tote in Dior magazine- it says one tote takes “more than 37 hours of work and more than one million five hundred thousand stitches”!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

They could have made a few thousand more stitches and make a pocket inside


----------



## hermesfreak

I spoke with my local store in the US and apparently in January they will have the customization option available.  There will be a waitlist and once the bag arrives they will send it to NY to get customized.


----------



## mk1997

hermesfreak said:


> I spoke with my local store in the US and apparently in January they will have the customization option available.  There will be a waitlist and once the bag arrives they will send it to NY to get customized.



Oh my gosh, hopefully this ends up happening! I will definitely be getting a book tote then


----------



## hermesfreak

mk1997 said:


> Oh my gosh, hopefully this ends up happening! I will definitely be getting a book tote then



Totally...I wish I had known about the Harrods pop up shop.  Did anyone know about this and took advantage of ordering?  Please let us know.


----------



## hermesfreak

Anyone else have any update on the custom book tote?


----------



## ungela914

I’m 5’1 & this tote really looks big on me ! So I ended up not getting it! [emoji20]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

It looks big on anyone


----------



## ungela914

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It looks big on anyone



My SA said it’s too big on me because of I’m a petite size ! So did u get it?[emoji28]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ungela914 said:


> My SA said it’s too big on me because of I’m a petite size ! So did u get it?[emoji28]



I got it a few months ago but still cannot decide how to use it. 
As a travel bag? No, I prefer another bag with lots of zippers and compartments and a longer shoulder strap. I wouldn't even be able to put it in the overhead locker as everything would fall out and it is too big to hold it on my knees or put it under the seat in front of me or the special compartment beside the seat on A770 (where my favourite travel Chanel fits perfectly)
As an every day bag? Well, a don't carry that much stuff with me. It looks empty. And again, no zips/pockets. Where would I keep my keys/wallet? I don't carry big items with me, rather a big number of smaller size items. 
To a cinema? I wouldn't know where to put it.
I took it out only once, to a spa and it didn't fit in the locker there. There is always a problem where to put it when you sit down anywhere - a car, a cafe, any public place.
As a grocery shopping bag? It's too expensive for that
At the moment, I'm waiting for the arrival of the organiser which I ordered for it. Will see if that will make it more usable 
Until then, it is just decorating my entrance hall 
Has anyone found good use for the book tote?


----------



## ungela914

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I got it a few months ago but still cannot decide how to use it.
> As a travel bag? No, I prefer another bag with lots of zippers and compartments and a longer shoulder strap. I wouldn't even be able to put it in the overhead locker as everything would fall out and it is too big to hold it on my knees or put it under the seat in front of me or the special compartment beside the seat on A770 (where my favourite travel Chanel fits perfectly)
> As an every day bag? Well, a don't carry that much stuff with me. It looks empty. And again, no zips/pockets. Where would I keep my keys/wallet? I don't carry big items with me, rather a big number of smaller size items.
> To a cinema? I wouldn't know where to put it.
> I took it out only once, to a spa and it didn't fit in the locker there. There is always a problem where to put it when you sit down anywhere - a car, a cafe, any public place.
> As a grocery shopping bag? It's too expensive for that
> At the moment, I'm waiting for the arrival of the organiser which I ordered for it. Will see if that will make it more usable
> Until then, it is just decorating my entrance hall
> Has anyone found good use for the book tote?



Yes that’s true ! You will find the way to use it after you have the bag organizer![emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Small update 
I received the organiser I was waiting for. Now, the bag looks more useable. I am going to see.
Two pockets inside and a zip on top.


----------



## Ramai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Small update
> I received the organiser I was waiting for. Now, the bag looks more useable. I am going to see.
> Two pockets inside and a zip on top.
> View attachment 4201200
> View attachment 4201204
> View attachment 4201210
> View attachment 4201214
> View attachment 4201215


That looks really good and hopefully will make the bag more functional too. Please keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## hermesfreak

ungela914 said:


> Yes that’s true ! You will find the way to use it after you have the bag organizer![emoji4]



I am going to use it as a chic beach bag.


----------



## yenny90

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Small update
> I received the organiser I was waiting for. Now, the bag looks more useable. I am going to see.
> Two pockets inside and a zip on top.
> View attachment 4201200
> View attachment 4201204
> View attachment 4201210
> View attachment 4201214
> View attachment 4201215



Looks awesome! 
Is it heavy after adding the organiser?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

yenny90 said:


> Looks awesome!
> Is it heavy after adding the organiser?



No, it's made out of a thick but light felt and doesn't add much to the weight


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

hermesfreak said:


> I am going to use it as a chic beach bag.



How often do you go to the beach?


----------



## hermesfreak

Sheikha Latifa said:


> How often do you go to the beach?



Every week.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

hermesfreak said:


> Every week.



My house is right on the beach and I never go  If I go, I don’t take designer bags with me.  Not out of fear of destroying them but because they seem to me to be out of place on the beach. But I would definitely take it to a beach club, that’s a good idea


----------



## yenny90

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No, it's made out of a thick but light felt and doesn't add much to the weight



Hi hun, do you mind sharing where you got the organizer? 
I am planning to get a book tote too!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

yenny90 said:


> Hi hun, do you mind sharing where you got the organizer?
> I am planning to get a book tote too!



I got it here
https://samorga.com/?product=dior-book-tote-christian-dior-dior-book-tote-size-organizer
But seems like that link is not active
You may check with them


----------



## yenny90

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I got it here
> https://samorga.com/?product=dior-book-tote-christian-dior-dior-book-tote-size-organizer
> But seems like that link is not active
> You may check with them



will do! thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## JoyceHon

Anyone looking for a book tote in Sydney Australia? It's so hard to get one.


----------



## artkrue

Hi everyone. I was told by a SA that there will be a pop-up in new york in mid December 2018 for personalization for the book tote. Does anyone have any information about this?? Help! Thanks


----------



## yenny90

artkrue said:


> Hi everyone. I was told by a SA that there will be a pop-up in new york in mid December 2018 for personalization for the book tote. Does anyone have any information about this?? Help! Thanks



They have it now at NY Meatpacking. 
http://www.mr-mag.com/dior-opens-pop-up-in-nycs-meatpacking-district/

Quoting the article : 
Also introduced at the pop-up is the exclusive personalization service, ABCDior, that provides clients the ability to embroider their name onto the coveted Dior Book Tote. Within North America, this remarkable personalization service will be first offered exclusively at the Meatpacking pop-up boutique for a two-week period from November 10th-21st, and will then travel to the Dior 57th Street flagship location from December 4th-13th.


----------



## Ringoroll

KDB said:


> This is so cool! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I’m crazy about this tote but in the pics I’ve seen with people carrying it, the tote looks so big!
> 
> What do you all think? I’m 5’3” btw.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi, 
I'm 5'2" and I got the black and white checkered book tote. 
I took it to a shoe/bag repair and had a hard leather bottom put in as well as silver metal feet to keep it from getting dirty.
I think the size is fine - I carry mine satchel-style looped on my arm.
It's not a bag I'd carry everyday, but it's fun to have when I'm feeling bold!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

A big bag is evil. A Book tote is pure double evil.
I’ve been using it as an everyday bag recently. Today, while sitting in the car, I decided to see what I’m actually carrying. I found:
iPhone, iPod, iPad, 2 sets of earphones with a charging station, 2 power banks, a small bag with cords, 2 sunglasses, a bag of perfume samples which I was planning to test one day, makeup bag, wallet, a set of SPA vouchers and a bottle of Evian which I had no idea I was carrying.  Once, when I needed to change bags and I had no time to move my things from another bag I just put that other small bag in the BookTote and went like this.
I’m feeling that it is turning into that small table by the door where you are supposed to leave your keys and which eventually gets covered in small items like notes, cards, glass wipes, sunscreen tubes and nasal sprays.


----------



## ap.

I received an email "invitation to discover the ABCDIOR personalization service".  It will be at the 57th St boutique from Dec 4 to Dec 13.  You can schedule an appointment.


----------



## redish

Anyone knows about ABCDIOR in paris? I heard they have it as well in paris now, but I dont know which location.


----------



## yenny90

redish said:


> Anyone knows about ABCDIOR in paris? I heard they have it as well in paris now, but I dont know which location.



I think they are having it like right now at Montaigne.


----------



## redish

yenny90 said:


> I think they are having it like right now at Montaigne.



Thank you for the information! will ask my friend who is in paris right now to check it out for me


----------



## t-bone

Does anyone know when the ABCDior personalization service will be available in the southern CA area?

Did you get an email from you Dior SA or from a Dior mailing list?

Would really like to get the personalization on this. Thanks!


----------



## cph706

Does fit under seat on plane. As soon as we are allowed I’ll stand her upright.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cph706 said:


> Does fit under seat on plane. As soon as we are allowed I’ll stand her upright.



What about personal stuff falling out?


----------



## cph706

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What about personal stuff falling out?



Nothing has fallen out,it’s pretty deep. I keep things in various pouches as well as a Swell bottle and iPad.


----------



## Bri08

cph706 said:


> Does fit under seat on plane. As soon as we are allowed I’ll stand her upright.



I'd love to see a pic if it stands upright. This bag is so pretty but I dislike how the handles stick out (unlike the Neverfull). If you were in the middle seat, someone could step on the handles    Also, do you think there would be any deforming of the bag or handles if it is stored like that?


----------



## cph706

Here she is at the gate! I love how handles are exactly same level as suitcase. 
 I definitely would not keep handles bent for a prolonged period of time, as soon as we were allowed I pulled bag out and only put it back for landing.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Word from ******** is that there's going to be a smaller sized Book Tote for Spring 2019.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

OneMoreDay said:


> Word from ******** is that there's going to be a smaller sized Book Tote for Spring 2019.



Which will make our bags so last season...
Well, hope they will at least make a couple of pockets inside


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Which will make our bags so last season...
> Well, hope they will at least make a couple of pockets inside


I don't think it'll put the original size out of season at all. Just fulfills a different need. I hope they add pockets too.


----------



## mk1997

OneMoreDay said:


> Word from ******** is that there's going to be a smaller sized Book Tote for Spring 2019.



My SA said that it might be released for fall and the dimensions are 36.5x28x17.5cm.


----------



## Bri08

Hopefully the smaller size comes with a friendlier price tag. I still can't justify paying that amount for a non-leather bag  Especially knowing that the first round of book totes was $1900!


----------



## Ringoroll

Bri08 said:


> Hopefully the smaller size comes with a friendlier price tag. I still can't justify paying that amount for a non-leather bag  Especially knowing that the first round of book totes was $1900!


I pre-ordered mine for $1650.  There was a price increase while I was waiting for mine to arrive, but luckily since I had already paid it didn't affect me.  
To be honest I thought $1650 was high for this bag...


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Does anyone know what the maximum and minimum amount of letters one can choose for the personalized version is?


----------



## yenny90

Thenewestgirl said:


> Does anyone know what the maximum and minimum amount of letters one can choose for the personalized version is?



If I remember correctly, maximum is 13 letters


----------



## ungela914

Ringoroll said:


> I pre-ordered mine for $1650.  There was a price increase while I was waiting for mine to arrive, but luckily since I had already paid it didn't affect me.
> To be honest I thought $1650 was high for this bag...



Hi I’m just curious about the preorder item for Dior will be charged you for the sales tax after picked up your bag because of, I have preordered my book tote last month but my SA only charged for it without the sales tax. Thanks! [emoji28]


----------



## Thenewestgirl

yenny90 said:


> If I remember correctly, maximum is 13 letters



Thank you! Do you, or anyone else on here for that matter, know if you can only use letters, or if you can include dots, for example?  

I'd love to have one with all my four initials. (I'm bummed that LV's  maximum number of letters seems to be three, so on my agenda I only got to use two. haha)


----------



## yenny90

Thenewestgirl said:


> Thank you! Do you, or anyone else on here for that matter, know if you can only use letters, or if you can include dots, for example?
> 
> I'd love to have one with all my four initials. (I'm bummed that LV's  maximum number of letters seems to be three, so on my agenda I only got to use two. haha)



Hey! I referred back to my pics when I was doing my personalization. It seems you can do 13 characters, space, dots and hyphens.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thought I’d post this here. 

The normal size book tote from pre-fall and the smaller size. 

You can see in this particular design the size difference, IMO. 

I was planning to wait for the small but I think I’m going to jump on the toile version because I can’t get it out of my head!! 

Current size 




New size


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

And a photo of the toile baby that I think I need to pick up before it’s gone!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

yenny90 said:


> Hey! I referred back to my pics when I was doing my personalization. It seems you can do 13 characters, space, dots and hyphens.



Perfect, sounds great! Thank you for your help!


----------



## anmldr1

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> And a photo of the toile baby that I think I need to pick up before it’s gone!
> 
> View attachment 4344581


I have this and it's too beautiful not to have


----------



## ceedoan

Ringoroll said:


> I pre-ordered mine for $1650.  There was a price increase while I was waiting for mine to arrive, but luckily since I had already paid it didn't affect me.
> To be honest I thought $1650 was high for this bag...



was this price what you paid for the original size?? if so i cannot believe it!! the ones for this next collection launching on 2/22 are $2950 for the embroidered. UGH!!! the price hike in one year is bananas!!!


----------



## cabundis

Hello Ladies,

I know someone here in the Dior forums stated about a smaller Book Tote & it looks like a few were debuted in the AW19 collection. Sarah Deniz posted a few pictures on her instastories of a side by side comparison of the original book tote & the small book tote. Just wanted to share the photo with you all.


----------



## canto bight

cabundis said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I know someone here in the Dior forums stated about a smaller Book Tote & it looks like a few were debuted in the AW19 collection. Sarah Deniz posted a few pictures on her instastories of a side by side comparison of the original book tote & the small book tote. Just wanted to share the photo with you all.
> 
> View attachment 4355480



Thank you for sharing!  Seeing them side by side, I think I prefer the original.


----------



## ceedoan

Does anyone know the dimensions and price point of the smaller book tote??? I’m trying to decide if I should go for classic size or wait for fall and go for new smaller size. THANKS!


----------



## yenny90

ceedoan said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions and price point of the smaller book tote??? I’m trying to decide if I should go for classic size or wait for fall and go for new smaller size. THANKS!



Hii, I got these from the Japan Dior website and some Japanese instagrammers. 
Apparently Japan had the privilege of ordering the mini book totes before the rest of the world!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Can't wait to get hold of this smaller book tote. Anyone knows when it will be available worldwide ?


----------



## ceedoan

shopgirl bb said:


> Can't wait to get hold of this smaller book tote. Anyone knows when it will be available worldwide ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367161
> View attachment 4367162
> View attachment 4367163
> View attachment 4367164



is it already released in japan??!! WOW!!! i love this size, im thinking this will be so fab for everyday use. the larger one people say is better for travel!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

It’s the smaller size in Japan


----------



## spartanwoman

Today was the last day to put down deposit (full price really) on the new smaller size book tote at Saks. I feel so lucky I decided to call today to inquire! They should be shipped in June or July and if you put your deposit down today you are guaranteed the bag you want. Here are the options Saks SA told me they have. I got the embroidered one on the bottom right and can not wait to get it!


----------



## shopgirl bb

spartanwoman said:


> Today was the last day to put down deposit (full price really) on the new smaller size book tote at Saks. I feel so lucky I decided to call today to inquire! They should be shipped in June or July and if you put your deposit down today you are guaranteed the bag you want. Here are the options Saks SA told me they have. I got the embroidered one on the bottom right and can not wait to get it!



I have pre-ordered the burgundy color in Hong Kong Dior too. My SA told me it will be available sometime in May so I guess Asia has an early launch than U.S.


----------



## Bri08

spartanwoman said:


> Today was the last day to put down deposit (full price really) on the new smaller size book tote at Saks. I feel so lucky I decided to call today to inquire! They should be shipped in June or July and if you put your deposit down today you are guaranteed the bag you want. Here are the options Saks SA told me they have. I got the embroidered one on the bottom right and can not wait to get it!



Interesting that there's a version without the "CHRISTIAN DIOR" on the front! I like the houndstooth pattern on that one too.


----------



## urvi

Hi! Does anyone know where I can get the book tote personalised now? And will r service be available for thr smaller one also ?


----------



## urvi

urvi said:


> Hi! Does anyone know where I can get the book tote personalised now? And will r service be available for thr smaller one also ?



Anywhere in London?


----------



## shopgirl bb

shopgirl bb said:


> I have pre-ordered the burgundy color in Hong Kong Dior too. My SA told me it will be available sometime in May so I guess Asia has an early launch than U.S.



I was informed by my SA  today that Asia will delay the launching of the small booktote until end of 2019 [emoji24][emoji24]

Anyone has any updated news when the small booktote will launch in Europe ？


----------



## yenny90

shopgirl bb said:


> I was informed by my SA  today that Asia will delay the launching of the small booktote until end of 2019 [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Anyone has any updated news when the small booktote will launch in Europe ？



Singapore? ☹️


----------



## MrChris

yenny90 said:


> Singapore? ☹️


According to Bagaholicboy: 
https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/03/dior-monogram-oblique-small-book-tote/ 
*
19 April 2019
Bad news, guys. Just received official word that the release of the Small Book Tote has been changed, and with the exception of Europe and Japan, the rest of the world (including Singapore), will only receive the bags come January 2020. For more information do contact your Dior boutique directly, especially if you have expressed interest or made deposits.*


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> According to Bagaholicboy:
> https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/03/dior-monogram-oblique-small-book-tote/
> *
> 19 April 2019
> Bad news, guys. Just received official word that the release of the Small Book Tote has been changed, and with the exception of Europe and Japan, the rest of the world (including Singapore), will only receive the bags come January 2020. For more information do contact your Dior boutique directly, especially if you have expressed interest or made deposits.*


My SA from the Saks Dior concession said today that she was expecting them at the end of May. She was pretty sure of it too. I'm from Canada, by the way.


----------



## shopgirl bb

averagejoe said:


> My SA from the Saks Dior concession said today that she was expecting them at the end of May. She was pretty sure of it too. I'm from Canada, by the way.



I have spoken to the store manager of my local Dior. They have an internal briefing today n headquarter has confirmed that except for Japan, the small booktote will not be available worldwide （ including US and Europe）until Jan 2020.  Making Japan the only country where the small booktote is available now . [emoji33][emoji33] And my SA said for them who are working at the frontline, they are having a really bad time to break this dissapointing news to customers who have made a deposit with the store.


----------



## AngelYuki

They just released this USA exclusive book tote. Not sure how I feel about this... good for 4th of July, I guess but cost more than the KaléiDiorscopic ones which look nicer imo


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

AngelYuki said:


> They just released this USA exclusive book tote. Not sure how I feel about this... good for 4th of July, I guess but cost more than the KaléiDiorscopic ones which look nicer imo



Fuuu, not pretty


----------



## shopgirl bb

mnnm0912 said:


> Are you sure?? my sister (I am originally from Hong Kong) said they just started taking orders in Hong Kong.  Check the store in Landmark.


They take our orders, then 4 days later headquarter announced that the small booktote will delay its launch until Jan 2020. I have pre-paid in Landmark and now they will just turn my payment into store credit .


----------



## shopgirl bb

mnnm0912 said:


> Oh my god! Order one in US and have it shipped. But definitely lot more orders than they anticipated.



US will not have the small booktote either. Only Japan will have it, the rest of the world will have to wait until Jan 2020. The minute I learned about this shocking news, I have started hunting one in Japan thru a friend in Tokyo and it is now on the way to be shipped to Hong Kong from Tokyo.


----------



## vanessa_karie

shopgirl bb said:


> US will not have the small booktote either. Only Japan will have it, the rest of the world will have to wait until Jan 2020. The minute I learned about this shocking news, I have started hunting one in Japan thru a friend in Tokyo and it is now on the way to be shipped to Hong Kong from Tokyo.


I am also hunting in Japan too, as soon as I hear back from my SA over there about personalisation etc, I will fly over to get it. I'm so disappointed in Dior HK, I am so glad I didn't pay a deposit, I still cannot believe we have to wait till Jan 2020!
 Regarding EU launch, I contacted some re-sellers and was told that she can get me the bag by early June, so I am not sure if EU is going to have it earlier too.


----------



## shopgirl bb

vanessa_karie said:


> I am also hunting in Japan too, as soon as I hear back from my SA over there about personalisation etc, I will fly over to get it. I'm so disappointed in Dior HK, I am so glad I didn't pay a deposit, I still cannot believe we have to wait till Jan 2020!
> Regarding EU launch, I contacted some re-sellers and was told that she can get me the bag by early June, so I am not sure if EU is going to have it earlier too.



EU will not have it until Jan 2020. My SA told me it‘s been confirmed. Japan is the only country that will have it.


----------



## Monaliceke

I am very confused by the measurements listed on Dior.com for the book tote. It’s not consistent at all. Some of them indicated 41.5 x 35 x 18 cm while some others are 41.5 x 32 x 5 cm. I hope someone who has this tote confirm which is the correct measurement please. TIA


----------



## pacificagal

I am sad to hear about the delay on the small tote.  I was just in Paris (in April) and visited Dior on Avenue Montaigne to buy one but was told the release would be in May - which correlates with the information provided above.


----------



## ceedoan

My SA also confirmed they pushed back release of the small book tote until Jan 2020. I also saw a tiny/nano size book tote during the cruise 2020 show, it’s super cute and about size of the Celine nano luggage tote!! I attached a pic!! 

View attachment 4422154


----------



## shopgirl bb

Comparison pic of the original size and the new small booktote. I am so lucky to be able to hunt one in Japan after knowing that the small booktote will not be released worlwide until Jan 2020.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Have you seen a crocodile Book Tote?


----------



## DoggieBags

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Have you seen a crocodile Book Tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424687
> View attachment 4424688
> View attachment 4424689
> View attachment 4424690


Yes. Stunning in person. I was told it takes 4 skins to make one croc book tote


----------



## Ibbyshop

Do anyone think the smaller version of book tote is good for Male?


----------



## averagejoe

Ibbyshop said:


> Do anyone think the smaller version of book tote is good for Male?


It could, although I think the original size is better for guys. Plus it's easier to get than the smaller one so you would be able to get it this year unlike the other one which others have reported won't be launched till January next year.


----------



## doni

Hi book tote fans.

Come the Summer, I am really tempted by this, well, have been ever since they released it in prints other than oblique (which is too much logo in such a big bag for me). I like that the first rush of instagram-induced mania is passed, but, how do you feel about the sustainability of this bag? I guess them releasing new sizes is good news, but would I look at it in one year time and dazzlingly wonder why did I spend this money in a piece of cloth? (actually don't have such a big issue with that as I understand the quality of a good embroidered fabric can be as high as that of leather).

And for those of you who own one, how sturdy is it? I'd be planning to use this as a true tote bag, i.e., mainly for travelling, the beach, and carrying stuff, even small grocery shopping. 

Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

doni said:


> Hi book tote fans.
> 
> Come the Summer, I am really tempted by this, well, have been ever since they released it in prints other than oblique (which is too much logo in such a big bag for me). I like that the first rush of instagram-induced mania is passed, but, how do you feel about the sustainability of this bag? I guess them releasing new sizes is good news, but would I look at it in one year time and dazzlingly wonder why did I spend this money in a piece of cloth? (actually don't have such a big issue with that as I understand the quality of a good embroidered fabric can be as high as that of leather).
> 
> And for those of you who own one, how sturdy is it? I'd be planning to use this as a true tote bag, i.e., mainly for travelling, the beach, and carrying stuff, even small grocery shopping.
> 
> Many thanks!


I can't imagine a basic tote bag shape going out of style, especially when it is used as a true tote bag filled with items. At the end of the day, it looks like a super luxurious version of a canvas grocery bag. It's design really doesn't have any gimmicks.

I don't own one so I can't say for sure how sturdy it is, but I was surprised when I first inspected the bag in the boutique. The canvas was very stiff, unlike the normal monogram canvas. This is a good thing, as I didn't want the bag to look shapeless after one use. I see pictures of celebrities and bloggers using the bag (filled with stuff) and it looks like it retains its shape well.


----------



## niveK

Im a tall guy...6'5" and I bought the kalDIORscope in blue and Im using it as a carry on. 
Holds a good deal and feels very sturdy. Ive loaded it up and it doesn't loose its shape.
Its even gotten drenched in a downpour.

Samarga makes an organizer for the book tote with a top zipper.
Ive ordered but I haven't received it yet. I think the zipper will add functionality.
There are no pockets inside the bag. Its just open space.

Im very happy with mine and wouldn't want it smaller.


----------



## doni

averagejoe said:


> I can't imagine a basic tote bag shape going out of style, especially when it is used as a true tote bag filled with items. At the end of the day, it looks like a super luxurious version of a canvas grocery bag. It's design really doesn't have any gimmicks.
> 
> I don't own one so I can't say for sure how sturdy it is, but I was surprised when I first inspected the bag in the boutique. The canvas was very stiff, unlike the normal monogram canvas. This is a good thing, as I didn't want the bag to look shapeless after one use. I see pictures of celebrities and bloggers using the bag (filled with stuff) and it looks like it retains its shape well.


Thank you! I understand the canvas is quite different to the mono, as it is all embroidered right? I do like the idea of a lux version of the grocery bag! The shape reminds me of the Balenciaga Bazar bags too, of which I am quite a fan.


----------



## doni

niveK said:


> Im a tall guy...6'5" and I bought the kalDIORscope in blue and Im using it as a carry on.
> Holds a good deal and feels very sturdy. Ive loaded it up and it doesn't loose its shape.
> Its even gotten drenched in a downpour.
> 
> Samarga makes an organizer for the book tote with a top zipper.
> Ive ordered but I haven't received it yet. I think the zipper will add functionality.
> There are no pockets inside the bag. Its just open space.
> 
> Im very happy with mine and wouldn't want it smaller.



Oh, the blue Kaldiorscope is my absolute favorite one right now! Would you have any pics? You don’t find many around.

Great to hear it is so sturdy. I don’t really like bag inserts... They don’t feel nice to me and in particular I hate the feeling of felt... That’s why Hermes Double Sens eventually didn’t work for me (you see a theme for big shoppers going on there). What is the point of all that yummy Clemence leather if when you put your hand in it you get the feeling of felt? But without an insert it would become a puddle of a bag and a black hole for stuff. So that’s why I like the Book tote being so rigid. Don’t really mind it not having pockets (one would be handy) as I would plan to use it together with another bag, be it a small shoulder or a clutch that can go inside...


----------



## averagejoe

doni said:


> Thank you! I understand the canvas is quite different to the mono, as it is all embroidered right? I do like the idea of a lux version of the grocery bag! The shape reminds me of the Balenciaga Bazar bags too, of which I am quite a fan.


From this video, it looks like it is embroidered:


----------



## Ibbyshop

Will oblique one easy get damage?


----------



## yenny90

Please have a look at how Eva Chen and Chiara uses theirs. 
Definitely not a one year thing. 




doni said:


> Hi book tote fans.
> 
> Come the Summer, I am really tempted by this, well, have been ever since they released it in prints other than oblique (which is too much logo in such a big bag for me). I like that the first rush of instagram-induced mania is passed, but, how do you feel about the sustainability of this bag? I guess them releasing new sizes is good news, but would I look at it in one year time and dazzlingly wonder why did I spend this money in a piece of cloth? (actually don't have such a big issue with that as I understand the quality of a good embroidered fabric can be as high as that of leather).
> 
> And for those of you who own one, how sturdy is it? I'd be planning to use this as a true tote bag, i.e., mainly for travelling, the beach, and carrying stuff, even small grocery shopping.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## doni

yenny90 said:


> Please have a look at how Eva Chen and Chiara uses theirs.
> Definitely not a one year thing.



Thanks! Not a fan of the salad but I did not know Eva Chen and I really like her style (her combination of box Constance and DMs is so me). I see what you mean, this is indeed how I would be using it.


----------



## doni

So, I went to Dior to try the tote, but they do not have the calidiorscope ones. It can be ordered online though. They had the oblique, and it is indeed a beautiful bag and perfect size for what I want. I only have a few qualms.

First is the huge Christian Dior on the front. I just can’t get behind the advertising board trend. I wish they had made some versions with more subtle branding. I think I’d feel too self conscious going around with this. Good thing is, that it can be embroidered and worn the other way round (like Eva Chan seems to always do), so there is no front/back side as such. Bad thing is they told me it could take ages to get it back from personalization and I would want this bag for Summer, so that is a bit of a risk.

The other thing I wonder about is the corners. With no reinforcements and the same fabric and embroidery in them, I worry they will wear very quickly and then the bag starts loosing threads... I think this would be less noticeable in the blue calidiorscope than in other prints, but still, for a bag I want to be able to bang around traveling and the beach and so, I wonder... Any feedback from owners?


----------



## DoggieBags

doni said:


> So, I went to Dior to try the tote, but they do not have the calidiorscope ones. It can be ordered online though. They had the oblique, and it is indeed a beautiful bag and perfect size for what I want. I only have a few qualms.
> 
> First is the huge Christian Dior on the front. I just can’t get behind the advertising board trend. I wish they had made some versions with more subtle branding. I think I’d feel too self conscious going around with this. Good thing is, that it can be embroidered and worn the other way round (like Eva Chan seems to always do), so there is no front/back side as such. Bad thing is they told me it could take ages to get it back from personalization and I would want this bag for Summer, so that is a bit of a risk.
> 
> The other thing I wonder about is the corners. With no reinforcements and the same fabric and embroidery in them, I worry they will wear very quickly and then the bag starts loosing threads... I think this would be less noticeable in the blue calidiorscope than in other prints, but still, for a bag I want to be able to bang around traveling and the beach and so, I wonder... Any feedback from owners?


I have a suede water motif tote from last year, the blue toile and blue kaleidiorscope from this year. As you can see from this pic, I load my totes up. This one currently has a Chanel boy bag in its box, a sweater, a pair of sneakers and a bottle of dishwashing liquid. I intend to dump this motley assortment of stuff in my office later today. I’ve thrown groceries, wine bottles, clothes, bags, shoes, files for work, my laptop, etc. in my Dior book totes. I’ve only had the toile and this one for a few months so can’t say how well the canvas will hold up over time but so far I haven’t seen any rubbing at the corners, thread loss, stretching, loss of shape, or sagging at the bottom in any of my Dior totes no matter what i’ve thrown in them. The bulge you see in the picture will disappear after I unload the tote. I’m also not a fan of the giant Dior logo so I usually carry it with the non logo side facing out as shown in this pic. I don’t use a bag liner since I carry a separate purse for my wallet, phone, keys and other small items. My totes are only for lugging bulky stuff around and not to do double duty as my purse too. I would hate to have to be fishing around in something this large trying to find my sunglasses, wallet, car keys or other smalls. I have not had any of my totes out in the rain so can’t tell you how they would handle getting wet.  And I agree with you on the Double Sens. I never use mine for precisely the reason you mentioned but I do use my Dior totes a lot. I was hesitant to buy one when they first came out because I thought they would be too bulky for me but i’ve used mine way more than I expected. I hope this helps.


----------



## doni

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4445643
> 
> I have a suede water motif tote from last year, the blue toile and blue kaleidiorscope from this year. As you can see from this pic, I load my totes up. This one currently has a Chanel boy bag in its box, a sweater, a pair of sneakers and a bottle of dishwashing liquid. I intend to dump this motley assortment of stuff in my office later today. I’ve thrown groceries, wine bottles, clothes, bags, shoes, files for work, my laptop, etc. in my Dior book totes. I’ve only had the toile and this one for a few months so can’t say how well the canvas will hold up over time but so far I haven’t seen any rubbing at the corners, thread loss, stretching, loss of shape, or sagging at the bottom in any of my Dior totes no matter what i’ve thrown in them. The bulge you see in the picture will disappear after I unload the tote. I’m also not a fan of the giant Dior logo so I usually carry it with the non logo side facing out as shown in this pic. I don’t use a bag liner since I carry a separate purse for my wallet, phone, keys and other small items. My totes are only for lugging bulky stuff around and not to do double duty as my purse too. I would hate to have to be fishing around in something this large trying to find my sunglasses, wallet, car keys or other smalls. I have not had any of my totes out in the rain so can’t tell you how they would handle getting wet.  And I agree with you on the Double Sens. I never use mine for precisely the reason you mentioned but I do use my Dior totes a lot. I was hesitant to buy one when they first came out because I thought they would be too bulky for me but i’ve used mine way more than I expected. I hope this helps.



Oh this helps immensely thanks! You describe exactly how I would plan to use this, and your blue kaleidiorscope is my favorite. Was kind of cooling down on this one but you are tempting me again...


----------



## doni

So I actually reached to Eva Chen in Instagram and she said that while she still uses her Book Tote it has lots of loose threads and doesn't look good. So I have resigned myself to the delicate embroidery not being compatible with the use I would plan to make of the tote. But now I have just learnt that the Dioriviera tote features a town where I have a holiday home, got married etc. and I find it difficult to resist... 
What do you think of the Dioriviera collection? It is rather plain (and it will be fakes galore this Summer in all the places featured...), but maybe that is not a bad thing, as the simpler pattern and more scarce embroidery may lead to less loose threads and wear in general?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I’ve been using my tote much more that I expected. I was sceptical about it at the beginning and only bought it because it was one of the first 2 that arrived to Dubai
I’m not babying my bags but cannot see any signs of wear on the tote. I’m using it with a samorga organiser. Mine is oblique which I am not a big fan of but somehow it is not too in your face. Or I just got used to it​


----------



## averagejoe

doni said:


> So I actually reached to Eva Chen in Instagram and she said that while she still uses her Book Tote it has lots of loose threads and doesn't look good. So I have resigned myself to the delicate embroidery not being compatible with the use I would plan to make of the tote. But now I have just learnt that the Dioriviera tote features a town where I have a holiday home, got married etc. and I find it difficult to resist...
> What do you think of the Dioriviera collection? It is rather plain (and it will be fakes galore this Summer in all the places featured...), but maybe that is not a bad thing, as the simpler pattern and more scarce embroidery may lead to less loose threads and wear in general?
> 
> View attachment 4459344
> View attachment 4459345


I like this tote! I'm glad to hear from @Sheikha Latifa that not everyone is experiencing fraying.


----------



## leamb

Hi does anyone know where the small Book tote is available? The news everything is getting very confusing.

Japan for sure, how about Riveria cities, Hong Kong? Where else?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## doni

leamb said:


> Hi does anyone know where the small Book tote is available? The news everything is getting very confusing.
> 
> Japan for sure, how about Riveria cities, Hong Kong? Where else?
> 
> Thank you everyone!


The Dioriviera totes come only in the standard size, according to SA in one of the Riviera cities.


----------



## leamb

doni said:


> The Dioriviera totes come only in the standard size, according to SA in one of the Riviera cities.


It’s quite confusing because the information that everyone is getting is very different. :/


----------



## doni

leamb said:


> It’s quite confusing because the information that everyone is getting is very different. :/


Oh dear, really? I don't know, maybe it is not the same in all the cities... But online there also seems to be only the one size (although they don't feature all models) and I haven't seen any pics or promo materials for Dioriviera with a smaller size...  Where have you heard about it?


----------



## Tree915

Does anyone have an updated list of places where they offer the ABCDior customization of the Book totes? Thanks!


----------



## doni

So my Dioriviera Book Tote arrived. Love it! Very easy print, goes with everything (I do wear a lot of blue). I love that if you wear on the side with the name of the town showing, and for someone who is not into bags, it looks like something you picked up for a few dollars at a cheap touristy beach market. Perverse, I know . Now, I was planning to use this also as a beach and pool bag but now I am not so sure, as it came with this little gift... Very impressed about that!


----------



## averagejoe

doni said:


> So my Dioriviera Book Tote arrived. Love it! Very easy print, goes with everything (I do wear a lot of blue). I love that if you wear on the side with the name of the town showing, and for someone who is not into bags, it looks like something you picked up for a few dollars at a cheap touristy beach market. Perverse, I know . Now, I was planning to use this also as a beach and pool bag but now I am not so sure, as it came with this little gift... Very impressed about that!
> 
> View attachment 4465872


Wow! I am very impressed with the gift! It's another bag! And it's waterproof+sandproof, too!


----------



## anmldr1

doni said:


> So my Dioriviera Book Tote arrived. Love it! Very easy print, goes with everything (I do wear a lot of blue). I love that if you wear on the side with the name of the town showing, and for someone who is not into bags, it looks like something you picked up for a few dollars at a cheap touristy beach market. Perverse, I know . Now, I was planning to use this also as a beach and pool bag but now I am not so sure, as it came with this little gift... Very impressed about that!
> 
> View attachment 4465872


It’s so nice!  The pvc bag came as a gift?  That’s so nice!!


----------



## doni

anmldr1 said:


> It’s so nice!  The pvc bag came as a gift?  That’s so nice!!


Yes! I had seen the tote being given away at the launch parties of the Dioriviera pop-ups, but didn't expect it at all.


----------



## Tree915

Hi everyone, Im new here at TPF  I’ve been wanting a Dior book tote since it came out but I wanted one personalized with my name. Does anyone know which cities/Dior boutiques offer this embroidery service? Thank you all for your help


----------



## averagejoe

Tree915 said:


> Hi everyone, Im new here at TPF  I’ve been wanting a Dior book tote since it came out but I wanted one personalized with my name. Does anyone know which cities/Dior boutiques offer this embroidery service? Thank you all for your help


A few places do that now. I just found out that they're doing it in Toronto, Canada, too, so it may mean that they're doing it at a boutique close to you.

In Canada, it is $300 extra on the Oblique tote ($3400 before the customization), and it may take 2-4 weeks, or sometimes a bit longer depending on the number of orders they receive at the time.


----------



## LavenderIce

My SA at Dior Wynn Las Vegas offered personalization on the book tote as well.


----------



## retroglow

averagejoe said:


> A few places do that now. I just found out that they're doing it in Toronto, Canada, too, so it may mean that they're doing it at a boutique close to you.
> 
> In Canada, it is $300 extra on the Oblique tote ($3400 before the customization), and it may take 2-4 weeks, or sometimes a bit longer depending on the number of orders they receive at the time.



The ABC Dior Pop-Up Store is currently in Singapore until 14 July. It costs SGD$300 for customization, with a turnaround time of 3 days approximately.


----------



## DoggieBags

I saw the customization service advertised at the Dior store at Saks in NYC. I did not check the price though. If it’s available in the saks store I assume it would also available at the flagship store on 57th. But maybe you could ask CS on the Dior web site about which locations offer this service?


----------



## Yogathlete

Tree915 said:


> Does anyone have an updated list of places where they offer the ABCDior customization of the Book totes? Thanks!


They have this service available in the Beverly Hills location. I was told just this past weekend. They quoted it takes around a month to receive it back.


----------



## Neillans

DIOR are messing around with things on their uk website again (usually how you get sneak peeks at what's coming before your supposed to) and look what they've let slip.... Downside is the link doesn't work - you just get an error page - but it looks like the elusive mini book tote may be around sooner than anticipated!


----------



## pacificagal

May I be candid?  I've been seriously contemplating the regular size tote, since the smaller version is not available until Jan 2020 in the states.

I absolutely appreciate the artwork and amount of labor involved - no argument.

I just find it hard to pull the trigger on a close to $3K bag that is non leather.  In addition, I am not sure on the wear/tear factor as the bag is relatively new to the market.

So, would this be a bag that I must be careful with if purchased?

How do I get off the fence or are my points valid?  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pacificagal said:


> May I be candid?  I've been seriously contemplating the regular size tote, since the smaller version is not available until Jan 2020 in the states.
> 
> I absolutely appreciate the artwork and amount of labor involved - no argument.
> 
> I just find it hard to pull the trigger on a close to $3K bag that is non leather.  In addition, I am not sure on the wear/tear factor as the bag is relatively new to the market.
> 
> So, would this be a bag that I must be careful with if purchased?
> 
> How do I get off the fence or are my points valid?  Thanks for listening.


I agree with you. It’s not even a bag - no hardware, no pockets, just a sack with 2 handles. As for the tear and wear, Ive been using mine a lot and not babying it. Mine is monogram and I see no signs of wear. But I live in a hot climate with very clean floors - so, no rains, only sun and sand


----------



## cherrycola

I'm so excited. My husband was in Tokyo for work this week and picked up the Small Book Tote for me in a Ginza exclusive design. I can't wait to see it when he gets home tonight - still deciding whether to bring it to get the ABCDior treatment too.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cherrycola said:


> I'm so excited. My husband was in Tokyo for work this week and picked up the Small Book Tote for me in a Ginza exclusive design. I can't wait to see it when he gets home tonight - still deciding whether to bring it to get the ABCDior treatment too.


Loooooove it!!!


----------



## cherrycola

Does anyone know which bag organiser fits the Small Book Tote? I know that Samorga makes one for the regular size


----------



## pacificagal

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I agree with you. It’s not even a bag - no hardware, no pockets, just a sack with 2 handles. As for the tear and wear, Ive been using mine a lot and not babying it. Mine is monogram and I see no signs of wear. But I live in a hot climate with very clean floors - so, no rains, only sun and sand



Thank you Sheikha.  How long have you had your book tote?


----------



## doni

pacificagal said:


> May I be candid?  I've been seriously contemplating the regular size tote, since the smaller version is not available until Jan 2020 in the states.
> 
> I absolutely appreciate the artwork and amount of labor involved - no argument.
> 
> I just find it hard to pull the trigger on a close to $3K bag that is non leather.  In addition, I am not sure on the wear/tear factor as the bag is relatively new to the market.
> 
> So, would this be a bag that I must be careful with if purchased?
> 
> How do I get off the fence or are my points valid?  Thanks for listening.



I expressed the same concerns a few posts back... I reached to one of the first instagrammers that wore the tote and she said that hers is all frayed. She has the oblique version. I think in terms of style it would endure as a shape, at least for me, but it is quite a bit of money for a cloth beach bag... I had decided not to get it myself finally. But then I could not resist the special edition with one of the Dioriviera towns which has special significance to me, I had to have it. I have to say I like it very much for Summer.


----------



## pacificagal

doni said:


> I expressed the same concerns a few posts back... I reached to one of the first instagrammers that wore the tote and she said that hers is all frayed. She has the oblique version. I think in terms of style it would endure as a shape, at least for me, but it is quite a bit of money for a cloth beach bag... I had decided not to get it myself finally. But then I could not resist the special edition with one of the Dioriviera towns which has special significance to me, I had to have it. I have to say I like it very much for Summer.



Thank you Doni.  I cannot resist the artistry either.  At this point, I may wait for the small book tote to release next year to further mull over.

I appreciate everyone’s comments and thoughts!  Thanks again.


----------



## pacificagal

doni said:


> I expressed the same concerns a few posts back... I reached to one of the first instagrammers that wore the tote and she said that hers is all frayed. She has the oblique version. I think in terms of style it would endure as a shape, at least for me, but it is quite a bit of money for a cloth beach bag... I had decided not to get it myself finally. But then I could not resist the special edition with one of the Dioriviera towns which has special significance to me, I had to have it. I have to say I like it very much for Summer.



Thank you Doni.  I cannot resist the artistry either.  At this point, I may wait for the small book tote to release next year to further mull over.

I appreciate everyone’s comments and thoughts!  Thanks again.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pacificagal said:


> Thank you Doni.  I cannot resist the artistry either.  At this point, I may wait for the small book tote to release next year to further mull over.
> 
> I appreciate everyone’s comments and thoughts!  Thanks again.


That might be a good plan! It gives you the time to see if you love it enough to justify the price (and it's not just a fad/impulse buy for you), plus the smaller one may hold up better due to its size. It's more of a handbag than an unwieldy workhorse/tote, so it may be easier to control where it gets bumped, and you can better protect the corners on the smaller book tote!


----------



## pacificagal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That might be a good plan! It gives you the time to see if you love it enough to justify the price (and it's not just a fad/impulse buy for you), plus the smaller one may hold up better due to its size. It's more of a handbag than an unwieldy workhorse/tote, so it may be easier to control where it gets bumped, and you can better protect the corners on the smaller book tote!



Thank you Bellebellebelle19.  My thoughts exactly.  I’ve also seen tote handles covered with scarves similar to a Birkin which I think is a great idea.

Don’t get me wrong.  I do like the standard tote size and continue to waffle.  I saw someone with the classic oblique recently and it seemed quite attractive and practical - IE understated elegance.

Lastly, I saw an ultra mini book tote yesterday on IG.  Too small for me but so cute.


----------



## OsloChic

Came across this in a high street store today... I really love the look of the book tote but this is just such a blatant copy it’s terrible!!


----------



## doni

OsloChic said:


> Came across this in a high street store today... I really love the look of the book tote but this is just such a blatant copy it’s terrible!!


It is an easy target, it has to be said...


----------



## mpa_555

Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,

I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!


----------



## Bri08

mpa_555 said:


> Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,
> 
> I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!



I would choose the beige. As you said, the blue does not show the pattern as clearly. I could easily pass over it if I saw the blue on the street, but the beige is a showstopper.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

mpa_555 said:


> Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,
> 
> I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!


The beige for sure...it has a nice pop to it and that pop look looks good to me on the book tote!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

mpa_555 said:


> Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,
> 
> I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!



+1 for beige


----------



## Cclover2013

Between the two, beige! The shades of green is so stunning and neutral. All of the intricate details of the embroidery stands out so beautifully


mpa_555 said:


> Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,
> 
> I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!


----------



## kkatie

OsloChic said:


> Came across this in a high street store today... I really love the look of the book tote but this is just such a blatant copy it’s terrible!!


I saw one lady in the streets of St Tropez holding the worst copy of the book tote (that one was a true copy with Christian Dior on it) pairing it with a real Chanel twily/mitzah.
I don’t understand people...


----------



## yenny90

cherrycola said:


> Does anyone know which bag organiser fits the Small Book Tote? I know that Samorga makes one for the regular size


I think samorga now has the organizer for small book tote!


----------



## LadyDark S

I finally made up my mind and got this beauty.. I was inlove with the embroidery and the different shades of blue. i can't wait to take it out. Just wondering i only found a $130 USD organizer with a zipper  does anyone else have another cheaper option?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

If you buy a personalized book tote, do they put your name on both sides of the bag or just on one side and keep the standard "Christian Dior" on the other side?


----------



## oohshinythings

Thenewestgirl said:


> If you buy a personalized book tote, do they put your name on both sides of the bag or just on one side and keep the standard "Christian Dior" on the other side?


Just one side. The Christian Dior name is always on the front side.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

oohshinythings said:


> Just one side. The Christian Dior name is always on the front side.


Ah, thank you for your answer, although it was not what I hade hoped to hear.


----------



## redish

mpa_555 said:


> Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,
> 
> I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!



Beige for sure! It is so pretty


----------



## Milena_6

mpa_555 said:


> Hello wonderful fellow Book Tote enthusiasts,
> 
> I love the kaleidiorscopic designs... but can't decide between blue vs beige. The Blue seems a little dark and I wonder if the wonderful kaleidoscope design may not be as discernible... I need some help in picking a colorway! Recommendations please!



Blue...perfect with jeans and it is darker on the picture than in reality


----------



## intothebagslately

Can I check if all the oblique book tote has identical patterns? (I.e. 2 oblique book tote bags should have identical patterns)


----------



## averagejoe

intothebagslately said:


> Can I check if all the oblique book tote has identical patterns? (I.e. 2 oblique book tote bags should have identical patterns)


It should be pretty similar, save that the parts and panels are cut by hand so there may be slight discrepancies. If you have an authenticity question, then please post it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread


----------



## thecorporette

How much stuff can the small book tote hold (eg. an ipad/A4 paper etc.)?


----------



## yvonnemuch

Has anyone seen the harrods exclusive dior book tote - the british flag book tote and the harrods (green) with the iconic print on it?


----------



## averagejoe

yvonnemuch said:


> Has anyone seen the harrods exclusive dior book tote - the british flag book tote and the harrods (green) with the iconic print on it?














I have seen it in pictures. It looks nice in that colourway, although I prefer the look of the blue Oblique more. The union jack ones are cute!


----------



## doni

My holiday companion


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

Are you able to order a personalized Book Tote at any US Boutique? And if so, what is the time frame and cost associated with a SO? Thank you


----------



## wishiwasinLA

What’s the deal w the small book tote? I don’t see it on the website, is there a waitlist? The small one is probably the only size I can pull off


----------



## pacificagal

stephlny78 said:


> What’s the deal w the small book tote? I don’t see it on the website, is there a waitlist? The small one is probably the only size I can pull off



Hi stephiny78.  It was supposed to have been launched earlier this year.  But Dior decided to hold off on a U.S. launch until January 2020.

It is currently available in Japan and Europe.

I am interested in the smaller tote as well.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

pacificagal said:


> Hi stephiny78.  It was supposed to have been launched earlier this year.  But Dior decided to hold off on a U.S. launch until January 2020.
> 
> It is currently available in Japan and Europe.
> 
> I am interested in the smaller tote as well.


I live in London, but I don't think I've seen it!


----------



## spartanwoman

stephlny78 said:


> I live in London, but I don't think I've seen it!


My SA keeps telling me it's only available in Japan, not Europe or the US.


----------



## cherrycola

If anyone’s looking for the small book tote in Dior Oblique I just saw one listed by one of my favourite resellers:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

spartanwoman said:


> My SA keeps telling me it's only available in Japan, not Europe or the US.


I saw it in Japan. In London today, I was told they are expecting them in January 

This is at Selfridges


----------



## pippi_

Just wondering if anyone knows whether London, Paris, Florence or Rome have the ABCDior customisation at the moment? Desperately want to snap up the book tote while I’m overseas but don’t want to traipse around all those cities hunting if none of them are offering ABCDior.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pippi_ said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows whether London, Paris, Florence or Rome have the ABCDior customisation at the moment? Desperately want to snap up the book tote while I’m overseas but don’t want to traipse around all those cities hunting if none of them are offering ABCDior.


The do in London, I just checked at Selfridges


----------



## oohshinythings

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The do in London, I just checked at Selfridges


Also Paris, at the newly relocated Champs Elysees store


----------



## pippi_

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The do in London, I just checked at Selfridges


Ohh really is the embroidery customisation option permanent there?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pippi_ said:


> Ohh really is the embroidery customisation option permanent there?


Honestly, I did not ask if it was permanent. But they’ve had it for a while


----------



## DoggieBags

2020 has small, mini and vertical mini book totes in addition to the original large version. I need to start saving for next year’s purchases!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Credit to eddyluxurygoods.
Small Book Tote in Black Oblique Leather.


Tarot Vertical Mini Book Totes.


And finally, the classic Book Tote. The animal embroidery is just to die for. I don't think I can chose, everything's so beautiful.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Credit to eddyluxurygoods.
> Small Book Tote in Black Oblique Leather.
> View attachment 4538251
> 
> Tarot Vertical Mini Book Totes.
> View attachment 4538247
> 
> And finally, the classic Book Tote. The animal embroidery is just to die for. I don't think I can chose, everything's so beautiful.
> View attachment 4538252


I LOVE the vertical mini tote!


----------



## DoggieBags

The tarot themes and the animal themes will also be available in the Lady Dior.


----------



## LavenderIce

The Mini Vertical Tarot totes!


----------



## OneMoreDay

DoggieBags said:


> The tarot themes and the animal themes will also be available in the Lady Dior.


Yep.



Credit to eddyluxurygoods.


----------



## DoggieBags

OneMoreDay said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 4538823
> View attachment 4538825
> 
> Credit to eddyluxurygoods.


Thanks for posting all the pics! Maybe this should be posted in the Lady Dior Clubhouse thread too?


----------



## doni

How big is the mini vertical? any mod shots?
Really like the denim one too, even if I am not crazy for monogram.


----------



## doni

Alligator. 60 000 eur


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Small update
> I received the organiser I was waiting for. Now, the bag looks more useable. I am going to see.
> Two pockets inside and a zip on top.
> View attachment 4201200
> View attachment 4201204
> View attachment 4201210
> View attachment 4201214
> View attachment 4201215


How are you liking your insert so far? Does the layout still work for you?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

How is this bag working out at an everyday errand tote? Interested in the leather. is it a cumbersome size considering hand carry only?


----------



## doni

LavenderIce said:


> The Mini Vertical Tarot totes!


Like them too. Anyone knows when will they go on sale?


----------



## socaltrojan

Why this bag is so popular?  Is it the big social media presence? 

Personally I do not get this trend.  I like my totes to be more functional with a cross body strap or straps that fit on my shoulder.  If I load up a huge amount in one of these, hand carrying it doesn’t that easy.  Then the price to be seems high for catch all type piece.

What am I missing about this bag that people are enjoying?


----------



## averagejoe

socaltrojan said:


> Why this bag is so popular?  Is it the big social media presence?
> 
> Personally I do not get this trend.  I like my totes to be more functional with a cross body strap or straps that fit on my shoulder.  If I load up a huge amount in one of these, hand carrying it doesn’t that easy.  Then the price to be seems high for catch all type piece.
> 
> What am I missing about this bag that people are enjoying?


It's probably mostly due to social media presence and celebrity endorsement, but the way Maria Grazia Chiuri does woven designs is so nice. Even at Valentino she did amazing woven patterns in her guitar straps for handbags. There is a lot of texture in the pattern so it looks very nicely made, even if there is no lining in the Book Tote and you can see the back side to the canvas. The canvas is also super thick due to all of the weaving.


----------



## Yogathlete

After one year of debating to buy... I decided on the classic navy oblique when I was on vacation in Paris. I went to 4 different Dior stores (including pop ups) and the only store that had it was in Bon Marche. It was 2100e and they offer personalization service at the Champs Elysees location and it is 200e and takes between 1-2 hours I was told. I'm a little disappointed on how there are some loose threads here n there but I think that is typical of the style. I love how the structure is stiff and it doesn't collapse.I took it as my carry on during the flight and it fit below in the seat in front of me. I also used my Goyard St Louis organizer I bought on Amazon ($27) that looks like a Samorga organizer (I was unwilling to pay their prices) and very happy that it fits and works fantastically.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

bellebellebelle19 said:


> How are you liking your insert so far? Does the layout still work for you?


The insert is ok but I’ve been travelling in the last 3 months and not carrying it with me - it is not very convenient for travelling,


----------



## smileygirl

I am thinking about getting this in the small version.  I love tartan but does this look too Christmas and not “special” enough compare to the other intricate designs?  I already have the oblique, houndstooth, and the baby pink one.  I use them all the time for work and travel and would like to add a more vibrant/brighter colour.  TIA!.


----------



## averagejoe

smileygirl said:


> I am thinking about getting this in the small version.  I love tartan but does this look too Christmas and not “special” enough compare to the other intricate designs?  I already have the oblique, houndstooth, and the baby pink one.  I use them all the time for work and travel and would like to add a more vibrant/brighter colour.  TIA!.
> 
> View attachment 4548841


I know what you mean about the "Christmas" look. I think it is special, though. What about just the red giant gingham or the green giant gingham? This way, only one of those colours is on the bag and will look less Christmas-y.


----------



## coachprincess1

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> Are you able to order a personalized Book Tote at any US Boutique? And if so, what is the time frame and cost associated with a SO? Thank you


I just received my book tote. I bought it at the Dior store in the Bellagio. They were able to send it to be personalized. I believe it cost $300 and took 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Love that the a mini book tote is coming out.  I love the look of the book tote but also doesn't seem practical to me.  I was trying to thing if there was creative way to use it for home decor - like to store magazines - or if there was a way to find some vases and hold flowers.


----------



## luckylove

Hi there! I am seriously considering purchasing a book tote and would love to hear everyone's honest opinion on this bag. For those of you who bought it, if you had to do it all over again, would you make the same choice? How are you using your book totes,,, travel, beach, daily tote etc? Any regrets? For those of you who took a pass on the book tote craze, would you mind sharing why you ultimately decided to pass? I have been able to resist it's charms for quite some time time, but the toile version is gently whispering my name... I would love to hear your thoughts on this! Thanks in advance for sharing your feedback! Best wishes!


----------



## frecklebug

Hi all! I'm struggling with this decision. There is one French flag print booktote in my city and I'm so tempted but I think it maybe too over the top. Does anyone have one of the flag prints? Are they easy to wear or do you find yourself putting it back on the shelf in favour of something more neutral?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Yogathlete

I just recently purchased just this past week and I find great use of the bag. I use it every day for work, every day errands and have used it on flights. The bag fits under the seat in front of you and I purchased it for the utility. I use it  with an organizer and it has been great.


----------



## mk1997

Does anyone know when the mini book tote will be available in Canada or the US?


----------



## runner1234

averagejoe said:


> Behind-the-scenes from the FW2018 campaign


So drool worthy


----------



## cph706

I purchased this December 2018 and recently had name embroidered. Love how it turned out, it only took 8 days in total!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tarot Vertical Mini Book Totes!  Credit to saks_mojie.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Khaki. Credit to eddyluxurygoods.


----------



## runner1234

cph706 said:


> View attachment 4563650
> 
> I purchased this December 2018 and recently had name embroidered. Love how it turned out, it only took 8 days in total!


Stunning!!


----------



## averagejoe

cph706 said:


> View attachment 4563650
> 
> I purchased this December 2018 and recently had name embroidered. Love how it turned out, it only took 8 days in total!


Nice! It's so fast, too!


----------



## cph706

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!





averagejoe said:


> Nice! It's so fast, too!



Thank you! They said 4 weeks so I was delighted and surprised when they called the following weekend!


----------



## OneMoreDay

SS20 Book Totes. Credit to thenuova.concierge.


----------



## Yogathlete

My book tote with Hermes twilly handles


----------



## smileygirl

I bought these new cruise skirts today.  Very decently priced.


----------



## smileygirl

smileygirl said:


> I bought these new cruise skirts today.  Very decently priced.
> View attachment 4566294
> View attachment 4566295


Sorry wrong thread!!


----------



## cali_to_ny




----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> I bought these new cruise skirts today.  Very decently priced.
> View attachment 4566294
> View attachment 4566295


The first one is cute - how much was the skirt?


----------



## Hollamayy

Does anyone know if the denim blue book tote came in small size? only the regular is listed on the website.


----------



## Tasha1

smileygirl said:


> Very decently priced.



very nice skirts, may I ask their price?


----------



## smileygirl

Tasha1 said:


> very nice skirts, may I ask their price?


PMed you.  

I saw the cute animal totes but apparently they don’t come in the smaller size


----------



## Chezza25

Just wanted to share my new limited edition Book Tote! Had to go to St. Tropez to find it as it’s not available in Asia. So happy for my new purchase! ☺️


----------



## cali_to_ny

Hollamayy said:


> Does anyone know if the denim blue book tote came in small size? only the regular is listed on the website.


They have a regular size one at the boutique in Saks NYC and I am soooo tempted by it even though I just bought the TDJ one!  The SA there said they got some of the small vertical book totes for Cruise 2020 but none were out yet so not sure denim is included but I can ask next time I’m there.


----------



## Chezza25

Such a cute skirt! How much is the first one?


----------



## smileygirl

Chezza25 said:


> Such a cute skirt! How much is the first one?


About 2000 pounds


----------



## Jip9999

Finally decided to get another book tote, this time a brighter one to match my mood! 


Another book tote to carry instead of my go-to oblique book tote! Can't wait to get it customised with my name.
Love these bags!


----------



## ZAZ

Hi, im newbie here... im thinking of getting the dior book tote kaleidoscope, but unfortunately not available in the most of the store. so i saw few pre owned kaleidoscope design in the StockX, im wondering can i bring it do the personalized to dior boutique? TIA


----------



## cph706

ZAZ said:


> Hi, im newbie here... im thinking of getting the dior book tote kaleidoscope, but unfortunately not available in the most of the store. so i saw few pre owned kaleidoscope design in the StockX, im wondering can i bring it do the personalized to dior boutique? TIA



I can say that when I went back to the boutique where I purchased my book tote to have my name placed on it they made quite a fuss because they couldn’t find the record of my purchase. Luckily I had taken photos the day of my purchase and could show them the date. Once they verified the purchase we started the process of getting embroidery done. Not sure if they will do it on an unverified bag?????


----------



## ZAZ

cph706 said:


> I can say that when I went back to the boutique where I purchased my book tote to have my name placed on it they made quite a fuss because they couldn’t find the record of my purchase. Luckily I had taken photos the day of my purchase and could show them the date. Once they verified the purchase we started the process of getting embroidery done. Not sure if they will do it on an unverified bag?????


ohh..then i think i will opt for the ss20 book tote..anyway, thanks for sharing


----------



## twoblues

ZAZ said:


> Hi, im newbie here... im thinking of getting the dior book tote kaleidoscope, but unfortunately not available in the most of the store. so i saw few pre owned kaleidoscope design in the StockX, im wondering can i bring it do the personalized to dior boutique? TIA


Which one are you looking for? If it's the blue, I know a retailer that might still have it.


----------



## ZAZ

twoblues said:


> Which one are you looking for? If it's the blue, I know a retailer that might still have it.


yes, im eyeing the blue/black one..pls pm me the details. TIA


----------



## twoblues

ZAZ said:


> yes, im eyeing the blue/black one..pls pm me the details. TIA


PMed .


----------



## Sidbx

Anyone knows which boutiques outside of france will get the vertical book tote?


----------



## Minibaglover1998

I just put a deposit down for the small book tote. I can’t decide if I should have it monogrammed or not. My name is 8 letters long and idk if it would look good on the small size. What do u guys think?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Does anyone know what the small book tote is going for? I stopped by the Vancouver Dior store and completely forgot to ask! 
I did ask how much it would be for the vertical small tote though and she said 3k!!


----------



## thecorporette

Chanellover2015 said:


> Does anyone know what the small book tote is going for? I stopped by the Vancouver Dior store and completely forgot to ask!
> I did ask how much it would be for the vertical small tote though and she said 3k!!


Around 2800 USD in my city (I'm in Asia though).


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Chanellover2015 said:


> Does anyone know what the small book tote is going for? I stopped by the Vancouver Dior store and completely forgot to ask!
> I did ask how much it would be for the vertical small tote though and she said 3k!!


I just paid around 3,300 CAD in the Hong Kong airport


----------



## doni

Jip9999 said:


> Finally decided to get another book tote, this time a brighter one to match my mood!
> View attachment 4569333
> 
> Another book tote to carry instead of my go-to oblique book tote! Can't wait to get it customised with my name.
> Love these bags!


That’s beautiful! A work of art.

Somehow I find the book tote a Summer bag... Have put mine away already. Do you intend to wear your book totes in Winter, does of you living in places with distinct seasons?


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Tarot Vertical Mini Book Totes!  Credit to saks_mojie.
> View attachment 4563703
> View attachment 4563704
> View attachment 4563705
> View attachment 4563706
> View attachment 4563707


Anyone knows how much are these in euros? They don’t seem to have arrived to European stores/website yet?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Minibaglover1998 said:


> I just paid around 3,300 CAD in the Hong Kong airport



not a big difference in pricing with these totes eh? Just a couple of hundred difference. Hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## cali_to_ny

Toile de Jouy Book Tote waiting to board flight to LA


----------



## oranGetRee

cali_to_ny said:


> Toile de Jouy Book Tote waiting to board flight to LA
> 
> View attachment 4580375


One of the best looking designs. Love this lots!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Minibaglover1998 said:


> I just put a deposit down for the small book tote. I can’t decide if I should have it monogrammed or not. My name is 8 letters long and idk if it would look good on the small size. What do u guys think?



I would! Keep in mind that "Christian Dior" is 13 letters, plus a blank space, so 14, and that doesn't look too much at all, so why would a 8 letter name look any worse?


----------



## cali_to_ny

oranGetRee said:


> One of the best looking designs. Love this lots!


Thank you!!  Love traveling with it so far!


----------



## luckylove

cali_to_ny said:


> Thank you!!  Love traveling with it so far!



So pretty! When you travel with it, do you store it in the overhead bin, or under the seat in front of you? I have not had the opportunity to use mine yet.


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Small book tote reveal!! It’s smaller than I thought but very practical. Also got a zip wallet to match.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Small book tote reveal!! It’s smaller than I thought but very practical. Also got a zip wallet to match.



Are you able to put it through your arm to carry it on your shoulder?


----------



## spartanwoman

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Small book tote reveal!! It’s smaller than I thought but very practical. Also got a zip wallet to match.


Where did you find this in the small size? I thought we couldn't get it in the US until 2020, so I'm guessing overseas?


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Chanellover2015 said:


> Are you able to put it through your arm to carry it on your shoulder?


Yes! It sits on my shoulder comfortably


----------



## Minibaglover1998

spartanwoman said:


> Where did you find this in the small size? I thought we couldn't get it in the US until 2020, so I'm guessing overseas?


Got it at the Hong Kong store!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Yes! It sits on my shoulder comfortably



thanks!!! Mod shots please


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Chanellover2015 said:


> thanks!!! Mod shots please


Here ya go!


----------



## cali_to_ny

luckylove said:


> So pretty! When you travel with it, do you store it in the overhead bin, or under the seat in front of you? I have not had the opportunity to use mine yet.


Hi I was in biz class this time so was able to keep it upright along the side of the seat compartment. The structured shape makes it so much easier to get in and out of it than the slouchier bags I usually travel with.   I think it would probably also work underneath the seat in front or in the overhead although I might want to wipe that down first!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Yes! It sits on my shoulder comfortably


A Dior SA told me the handles are exactly the same size on both the large and small book tote!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Here ya go!


Thank you thank you! Looks good on you


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know the price differences between the Large, Small, and Mini Book Totes?


----------



## Jip9999

doni said:


> That’s beautiful! A work of art.
> 
> Somehow I find the book tote a Summer bag... Have put mine away already. Do you intend to wear your book totes in Winter, does of you living in places with distinct seasons?



Thanks! 

Unfortunately where I stay, there are only hot and hotter "seasons"  

But on the bright side, I get to bring it out all year round.


----------



## lem0n

Does anyone know if they’ll customize the vertical book tote with your name as well? Thanks!!!


----------



## blackrosesred

cali_to_ny said:


> View attachment 4566512


this is gorgeous! However, would the white parts get yellow or stained easily and if so whats the best way to have them clean and fresh again?


----------



## cali_to_ny

blackrosesred said:


> this is gorgeous! However, would the white parts get yellow or stained easily and if so whats the best way to have them clean and fresh again?


Hi because of the pattern and texture it seems like it would stand up to normal wear & tear pretty well with occasional dusting/wiping.  I did put mitzvah scarves on the handles to protect from hand lotion/oils and if something went horribly wrong (red wine, etc) I would leave it to a professional. 

Also the white is more on the creamy side with tan threads throughout so I don't think it would be prone to obvious yellowing.


----------



## twoblues

Does anyone know when the small Dior Book Tote will be released in Europe? Thank you!


----------



## Laurie C

twoblues said:


> Does anyone know when the small Dior Book Tote will be released in Europe? Thank you!


ITs already out I think. I know it is in Asia In the US will be released in Jan


----------



## ZAZ

Finally I made up my mind, so in love with this green book tote animal embroidered


----------



## averagejoe

If you love the Dior Christmas packaging, the Book Tote comes in the same motif, and it is absolutely stunning! Photo from @spottedfashion.


----------



## imlvholic

blackrosesred said:


> this is gorgeous! However, would the white parts get yellow or stained easily and if so whats the best way to have them clean and fresh again?



I love this print too, but I want the small version. I wonder if it will be available in the US soon.


----------



## Neillans

Dior mini book tote officially available online in the uk today.


----------



## DoggieBags

Dior mini and medium totes available in US stores. I saw both on New Year’s Eve. I really like the medium size but the mini is really tiny. It’s about the same size as the Dior WOC. I had them side by side to compare. Sorry I was not able to take pictures.


----------



## blackrosesred

twoblues said:


> Does anyone know when the small Dior Book Tote will be released in Europe? Thank you!



Released in London today!


----------



## blackrosesred

twoblues said:


> Does anyone know when the small Dior Book Tote will be released in Europe? Thank you!



Released in London today!


----------



## TraceySH

Small is avail in USA now...


----------



## spartanwoman

Is it just the Oblique and Phoenix prints available in the small size canvas? I was hoping for other prints.


----------



## Liberté

spartanwoman said:


> Is it just the Oblique and Phoenix prints available in the small size canvas? I was hoping for other prints.


There are lots of other versions on the French site like denim, different leather colors, houndstooth etc...


----------



## spartanwoman

Liberté said:


> There are lots of other versions on the French site like denim, different leather colors, houndstooth etc...


I spoke with my Saks SA and she said they ONLY got the obliques, and her store only got 3 of them. So i guess it depends on which versions each store decides to buy?


----------



## Liberté

spartanwoman said:


> I spoke with my Saks SA and she said they ONLY got the obliques, and her store only got 3 of them. So i guess it depends on which versions each store decides to buy?


I would guess so. You might have better luck at a flagship store or a Dior store if you have that opportunity, or maybe there will be more available online. These are pretty new, so maybe they haven't arrived yet. Some items have already arrived in stores, but the sites don't seem to be updated yet with the new collections. Good luck!


----------



## TraceySH

Here is the small Bordeaux....great size.


----------



## Newbie2016

How tiny is the mini? Are the dimensions really 9 inches by 8 inches approx or smaller than that...hoping its atleast the size/capacity of the small abc dior?


----------



## girlhasbags

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Small update
> I received the organiser I was waiting for. Now, the bag looks more useable. I am going to see.
> Two pockets inside and a zip on top.
> View attachment 4201200
> View attachment 4201204
> View attachment 4201210
> View attachment 4201214
> View attachment 4201215


I love it. Have you used it? How is it working out?


----------



## DoggieBags

Newbie2016 said:


> How tiny is the mini? Are the dimensions really 9 inches by 8 inches approx or smaller than that...hoping its atleast the size/capacity of the small abc dior?


I saw the mini in the store and had it side by side with a WOC and they looked to be about the same size.


----------



## bacmap

TraceySH said:


> Small is avail in USA now...


Is the price increase already? I checked on the website sz mini is $1950.


----------



## gucci girl

Yogathlete said:


> After one year of debating to buy... I decided on the classic navy oblique when I was on vacation in Paris. I went to 4 different Dior stores (including pop ups) and the only store that had it was in Bon Marche. It was 2100e and they offer personalization service at the Champs Elysees location and it is 200e and takes between 1-2 hours I was told. I'm a little disappointed on how there are some loose threads here n there but I think that is typical of the style. I love how the structure is stiff and it doesn't collapse.I took it as my carry on during the flight and it fit below in the seat in front of me. I also used my Goyard St Louis organizer I bought on Amazon ($27) that looks like a Samorga organizer (I was unwilling to pay their prices) and very happy that it fits and works fantastically.


Do you have a picture?


----------



## perlerare

I have been using the regular Book tote for months, liked it, hated it, but on the long run, I really like it, because its a fabulous companion when it comes to carry anything but the sink....
I am happy to share that I got both the Small and Mini, last week, and well,  I am very happy about those buys. I have been using the Samll one as  day bag since I got it. It takes my Mac Book and  everything else I need for the day. It really  reminds me of using my Birkins 30 / 35 , in a much more casual way as "using " is concerned, but in the same sophisticated way as "status" is concerned.
The Mini, I havent used it yet but it is such a cutie, I simply could not resist.
Its the first time in more than 2 decades that I buy bags that are not Hermes.


----------



## Newbie2016

perlerare said:


> I have been using the Book tote for moths, Liked it, hated it, but on the long run ; i really like it, because its a fabulous companion when it comes to carry anything but the sink....
> I am happy to share that I got both the Small and Mini, last week, and well,  I am very happy about those buys. I have been using the Samll one as  day bag since I got it. It takes my Mac Book and  everything else I need for the day. It really  reminds me of using my Birkins 30 / 35 , in a much more casual way as "using " is concerned, but in the same sophisticated way as "status" is concerned.
> The Mini, I havent used it yet but it is such a cutie, I simply could not resist.
> Its the first time in more than 2 decades that I buy bags that are not Hermes.


Any chance you could post actual dimensions of the mini?  I have a feeling the ones in the website are not accurate.  Is it really as small as a wallet on chain?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## TraceySH

perlerare said:


> I have been using the Book tote for moths, Liked it, hated it, but on the long run ; i really like it, because its a fabulous companion when it comes to carry anything but the sink....
> I am happy to share that I got both the Small and Mini, last week, and well,  I am very happy about those buys. I have been using the Samll one as  day bag since I got it. It takes my Mac Book and  everything else I need for the day. It really  reminds me of using my Birkins 30 / 35 , in a much more casual way as "using " is concerned, but in the same sophisticated way as "status" is concerned.
> The Mini, I havent used it yet but it is such a cutie, I simply could not resist.
> Its the first time in more than 2 decades that I buy bags that are not Hermes.


This is a perfect description! I never bought the large - I just didn't need it for my lifestyle - but I did get the smalls. First the oblique logo in burgundy, and then today arrived the 2 minimalist leather ones in calf (beige and black w/ suede lining) and I really love them. I was JUST THINKING before I saw your post, that I like    them b/c they are easy carry like    my birkins but more casual!


----------



## perlerare

Newbie2016 said:


> Any chance you could post actual dimensions of the mini?  I have a feeling the ones in the website are not accurate.  Is it really as small as a wallet on chain?  Thanks in advance!



L =23cm
H=15cm(excluding handles)
W=6cm
Handle drop = 9.5 cm

Hope this helps....


----------



## perlerare

TraceySH said:


> This is a perfect description! I never bought the large - I just didn't need it for my lifestyle - but I did get the smalls. First the oblique logo in burgundy, and then today arrived the 2 minimalist leather ones in calf (beige and black w/ suede lining) and I really love them. I was JUST THINKING before I saw your post, that I like    them b/c they are easy carry like    my birkins but more casual!


 I am very tempted to get the  Small one in plain leather. May be in Red, as I have seen the regularone in Red leather at my local boutique. Its a stunning deep cherry red that immediatly caught my attention.


----------



## TraceySH

perlerare said:


> I am very tempted to get the  Small one in plain leather. May be in Red, as I have seen the regularone in Red leather at my local boutique. Its a stunning deep cherry red that immediatly caught my attention.


Red??? I haven't seen that one! Are you in the US?


----------



## Newbie2016

perlerare said:


> L =23cm
> H=15cm(excluding handles)
> W=6cm
> Handle drop = 9.5 cm
> 
> Hope this helps....


Yes it does...Thanks!   Would love to know if you like using it.  I am tempted by the cuteness and tend to prefer small bags anyway.


----------



## perlerare

TraceySH said:


> Red??? I haven't seen that one! Are you in the US?


In France. Precisely I saw the Red in the MONACO boutique.


----------



## perlerare

Newbie2016 said:


> Yes it does...Thanks!   Would love to know if you like using it.  I am tempted by the cuteness and tend to prefer small bags anyway.


I havent used it yet. It looks so small... But I will report if I do use it.


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the all leather. It’s minimalist but in a great statement kind of way!


----------



## perlerare

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the all leather. It’s minimalist but in a great statement kind of way!



Love it !


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the all leather. It’s minimalist but in a great statement kind of way!


I'm always so impressed by how you get two of each bag every time you make a purchase!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I'm always so impressed by how you get two of each bag every time you make a purchase!


It’s a sickness. Most of my life has been about math & symmetry. = Nerd with a little taste? Idk.


----------



## doni




----------



## thecorporette

Can the small book tote hold A4 paper / macbook?


----------



## periogirl28

thecorporette said:


> Can the small book tote hold A4 paper / macbook?


Yes it can. I am quite sure.


----------



## spartanwoman

I just got the small book tote in the Phoenix pattern from Saks in NYC. They have a very limited amount, so call asap if you want!


----------



## karmatic

Just pulled the trigger on the small LNY book tote as well -- first purse purchase of 2020 oops. I've been into the book tote shape but waiting on the smaller size and holding out for a pattern that really spoke to me, and this hit both of those requirements so I jumped on it. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## TraceySH

Summer! Out in a couple of weeks


----------



## BB8

spartanwoman said:


> I just got the small book tote in the Phoenix pattern from Saks in NYC. They have a very limited amount, so call asap if you want!


Please post mod shots if you can.  I really like the Phoenix print but have only seen the shots provided by the website.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Does anyone know if Dior made the small book tote in Kaleidiorscopic?


----------



## TraceySH

SherwoodMom said:


> Does anyone know if Dior made the small book tote in Kaleidiorscopic?


They didn’t. I wish they did!!!


----------



## SherwoodMom

TraceySH said:


> They didn’t. I wish they did!!!



When I gooogled it I saw a few on the resale sites,  I guess they are fakes


----------



## TraceySH

SherwoodMom said:


> When I gooogled it I saw a few on the resale sites,  I guess they are fakes


The small literally just came out this season. And not many choices (like 5) so anything prior seasons would be ..fake. I googled and I see one on rebag 1stdibs and tradesy. All of them have the same auth code by the way which is a dead giveaway.


----------



## SherwoodMom

TraceySH said:


> The small literally just came out this season. And not many choices (like 5) so anything prior seasons would be ..fake. I googled and I see one on rebag 1stdibs and tradesy. All of them have the same auth code by the way which is a dead giveaway.




I really want it to be true not fakes I’m always searching for unicorns.


----------



## TraceySH

SherwoodMom said:


> I really want it to be true not fakes I’m always searching for unicorns.


I totally get it. It was the most popular print then made for the book tote maybe they will do it again!


----------



## SherwoodMom

TraceySH said:


> I totally get it. It was the most popular print then made for the book tote maybe they will do it again!


Anything is possible.  MGC is bringing back the black and navy tartan from AW 2017 show I love so much in prefall 2020.


----------



## TraceySH

These are cute with twillies


----------



## cocoapearls

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the all leather. It’s minimalist but in a great statement kind of way!



@TraceySH These are gorgeous! Do you know if the black all-leather is available (or will be) available in the large size?


----------



## TraceySH

cocoapearls said:


> @TraceySH These are gorgeous! Do you know if the black all-leather is available (or will be) available in the large size?


I don't know if it will in the large size! I know it will be in the black leather with oblique?


----------



## cocoapearls

TraceySH said:


> I don't know if it will in the large size! I know it will be in the black leather with oblique?



Thank you! Just hoping for the all-black leather (not the oblique).


----------



## Stratford

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the all leather. It’s minimalist but in a great statement kind of way!



LOVE your countertops!!! What kind of stone is that? (Sorry... random on this forum.)


----------



## BB8

TraceySH said:


> Summer! Out in a couple of weeks


These are so lovely, thanks for posting! Do you happen to know if these will be released in the U.S.?


----------



## TraceySH

BB8 said:


> These are so lovely, thanks for posting! Do you happen to know if these will be released in the U.S.?


Yes I am in the USA. This is our release!


----------



## Liberté

cocoapearls said:


> Thank you! Just hoping for the all-black leather (not the oblique).


It's up on the French site and it's been there for a while.


----------



## cocoapearls

Liberté said:


> It's up on the French site and it's been there for a while.



Thank you! But I am in the USA.


----------



## BB8

TraceySH said:


> Yes I am in the USA. This is our release!


Awesome! I'm SO looking forward to it.  Thank you!


----------



## nashpoo

TraceySH said:


> Summer! Out in a couple of weeks


I'm a dior noob.  Is that grey one out in the us? It's so cute!


----------



## summerchocz

Saw my colleague carry this the other day and I was absolutely blown away ! Pity they don’t carry this anymore . Hopefully I can score 1 pre loved !


----------



## twoblues

summerchocz said:


> Saw my colleague carry this the other day and I was absolutely blown away ! Pity they don’t carry this anymore . Hopefully I can score 1 pre loved !


I think the print is coming out in March in the small tote (in pink and grey).


----------



## Chanellover2015

twoblues said:


> I think the print is coming out in March in the small tote (in pink and grey).



really?! Oh I do hope so as well!!


----------



## nashpoo

twoblues said:


> I think the print is coming out in March in the small tote (in pink and grey).


Are these worth reserving? I don't know if I should pre pay now or just wait until they come out. Do they sell really fast?


----------



## nashpoo

TraceySH said:


> The small literally just came out this season. And not many choices (like 5) so anything prior seasons would be ..fake. I googled and I see one on rebag 1stdibs and tradesy. All of them have the same auth code by the way which is a dead giveaway.


Hi!! Sorry I keep asking questions. I'm interested in buying this one but my S.A. Said I could prepay to reserve it. Do you recommend reserving these or are they easy to get once they are released? I just hate paying for a bag I haven't seen yet..
Total dior noob over here haha


----------



## Thenewestgirl

The grey ones are beautiful! Though choice between those and the blue ones.


----------



## nashpoo

Thenewestgirl said:


> The grey ones are beautiful! Though choice between those and the blue ones.


Can't decide between the two patterns!! Thoughts??


----------



## Thenewestgirl

nashpoo said:


> Can't decide between the two patterns!! Thoughts??



Well I a not much help as I have a hard time deciding too. I love them both. I am reasoning that as the Toile de jouy print, due to it almost being like carrying a piece of art, may be more "forgiving" in case the logomania fever dies out, and therefore possibly more long lasting. The all logo one is a absolute classic and so beautiful, but I am afraid that I'll look at it in a few years thinking that it is too loud. But I honestly don't know. Hopefully I would not, as it is, in my eyes, one of the most beautiful logo patterns out there.

I remember seeing a vintage Dior wallet with the blue logo print in a boutique about ten years ago, thinking that it is a shame that the print is considered "tacky" as it is so beautiful, wishing for it to come back in style so that I could buy something with that pattern without feeling ashamed of the blatant branding all over it...  I wonder if "gaudy" will once again be the general conception of logo prints once this phase fades out. I hope not, as I love the look of a beautiful logo pattern, but I can't help but feel a bit "vulgar" sometimes when wearing logos, even though my only logo covered item is a small Gucci WOC (and oh, a Gucci shawl that I have never used), but I am taking the opportunity to rock this trend while I get away with doing it "because fashion", but I think/hope that I would avoid deliberately walking out in/with something that would, widely, be considered tasteless or gaudy (regardless of my own feelings about the item).

Regardless of what I just wrote I think that I will go for the logo pattern book tote, as I am just too weak to say no to such a pretty, and classic, design, and if I ever start to feel uncomfortable carrying it in public, it will look gorgeous and make me happy sitting on a shelf in my closet until it the cycle of fashion has turned to favour the logos once again, haha. I do love the Toile de jouy too, and I might change my mind, but this is my reasoning at the moment.

I wonder why it has always been "accepted" to carry LV and their quite blatant logos around while the Gucci GG, Dior and other logo prints have been seen as "gaudy/braggy"? Or have I been alone in having had these conceptions?


----------



## nashpoo

Thenewestgirl said:


> Well I a not much help as I have a hard time deciding too. I love them both. I am reasoning that as the Toile de jouy print, due to it almost being like carrying a piece of art, may be more "forgiving" in case the logomania fever dies out, and therefore possibly more long lasting. The all logo one is a absolute classic and so beautiful, but I am afraid that I'll look at it in a few years thinking that it is too loud. But I honestly don't know. Hopefully I would not, as it is, in my eyes, one of the most beautiful logo patterns out there.
> 
> I remember seeing a vintage Dior wallet with the blue logo print in a boutique about ten years ago, thinking that it is a shame that the print is considered "tacky" as it is so beautiful, wishing for it to come back in style so that I could buy something with that pattern without feeling ashamed of the blatant branding all over it...  I wonder if "gaudy" will once again be the general conception of logo prints once this phase fades out. I hope not, as I love the look of a beautiful logo pattern, but I can't help but feel a bit "vulgar" sometimes when wearing logos, even though my only logo covered item is a small Gucci WOC (and oh, a Gucci shawl that I have never used), but I am taking the opportunity to rock this trend while I get away with doing it "because fashion", but I think/hope that I would avoid deliberately walking out in/with something that would, widely, be considered tasteless or gaudy (regardless of my own feelings about the item).
> 
> Regardless of what I just wrote I think that I will go for the logo pattern book tote, as I am just too weak to say no to such a pretty, and classic, design, and if I ever start to feel uncomfortable carrying it in public, it will look gorgeous and make me happy sitting on a shelf in my closet until it the cycle of fashion has turned to favour the logos once again, haha. I do love the Toile de jouy too, and I might change my mind, but this is my reasoning at the moment.
> 
> I wonder why it has always been "accepted" to carry LV and their quite blatant logos around while the Gucci GG, Dior and other logo prints have been seen as "gaudy/braggy"? Or have I been alone in having had these conceptions?


Omg, thank you for your input!!! I loved the animal print but I was worried I'd tire of it really fast. The classic logo is gorgeous and something I feel like I'd love  forever. I ended up ordering the leather version just for durability reasons.. I'm so obsessed with these book totes!! I don't know why it look so long for me to jump on this trend.


----------



## innerpeace85

nashpoo said:


> Omg, thank you for your input!!! I loved the animal print but I was worried I'd tire of it really fast. The classic logo is gorgeous and something I feel like I'd love  forever. I ended up ordering the leather version just for durability reasons.. I'm so obsessed with these book totes!! I don't know why it look so long for me to jump on this trend.


The leather ones are small size?


----------



## nashpoo

innerpeace85 said:


> The leather ones are small size?


The U.S. Ordered the leather in the small there's also a nude that's really tempting


----------



## Thenewestgirl

nashpoo said:


> Omg, thank you for your input!!! I loved the animal print but I was worried I'd tire of it really fast. The classic logo is gorgeous and something I feel like I'd love  forever. I ended up ordering the leather version just for durability reasons.. I'm so obsessed with these book totes!! I don't know why it look so long for me to jump on this trend.



Haha yeah, sorry for "overthinking" a very simple question.

The bag you chose is absolutely beautiful! And you are probably right about getting tired of the more artistic embroidery, however beautiful it is to look at. Have you had the chance to feel the leather irl? I guess it's quite stiff to hold it's shape, do you think it hold up that way or lose structure over time? Either way, I think you made a smart choice durability wise. It will probably stay clean and fresh much longer than a (well used) canvas with embroidery would. 

I do think I will go for the canvas myself though, there is something about the hours spent on the embroidery that really impresses me. And since I would not use a bag this big every day I could baby it quite a bit if I would buy one, it would probably get treated like a museum piece, haha. So for everyday use like for work or school I do believe that the leather version is a wiser option. 

Please post pictures of your beauty when it arrives! I'd love to see some mod shots too!


----------



## innerpeace85

nashpoo said:


> The U.S. Ordered the leather in the small there's also a nude that's really tempting


Thank you!
I keep going back and forth between LV On the Go MM and Dior Small book tote. Dior is prettier but LV has the longer strap and it would be really useful when you have lot of stuff in the bag. Dont know which way to go


----------



## nashpoo

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!
> I keep going back and forth between LV On the Go MM and Dior Small book tote. Dior is prettier but LV has the longer strap and it would be really useful when you have lot of stuff in the bag. Dont know which way to go


Omg dior!!!! It's just so gorgeous imo. I think you can still put the dior over your shoulder if you needed to


----------



## nashpoo

Thenewestgirl said:


> Haha yeah, sorry for "overthinking" a very simple question.
> 
> The bag you chose is absolutely beautiful! And you are probably right about getting tired of the more artistic embroidery, however beautiful it is to look at. Have you had the chance to feel the leather irl? I guess it's quite stiff to hold it's shape, do you think it hold up that way or lose structure over time? Either way, I think you made a smart choice durability wise. It will probably stay clean and fresh much longer than a (well used) canvas with embroidery would.
> 
> I do think I will go for the canvas myself though, there is something about the hours spent on the embroidery that really impresses me. And since I would not use a bag this big every day I could baby it quite a bit if I would buy one, it would probably get treated like a museum piece, haha. So for everyday use like for work or school I do believe that the leather version is a wiser option.
> 
> Please post pictures of your beauty when it arrives! I'd love to see some mod shots too!


I totally appreciate your response!! The canvas is seriously stunning, and I think you should go for it!! I was so close to ordering the grey canvas but I live in the Pacific North West so I'm not sure how rain friendly it'll be haha. 

I've never tried on the leather version or seen it in person so I really can't say Just felt like I had to jump on it since this shade of blue/grey is my abosule favorite color!! I will definitely post pictures once it arrives. Fingers crossed it arrives sooner than later!


----------



## TraceySH

Small size in denim!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

TraceySH said:


> Small size in denim!



Super chic! Outfit pic please!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

nashpoo said:


> I totally appreciate your response!! The canvas is seriously stunning, and I think you should go for it!! I was so close to ordering the grey canvas but I live in the Pacific North West so I'm not sure how rain friendly it'll be haha.
> 
> I've never tried on the leather version or seen it in person so I really can't say Just felt like I had to jump on it since this shade of blue/grey is my abosule favorite color!! I will definitely post pictures once it arrives. Fingers crossed it arrives sooner than later!



I don't even want to think about it getting the canvas all soaked up in rain, brrr! I live in Sweden myself, with four seasons, so it would really be a spring and summer bag only.

I'm impatiently waiting for your pictures to pop up!  The cool grey color seems really stunning from the pictures I have seen, in both leather and canvas! And about the stiffness, it is of course gorgeous standing up straight but I think it could look really lovely even if the leather would get softer with use, so I would not worry too much about that, depending on how it would age and wear of course, but I slight slouch might just look more "natural". Either way I don't think that would happen anytime soon for neither the leather nor the canvas, due to how sturdy the structure is on a least the canvas one, and the leather one is probably as structured as well.


----------



## nashpoo

Thenewestgirl said:


> I don't even want to think about it getting the canvas all soaked up in rain, brrr! I live in Sweden myself, with four seasons, so it would really be a spring and summer bag only.
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for your pictures to pop up!  The cool grey color seems really stunning from the pictures I have seen, in both leather and canvas! And about the stiffness, it is of course gorgeous standing up straight but I think it could look really lovely even if the leather would get softer with use, so I would not worry too much about that, depending on how it would age and wear of course, but I slight slouch might just look more "natural". Either way I don't think that would happen anytime soon for neither the leather nor the canvas, due to how sturdy the structure is on a least the canvas one, and the leather one is probably as structured as well.


I really hope you get one of the canvas ones!! I'm still lusting over the grey one but I'm scared of getting it dirty with my baby!! Haha. It would be so gorgeous in the spring and summer.. Sigh!! 

I'm also wondering if I made the right decision pre ordering the grey leather.. I'm looking at the nude one that's coming out too.. Ugh if only I could justify buying everything haha.


----------



## summerchocz

nashpoo said:


> Hi!! Sorry I keep asking questions. I'm interested in buying this one but my S.A. Said I could prepay to reserve it. Do you recommend reserving these or are they easy to get once they are released? I just hate paying for a bag I haven't seen yet..
> Total dior noob over here haha



Yes they all have to be reserved with partial payment


----------



## cali_to_ny

TraceySH said:


> Small size in denim!


LOOOVEEEE!!!   Did you find this in the US?


----------



## TraceySH

cali_to_ny said:


> LOOOVEEEE!!!   Did you find this in the US?


Yes!!


----------



## TraceySH

summerchocz said:


> Yes they all have to be reserved with partial payment


It depends on the SA and how long you've worked with them. If you have an established relationship, you don't have to prepay for any reserves just FYI.


----------



## nashpoo

summerchocz said:


> Yes they all have to be reserved with partial payment


Partial payment??? Tell me why I already paid the full amount..?


----------



## nashpoo

TraceySH said:


> It depends on the SA and how long you've worked with them. If you have an established relationship, you don't have to prepay for any reserves just FYI.


I guess I had to prepay since it's my first Dior purchase with her. How weird!!! I even paid in full.


----------



## TraceySH

nashpoo said:


> I guess I had to prepay since it's my first Dior purchase with her. How weird!!! I even paid in full.


Different boutiques operate in different ways too. I would say MOST push the full deposit way, which is still pretty new for Dior (within the last 2 years).


----------



## nashpoo

TraceySH said:


> Different boutiques operate in different ways too. I would say MOST push the full deposit way, which is still pretty new for Dior (within the last 2 years).


Oh okay that makes sense. I ended up doing a full deposit on the book tote and a fifty on the lady dior. Really hope these come in soon!


----------



## kath00

Yaaay.  Managed to snag one of the Lunar New Year 2020 Small Totes on the Dior website.  I cannot wait to see the gorgeous color combo and this more manageable size!!


----------



## DoggieBags

kath00 said:


> Yaaay.  Managed to snag one of the Lunar New Year 2020 Small Totes on the Dior website.  I cannot wait to see the gorgeous color combo and this more manageable size!!


Congrats! It’s a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## kath00

Thanks.  I will post pix when I get it.  I hope it shipsssss!  It is showing out of stock now.  EEEK.  I guess it could have been a return but still, i am a little nervous about just never getting it and them cancelling my order.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here’s the small in denim!


----------



## nashpoo

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the small in denim!


So cute!! Is it heavy ? My deauville hurts my shoulders


----------



## TraceySH

nashpoo said:


> So cute!! Is it heavy ? My deauville hurts my shoulders


Noooooo these are amazingly light.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the small in denim!



is she comfy? I have a double feeling about these totes, neither "yes" nor "no"


----------



## nashpoo

TraceySH said:


> Noooooo these are amazingly light.


Oooh, good to know! Must add a canvas one to my collection!!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I wasn't a fan of the normal oblique print and always felt that the tote is too big for my daily needs.

However I found this small one in denim and like it a lot. The thing that is keeping me from buying it is price in relation to quality. With this one, I could see a large threat sticking out and the tote in general seemed to be a bit 'rougher'. 

How is wear and tear on your book totes after a few month of regular use? I won't be paying 2200€ if it ends up looking like a worn out supermarket tote after a year.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I wasn't a fan of the normal oblique print and always felt that the tote is too big for my daily needs.
> 
> However I found this small one in denim and like it a lot. The thing that is keeping me from buying it is price in relation to quality. With this one, I could see a large threat sticking out and the tote in general seemed to be a bit 'rougher'.
> 
> How is wear and tear on your book totes after a few month of regular use? I won't be paying 2200€ if it ends up looking like a worn out supermarket tote after a year.


People on the forum so far have said that the tote is very durable. The thread that is sticking out may have been because it was missed when they tried to remove all loose threads before the bag was ready to sell. 

If you watch the video below for the making of the Saddle bag in the same material, you'll see how the fabric is made. It is done in layers with embroidery on top of denim and cotton canvas to give it a relief effect. At one point, you'll see the Christian Dior logo with threads between each letter which will be removed.


The fabric feels tough to the touch, and I think it speaks to its durability.


----------



## sanch118

Completely new to the Dior brand here. How would I go about getting a book tote? Any recommendations? 
Also, absolutely love this design but other than the used market is it available anywhere?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I wasn't a fan of the normal oblique print and always felt that the tote is too big for my daily needs.
> 
> However I found this small one in denim and like it a lot. The thing that is keeping me from buying it is price in relation to quality. With this one, I could see a large threat sticking out and the tote in general seemed to be a bit 'rougher'.
> 
> How is wear and tear on your book totes after a few month of regular use? I won't be paying 2200€ if it ends up looking like a worn out supermarket tote after a year.


One more thing: Check out the first part of this video where she says the quality is really good


----------



## averagejoe

sanch118 said:


> Completely new to the Dior brand here. How would I go about getting a book tote? Any recommendations?
> Also, absolutely love this design but other than the used market is it available anywhere?


I recommend going into the Dior boutique to check them out. They have several different designs in stock, some that are not displayed on their website. There are a LOT of accurate fakes of the Book Tote and I recommend getting them only from the boutique.

Maria Grazia Chiuri's team love doing these toile de jouy designs on the Book Tote, so I'm sure you'll find something you love. Have you seen the Lunar New Year version? It's perfection!


----------



## perlerare

Kuschelnudde said:


> I wasn't a fan of the normal oblique print and always felt that the tote is too big for my daily needs.
> 
> However I found this small one in denim and like it a lot. The thing that is keeping me from buying it is price in relation to quality. With this one, I could see a large threat sticking out and the tote in general seemed to be a bit 'rougher'.
> 
> How is wear and tear on your book totes after a few month of regular use? I won't be paying 2200€ if it ends up looking like a worn out supermarket tote after a year.



First of all this bag  looks beautiful on you.
As per quality, I have been an "Hermes only" owner and user for almost 3 decades if that means anything..... and here am I, bumping into the Book Tote thread, and toting my book totes every other day !!!! 
I have not bought or use anything not Hermes, as far as bags are concerned, since the early 90's. But the Book tote got me. I know from my experience in fashion, that those bags will be durable. Because of the fabric itself, that is extremely well made and stitched together by the embroidery technique itself. Then comes the making of the bag that is perfectly designed to support any kind of weight.  I have bought the books Tote in all sizes. I am very happy with the regular size for travelling, and the small one for day use (both take my Lap top which is a hughe plus)


----------



## doni

Kuschelnudde said:


> I wasn't a fan of the normal oblique print and always felt that the tote is too big for my daily needs.
> 
> However I found this small one in denim and like it a lot. The thing that is keeping me from buying it is price in relation to quality. With this one, I could see a large threat sticking out and the tote in general seemed to be a bit 'rougher'.
> 
> How is wear and tear on your book totes after a few month of regular use? I won't be paying 2200€ if it ends up looking like a worn out supermarket tote after a year.


I wouldn’t worry about a loose thread. I have a book tote since last year and I think these are very sturdy bags. My main worry is dirt, I have a cream and blue striped one and unfortunately the corners are cream so they do get dirty. You wouldn’t have this problem with the denim version. Btw, I think the larger size would look great on you.

For those who use their book tote, what do you do about the corners getting rubbed? Would you take them to the dry cleaners or is there a way to clean them at home? Mine is hibernating for the Winter and it is not badly stained or anything, but wondering about that.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Thanks for your feedback! Very helpful and reassuring to read!  I will probably end up buying it but need to give it more thought.

@doni 
I agree that the larger size would suit me. However I feel that it might be too big for everyday use... I saw some ‘what’s in my bag’ videos on YouTube and don’t know what I should put inside... lol it’s too spacious.


----------



## doni

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks for your feedback! Very helpful and reassuring to read!  I will probably end up buying it but need to give it more thought.
> 
> @doni
> I agree that the larger size would suit me. However I feel that it might be too big for everyday use... I saw some ‘what’s in my bag’ videos on YouTube and don’t know what I should put inside... lol it’s too spacious.


You can use it to throw your scarf in if it gets too warm  Btw, love your scarf, I have the hair band in the same exact material.


----------



## averagejoe

doni said:


> I wouldn’t worry about a loose thread. I have a book tote since last year and I think these are very sturdy bags. My main worry is dirt, I have a cream and blue striped one and unfortunately the corners are cream so they do get dirty. You wouldn’t have this problem with the denim version. Btw, I think the larger size would look great on you.
> 
> For those who use their book tote, what do you do about the corners getting rubbed? Would you take them to the dry cleaners or is there a way to clean them at home? Mine is hibernating for the Winter and it is not badly stained or anything, but wondering about that.


I would actually contact Dior to see. Some SAs may have some tips. As long as the cleaning does not spread the dirt, and does not involve rubbing, it should be fine. Usually a damp cloth (not soaking wet) with a tiny bit of detergent should do the trick.


----------



## sanch118

averagejoe said:


> I recommend going into the Dior boutique to check them out. They have several different designs in stock, some that are not displayed on their website. There are a LOT of accurate fakes of the Book Tote and I recommend getting them only from the boutique.
> 
> Maria Grazia Chiuri's team love doing these toile de jouy designs on the Book Tote, so I'm sure you'll find something you love. Have you seen the Lunar New Year version? It's perfection!




Thank you so much! I called and asked to be notified when the new ones come in ☺️


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> is she comfy? I have a double feeling about these totes, neither "yes" nor "no"


Just different. EASY to carry? I am in this "easy to carry" lifestyle mode right now, and gravitating almost entirely towards totes. I am really enjoying the 'ease" of carrying if that makes sense.


----------



## cali_to_ny

doni said:


> For those who use their book tote, what do you do about the corners getting rubbed? Would you take them to the dry cleaners or is there a way to clean them at home? Mine is hibernating for the Winter and it is not badly stained or anything, but wondering about that.


I have the black/cream Toile De Jouy book tote and have traveled with it several times (through airport security and on airplane floors, hotel room floors, etc. ).  It still looks brand new, even the corners.  I do have mitzah scarves on the handles and wipe it periodically with all-natural baby wipes, and that seems to do the trick.


----------



## doni

cali_to_ny said:


> I have the black/cream Toile De Jouy book tote and have traveled with it several times (through airport security and on airplane floors, hotel room floors, etc. ).  It still looks brand new, even the corners.  I do have mitzah scarves on the handles and wipe it periodically with all-natural baby wipes, and that seems to do the trick.


Thanks for that tip! Mine is not bad at all, but I did notice the corners a bit darker when I put it away for the Winter. I will definitely use the baby wipes and I am not a twilly person, but I am indeed considering the mitzahs for this, as I am also using it as beach bag and with the sun creams and so, it is difficult to keep the handles clean.
At some point down the road, do you think it is possible to send this for dry cleaning?


----------



## cali_to_ny

doni said:


> Thanks for that tip! Mine is not bad at all, but I did notice the corners a bit darker when I put it away for the Winter. I will definitely use the baby wipes and I am not a twilly person, but I am indeed considering the mitzahs for this, as I am also using it as beach bag and with the sun creams and so, it is difficult to keep the handles clean.
> At some point down the road, do you think it is possible to send this for dry cleaning?


I would think it could be cleaned by a high end specialist the same way they would clean an intricately embroidered pillow?


----------



## BB8

Super excited to receive this beauty today,  I had to open the package as soon as it was delivered: I didn't even make it past the entry, lol!  My first order was cancelled due to it being sold out, so my elation is doublefold.  I don't even celebrate Lunar New Year, but as soon as I saw this design, I knew I "had to" have it.  So, so striking.


----------



## papuqe_gucci

oh that's gorgeous!!!!!!!!! ughhhh do I need another book tote??????


----------



## Liberté

There are a bunch of new designs in the medium size up on the site now. This should be sparkling in real life as it has lurex threads woven into the fabric: 





grey


----------



## Kuschelnudde

doni said:


> You can use it to throw your scarf in if it gets too warm  Btw, love your scarf, I have the hair band in the same exact material.



You know what, I ordered the bigger one yesterday... in the Original oblique pattern. I think it might work out better proportion wise.

Will update with pictures once it arrives


----------



## Chanellover2015

Kuschelnudde said:


> You know what, I ordered the bigger one yesterday... in the Original oblique pattern. I think it might work out better proportion
> Will update with pictures once it arrives



Yes please post some mod shots as I’m also debating between the small and large one


----------



## BB8

papuqe_gucci said:


> oh that's gorgeous!!!!!!!!! ughhhh do I need another book tote??????


Thank you! I might play devil's advocate and say yes, you need another book tote...


----------



## Kuschelnudde

There it is!

I like it a lot and am happy that I went with a bigger size. It works better for my frame than the smaller tote.

However there’s one thing I’d like to have your opinion on.

my husband argued that the craftsmanship on the ‚Christian Dior‘ is a bit sloppy and that the threads should have been woven more tightly together. As you can probably see in the picture not all areas are perfect. I feel that it‘s due to the nature of how the bag was made but I just wanted to make sure: do you think that the name label looks normal?


----------



## Liberté

Kuschelnudde said:


> There it is!
> 
> I like it a lot and am happy that I went with a bigger size. It works better for my frame than the smaller tote.
> 
> However there’s one thing I’d like to have your opinion on.
> 
> my husband argued that the craftsmanship on the ‚Christian Dior‘ is a bit sloppy and that the threads should have been woven more tightly together. As you can probably see in the picture not all areas are perfect. I feel that it‘s due to the nature of how the bag was made but I just wanted to make sure: do you think that the name label looks normal?


Congratulations! I think this is normal, the area is (machine) embroidery, there's a video on how it's made on the Dior YouTube channel.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> There it is!
> 
> I like it a lot and am happy that I went with a bigger size. It works better for my frame than the smaller tote.
> 
> However there’s one thing I’d like to have your opinion on.
> 
> my husband argued that the craftsmanship on the ‚Christian Dior‘ is a bit sloppy and that the threads should have been woven more tightly together. As you can probably see in the picture not all areas are perfect. I feel that it‘s due to the nature of how the bag was made but I just wanted to make sure: do you think that the name label looks normal?


It looks great on you!

The way the embroidery is done is to keep it thin. Cheaper brands sometimes do it so thickly by overlapping threads that the profile of the logo would almost look rounded/bumpy, which can look cheap. I guess this thinness can leave small gaps but it almost adds to the character of the logo. After all, Maria Grazia's designs tend to look a bit distressed (i.e. aged gold, using the vintage tapestry as the logo canvas du jour), so the small "gaps" look like they fit right in.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> It looks great on you!
> 
> The way the embroidery is done is to keep it thin. Cheaper brands sometimes do it so thickly by overlapping threads that the profile of the logo would almost look rounded/bumpy, which can look cheap. I guess this thinness can leave small gaps but it almost adds to the character of the logo. After all, Maria Grazia's designs tend to look a bit distressed (i.e. aged gold, using the vintage tapestry as the logo canvas du jour), so the small "gaps" look like they fit right in.



Thanks for your feedback!
That sounds reassuring and it confirms my assumption that it‘s due to how the tote is created. It doesn’t bother me since it‘s a vintage look and I assume that this is just how it’s supposed to look. My husband is just jealous, case closed. (Probably not, he has a Birkin... but who needs Hermes when all you need is Dior and Chanel, lol)

So yeah after not being 100% sold on the roller bag I‘m happy to say that it‘s definitely a keeper. It‘s actually my first Dior bag although I like the brand a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks for your feedback!
> That sounds reassuring and it confirms my assumption that it‘s due to how the tote is created. It doesn’t bother me since it‘s a vintage look and I assume that this is just how it’s supposed to look. My husband is just jealous, case closed. (Probably not, he has a Birkin... but who needs Hermes when all you need is Dior and Chanel, lol)
> 
> So yeah after not being 100% sold on the roller bag I‘m happy to say that it‘s definitely a keeper. It‘s actually my first Dior bag although I like the brand a lot.


Congratulations on your first Dior! It's a great first Dior piece. Are you going to get it personalized? I think you should. It's one of the best bag personalizations among the luxury brands because it is your name embroidered in the same large font rather than a hot stamp or charms like at other brands.


----------



## oranGetRee

SS20 book tote


----------



## nashpoo

oranGetRee said:


> SS20 book tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664592


Gorgeous!! I almost got this one but went with the leather version. Did you get this one ?


----------



## oranGetRee

nashpoo said:


> Gorgeous!! I almost got this one but went with the leather version. Did you get this one ?



no I didn’t. I ordered the matte gray stone LD.


----------



## Chanellover2015

oranGetRee said:


> SS20 book tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664592



waiting for Vancouver to receive these new bags. How does it compare to the black and cream version? I was looking to getting it on small but was advised by my SA that it will only come in the grey/cream version


----------



## oranGetRee

Chanellover2015 said:


> waiting for Vancouver to receive these new bags. How does it compare to the black and cream version? I was looking to getting it on small but was advised by my SA that it will only come in the grey/cream version


If I’m not wrong, there is a pink version too. I saw it in boutique yesterday. I’m from Singapore.


----------



## thecorporette

oranGetRee said:


> If I’m not wrong, there is a pink version too. I saw it in boutique yesterday. I’m from Singapore.


I ordered the pink version!


----------



## pixiesparkle

More SS20 Book tote. All so pretty!!

I paid a full deposit for my classic oblique Book tote which arrived last month but I haven’t taken it home yet as I’m still deciding whether to personalise. For the Book tote owners here, did you personalise yours and if not, could you please share why you decided against it?.


----------



## averagejoe

pixiesparkle said:


> More SS20 Book tote. All so pretty!!
> 
> I paid a full deposit for my classic oblique Book tote which arrived last month but I haven’t taken it home yet as I’m still deciding whether to personalise. For the Book tote owners here, did you personalise yours and if not, could you please share why you decided against it?.


I don't have a Book Tote but if I got one, I would personalize it. I would love to see my name embroidered in the same font as the logo. 

If you are the type to sell your bags eventually, though, then I do not recommend personalizing it. It will be very, very difficult to sell the bag at a good price if you personalize it.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your first Dior! It's a great first Dior piece. Are you going to get it personalized? I think you should. It's one of the best bag personalizations among the luxury brands because it is your name embroidered in the same large font rather than a hot stamp or charms like at other brands.



I hadn‘t considered it before but you make a good point. Can I only get it personalized at a store? I‘d probably need to plan a trip to Berlin soon then


----------



## Chanellover2015

pixiesparkle said:


> More SS20 Book tote. All so pretty!!
> 
> I paid a full deposit for my classic oblique Book tote which arrived last month but I haven’t taken it home yet as I’m still deciding whether to personalise. For the Book tote owners here, did you personalise yours and if not, could you please share why you decided against it?.



I wouldn’t personalize it.
1. might get tired of it in the long run and you won’t be able to sell it (it might be harder)
2. I have two daughters and might want to pass it onto them but with my name on it...
3. Don’t want everyone to know what my name is  

but then again it’s up to you


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I hadn‘t considered it before but you make a good point. Can I only get it personalized at a store? I‘d probably need to plan a trip to Berlin soon then


Yes, the personalization is only at select Dior boutiques. Call ahead to make sure they can do it at that location.


----------



## laudr03

Does anybody know if the Book Tote from the new collection is available in the US? I only see it in the France website. The one with the stripes below:


----------



## graciemae

laudr03 said:


> Does anybody know if the Book Tote from the new collection is available in the US? I only see it in the France website. The one with the stripes below:


It is!  I just got the small one at Bloomingdales....Saks has it too.  The colorway is awesome.....perfect neutrals.


----------



## laudr03

graciemae said:


> It is!  I just got the small one at Bloomingdales....Saks has it too.  The colorway is awesome.....perfect neutrals.


Awesome! I haven't seen it in person but it looks like the perfect neutral tote, just like you said. I want the bigger size though, did you see the bigger size too?


----------



## graciemae

laudr03 said:


> Awesome! I haven't seen it in person but it looks like the perfect neutral tote, just like you said. I want the bigger size though, did you see the bigger size too?


I haven't seen it in the bigger size.  Sorry.


----------



## jazzcrazy

Finally this beauty is mine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

Have called many stores accross the US with no luck until one fine day, it showed up available for order online!


----------



## smileygirl

My fifth book tote!  I love love love this pattern!


----------



## laudr03

smileygirl said:


> My fifth book tote!  I love love love this pattern!
> 
> View attachment 4670229
> View attachment 4670229


Very pretty! Congrats! Would you share a pic of your book tote collection?


----------



## IntheOcean

jazzcrazy said:


> Finally this beauty is mine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Have called many stores accross the US with no luck until one fine day, it showed up available for order online!
> 
> View attachment 4669889


Congrats! The longer the wait, the better it feels when it finally happens 



smileygirl said:


> My fifth book tote!  I love love love this pattern!
> 
> View attachment 4670229
> View attachment 4670229


Congrats! It's gorgeous.


----------



## FlipDiver

smileygirl said:


> My fifth book tote!  I love love love this pattern!
> 
> View attachment 4670229
> View attachment 4670229



I love this design/color! Where did you get it? The new animal toile de jouy this season is only available in grey and pink


----------



## smileygirl

laudr03 said:


> Very pretty! Congrats! Would you share a pic of your book tote collection?


I actually posted them in IG as well but here is one of the pics


----------



## smileygirl

FlipDiver said:


> I love this design/color! Where did you get it? The new animal toile de jouy this season is only available in grey and pink


I bought this in Asia after failing miserably to find it in Europe and US!  The pink and grey are a little light and I think the print doesn’t show up as well?


----------



## Chanellover2015

smileygirl said:


> My fifth book tote!  I love love love this pattern!
> 
> View attachment 4670229
> View attachment 4670229



Gorgeous!! Is this the small size? I’m hoping the Vancouver store gets it in small.


----------



## papuqe_gucci

Your collection is gorgeous!!! Which one is your most used one?


----------



## smileygirl

Chanellover2015 said:


> Gorgeous!! Is this the small size? I’m hoping the Vancouver store gets it in small.



yes all small size.  I don’t like the mini and the original one is too big



papuqe_gucci said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!!! Which one is your most used one?



the houndstooth goes everywhere with me!  But now I have the new one, I can’t wait to use it!


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> I bought this in Asia after failing miserably to find it in Europe and US!  The pink and grey are a little light and I think the print doesn’t show up as well?


I’ve never seen the blue one in my city! I ordered this in pink - planning to also get the marching shoes and shawl and skirt. This season is just too fabulous and down my alley.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

smileygirl said:


> I actually posted them in IG as well but here is one of the pics
> View attachment 4670858



What a divine collection you have there! The book tote must be a sure winner for you!


----------



## Possum

I am loving all your beautiful Book Totes! Do they come in 2 or 3 sizes please? Sorry for the newbie question 
I think I'm in love with the new houndstooth/lurex version.


----------



## smileygirl

Swe3tGirl said:


> What a divine collection you have there! The book tote must be a sure winner for you!


I like to carry it for travel because it fits a lot.  Sometimes it doubles up as gym bag lol


----------



## smileygirl

Three sizes but not all styles come in three sizes.  I think the big size has most styles


----------



## Possum

smileygirl said:


> Three sizes but not all styles come in three sizes.  I think the big size has most styles


Thankyou @smileygirl


----------



## periogirl28

My small pink book tote arrived, fresh out of the weekend shipment. I have decided to return it for RTW instead as it’s too big for me.


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4673041
> 
> My small pink book tote arrived, fresh out of the weekend shipment. I have decided to return it for RTW instead as it’s too big for me.


OMG its gorgeous in real person! I cant wait to pick up my shipment!


----------



## sanch118

A few questions: 
1. Does anyone know if the new floral print pictured will be released on the website? 
2. Any idea of the release date for the pictured floral book tote (size small) in the US?
3. Is white the only color way available in the small size or will the black floral be in a size small too?


----------



## TraceySH

sanch118 said:


> A few questions:
> 1. Does anyone know if the new floral print pictured will be released on the website?
> 2. Any idea of the release date for the pictured floral book tote (size small) in the US?
> 3. Is white the only color way available in the small size or will the black floral be in a size small too?


Black floral also coming in small. My white one just arrived to me today!


----------



## sanch118

TraceySH said:


> Black floral also coming in small. My white one just arrived to me today!


Oh nice! Has it already been released in the US? Or are you located somewhere else?


----------



## TraceySH

sanch118 said:


> Oh nice! Has it already been released in the US? Or are you located somewhere else?


yes I am here in the US!!


----------



## hello babar

Does anybody have any info on this small book tote I saw on my IG?  I went to my local Dior and my SA and her manager both told me they are not aware of this model coming out and that it might not be available for the US market.


----------



## coreenmd

Hi Book Tote Peeps!❤️ Thinking of getting a book tote in Small or Mini!
Please help me decide:
1. Small Blue Oblique
2. Small Burgundy Oblique
3. Mini Burgundy Oblique

Will appreciate your thoughts! Thank you ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

pixiedust82 said:


> Hi Book Tote Peeps!❤️ Thinking of getting a book tote in Small or Mini!
> Please help me decide:
> 1. Small Blue Oblique
> 2. Small Burgundy Oblique
> 3. Mini Burgundy Oblique
> 
> Will appreciate your thoughts! Thank you ❤️


Small blue Oblique. It can carry everything you need (the mini is very small) and I like the blue more.


----------



## TraceySH

hello babar said:


> Does anybody have any info on this small book tote I saw on my IG?  I went to my local Dior and my SA and her manager both told me they are not aware of this model coming out and that it might not be available for the US market.


Why don't you just contact the PS that posted this and ask? She is in the USA?


----------



## coreenmd

Than


averagejoe said:


> Small blue Oblique. It can carry everything you need (the mini is very small) and I like the blue more.



Thank you!❤️ Crossing my fingers as I asked a friend to pick one up in EU!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here’s the white floral. Details are amazing. It’s more expensive at $3250.


----------



## hello babar

TraceySH said:


> Why don't you just contact the PS that posted this and ask? She is in the USA?


Thanks for the suggestion . I think she’s a personal shopper and I kinda didn’t want to go that route.  I wanted to try to preorder through my SA.


----------



## girlhasbags

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the white floral. Details are amazing. It’s more expensive at $3250.


OMG!!!!! it its stunning. I came close to getting one that was going to be shipped to me but I was too chicken to get the white. I just thought it was beautiful. Enjoy!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

I don't have it in my hands yet but I got lucky last night and was able to score the Dior Tiger print book tote in dark blue pink and fuschia. I am so excited I can not wait for her to arrive.


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> OMG!!!!! it its stunning. I came close to getting one that was going to be shipped to me but I was too chicken to get the white. I just thought it was beautiful. Enjoy!!!





TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the white floral. Details are amazing. It’s more expensive at $3250.


I am about to start a new book tote thread please post your collection there. I cant wait to see what everyone has.


----------



## Chanellover2015

girlhasbags said:


> I don't have it in my hands yet but I got lucky last night and was able to score the Dior Tiger print book tote in dark blue pink and fuschia. I am so excited I can not wait for her to arrive.


Hope to see your new book tote once it arrives!


----------



## Chanellover2015

TraceySH said:


> Ok here’s the white floral. Details are amazing. It’s more expensive at $3250.



I just saw/tried on this white. Those stark white handles are a big NO for me. I’d have to handle it with white gloves!!! Heck no!


----------



## TraceySH

Chanellover2015 said:


> I just saw/tried on this white. Those stark white handles are a big NO for me. I’d have to handle it with white gloves!!! Heck no!


I totally get it! I would just never use it enough to worry about them getting dirty


----------



## alyssalenore

My Dior Book Tote in Toile de Jouy. Thinking of getting a smaller one in a different pattern.


----------



## Sneal

girlhasbags said:


> I don't have it in my hands yet but I got lucky last night and was able to score the Dior Tiger print book tote in dark blue pink and fuschia. I am so excited I can not wait for her to arrive.


That’s awesome! Did your SA track one down?


----------



## girlhasbags

Chanellover2015 said:


> Hope to see your new book tote once it arrives!


I will post it as soon as it arrives


----------



## girlhasbags

alyssalenore said:


> My Dior Book Tote in Toile de Jouy. Thinking of getting a smaller one in a different pattern.


I love it can you take some close up shots of it


----------



## girlhasbags

Sneal said:


> That’s awesome! Did your SA track one down?





Sneal said:


> That’s awesome! Did your SA track one down?





Sneal said:


> That’s awesome! Did your SA track one down?


She only had the white one and I was terrified. Found this one on a preloved site in new condition


----------



## TheresaK

Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous! 



I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!


Which one do you like more - blue or pink?


----------



## girlhasbags

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?


I like the blue it’s more vibrant. How long do you have to wait for the pre-order shipment


----------



## cali_to_ny

After my Saks SA told me they were not expecting another shipment anytime soon, I stalked the website and this one popped up as available at Bloomies NYC so I went and grabbed it!


----------



## cali_to_ny

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?



I’m partial to blue but both are gorgeous!!


----------



## Skyww2019

Both are gorgeous! I love the print. 

Which country are you in? Are you in US? My SA told me that the medium book totes are only in grey and pink. Thanks. 




TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?


----------



## papuqe_gucci

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?




Oh I love the blue so much I really don't need another book tote but I want it!!!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?


Omg I was looking for the small in blue everywhere? May I ask which country this is in and which boutique? Thanks!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?



I like the blue one better. The pattern is more vibrant.


----------



## perlerare

I like all of them !!! Each and everyone has its beauty. I think its great to have as many as possible.
Those bags are totally aligned with the cruelty-free stream, they are fun, uncomplicated, and very stylish. They go all day, with most of outfits as well as lifestyles.
Great job from the maison DIOR, thx to Maria Grazia !!!!


----------



## TheresaK

girlhasbags said:


> I like the blue it’s more vibrant. How long do you have to wait for the pre-order shipment


I don’t know how long I need to wait yet  the SA was not able to give me an estimate as he said the shipment schedule has been very unpredictable these days due to the corona virus situation. He just said likely between March and April


----------



## TheresaK

Skyww2019 said:


> Both are gorgeous! I love the print.
> 
> Which country are you in? Are you in US? My SA told me that the medium book totes are only in grey and pink. Thanks.


I am in Hong Kong. My SA said this is new but I never saw this color in any SS20 pics/posts so far. None of the pink and grey were available in store here yet on the contrary.


----------



## thecorporette

The pink and grey were available in HK for pre ordering last month


----------



## imlvholic

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?



Where did you find the blue? I’ve been wanting it in small[emoji30]


----------



## girlhasbags

cali_to_ny said:


> After my Saks SA told me they were not expecting another shipment anytime soon, I stalked the website and this one popped up as available at Bloomies NYC so I went and grabbed it!
> View attachment 4677981


I love the scarf


----------



## TheresaK

thecorporette said:


> The pink and grey were available in HK for pre ordering last month


Oh no wonder! Thanks for sharing. 
Just got gd news from my SA - my bag has arrived!! Gonna pick it up the next couple of days!! Sooo hyped!!


----------



## TheresaK

imlvholic said:


> Where did you find the blue? I’ve been wanting it in small[emoji30]


I saw that in Hong Kong. The blue does look lovely, esp with the small size. PM’d you the details


----------



## doni

I just came across these holiday pics... Can’t wait for Summer!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Found this pic of one of my book totes from my trip to Bali last year


----------



## girlhasbags

My book tote arrived!!!! I am in love and surprise it was the small one which is what I wanted.


----------



## TheresaK

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?



My pink small book tote has arrived! My very first Dior bag and I love it!!


----------



## leooh

TheresaK said:


> My pink small book tote has arrived! My very first Dior bag and I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 4680264
> View attachment 4680265
> View attachment 4680263


such a dreamy colour! Congrats!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

TheresaK said:


> My pink small book tote has arrived! My very first Dior bag and I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 4680264
> View attachment 4680265
> View attachment 4680263


Congratulations! She’s a beauty!


----------



## thecorporette

So stunning in real person!


----------



## inmypocket1

Got mine yesterday it soooooooo nice it gray color


----------



## laudr03

inmypocket1 said:


> Got mine yesterday it soooooooo nice it gray color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687883


Love that color!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Not sure where a proper place to post this article is...but has anyone read this NYTimes article yet?  https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/...gshYStJ639wXT-7eJW5nqdKnnHBqsEPqG_ITFsJtWXRUM 

Call me naive, but I would have thought with the astronomical prices we pay for luxury goods we could at least rest easy knowing it wasn't as a result of exploitative labor situations...I was eyeing a Dior book tote but now I'm not sure my conscious can allow me to go through with it


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> Not sure where a proper place to post this article is...but has anyone read this NYTimes article yet?  https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/...gshYStJ639wXT-7eJW5nqdKnnHBqsEPqG_ITFsJtWXRUM
> 
> Call me naive, but I would have thought with the astronomical prices we pay for luxury goods we could at least rest easy knowing it wasn't as a result of exploitative labor situations...I was eyeing a Dior book tote but now I'm not sure my conscious can allow me to go through with it


There are variations of the Book Tote that have no embroideries and are done by machine, except for the construction of the machine panels together (by hand). Those are not related to the embroidery companies mentioned in this article.

I also wouldn't trust just one source of media to make a conclusion about something. Every article is prone to bias, even the most scientific ones. NY Times is definitely not among the scientific ones. There may be a lot of information that has been left out to sell a narrative.

The brands will respond to articles like this, though, because it is bad press even if it may be biased. Their response will put pressure on reducing poor labour practices.


----------



## GGNoodles

TheresaK said:


> My pink small book tote has arrived! My very first Dior bag and I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 4680264
> View attachment 4680265
> View attachment 4680263


I’m looking for exact same colors. May I ask where you were able to score it? Boutique or resale?


----------



## Wiwynh

I finally bought the small one.  Do you all tied twilly on both handles?


----------



## yeeuns

Should I get the toile de jouy tote in small in blue or grey? I can’t decide!


----------



## averagejoe

yeeuns said:


> Should I get the toile de jouy tote in small in blue or grey? I can’t decide!


I like the blue version a bit more.


----------



## yeeuns

averagejoe said:


> I like the blue version a bit more.


I got the blue one! I’m so excited for it to come


----------



## TheresaK

GGNoodles said:


> I’m looking for exact same colors. May I ask where you were able to score it? Boutique or resale?


I got it at a Dior store in Asia. It's SS20 collection so might be a bit too early to see on resale market. Good luck!


----------



## TheresaK

yeeuns said:


> Should I get the toile de jouy tote in small in blue or grey? I can’t decide!





averagejoe said:


> I like the blue version a bit more.





yeeuns said:


> I got the blue one! I’m so excited for it to come



i think the blue one is gorgeous in person. you made a great choice! pls share pics when you get it


----------



## nashpoo

Here's the leather ! Super undetstared


----------



## fa2012

Hi Dior newbie here. I’m obsessing over the small book tote, but I was wondering for those who have had the regular book tote since 2018, how is the bag holding up, any wear and tear? Thank you in advance!


----------



## smileygirl

My new book tote from japan  I love the star in the middle!


----------



## DoggieBags

fa2012 said:


> Hi Dior newbie here. I’m obsessing over the small book tote, but I was wondering for those who have had the regular book tote since 2018, how is the bag holding up, any wear and tear? Thank you in advance!


I’ve been very happy with all of mine so far. No wear and tear on the corners or loose threads. I really load mine up and so far the canvas has held its shape well.


----------



## c0lap1nada

smileygirl said:


> My new book tote from japan  I love the star in the middle!
> 
> View attachment 4707858


Oh my this is so gorgeous! I can't find it on the Canada website, is this one Japan only? Do you have pictures of the back and sides?


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Good day everyone. I found this photo on Instagram, credit to @eddyluxurygoods. I love the ribbon on the handle. Is this something like a twilly? If so, does anyone know the name of it? Thank you for your help.


----------



## labellusting

ItzLolliBe said:


> Good day everyone. I found this photo on Instagram, credit to @eddyluxurygoods. I love the ribbon on the handle. Is this something like a twilly? If so, does anyone know the name of it? Thank you for your help.



Love the toile de jouy print!! These are called “mitzah’s” for Dior, and yes they are similar to the twillys.


----------



## ItzLolliBe

labellusting said:


> Love the toile de jouy print!! These are called “mitzah’s” for Dior, and yes they are similar to the twillys.


Thank you!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Please help, do I want the Book tote of the big BV pouch? I have tried them both on and I am in love with both...


----------



## perlerare

Thenewestgirl said:


> Please help, do I want the Book tote of the big BV pouch? I have tried them both on and I am in love with both...


The Book Tote ( that I own in the 3 available sizes) is the one to pick if you like a comfy day bag taht you won't have to baby .... 
I love using mine for work, both the Orginal, and the Small ones ,  they are roomy, comfy, and quite understated. Love them !


----------



## cali_to_ny

perlerare said:


> The Book Tote ( that I own in the 3 available sizes) is the one to pick if you like a comfy day bag taht you won't have to baby ....
> I love using mine for work, both the Orginal, and the Small ones ,  they are roomy, comfy, and quite understated. Love them !


AGREE!  I use the original size canvas for travel and small size in black leather for work.  Compliments galore!


----------



## EveyB

Hi, did someone get this from the summer collection? It is sooo beautiful, but unfortunately already sold out.


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got my beautiful grey Toile de Jouy small book tote delivered this week, after waiting for 7 weeks! Absolutely love it!


----------



## lishukha

EveyB said:


> View attachment 4722499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did someone get this from the summer collection? It is sooo beautiful, but unfortunately already sold out.



I’d like to know too! It’s amazing how fast it sold out! This bag is just gorgeous.


----------



## chicinthecity777

EveyB said:


> View attachment 4722499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did someone get this from the summer collection? It is sooo beautiful, but unfortunately already sold out.


I saw it on Dior UK site and it was gone like within a second. All stores are closed here so will need to wait until stores re-open to see if it can be hunted down in a store.


----------



## mmgoodies

New to Dior... Is there an extra charge for engraving? How long does it take?


----------



## SY04

Hello..i am new to Dior. I really like the current season book tote in grey, anyone got friendly SA to recommend to me? Btw, i am from sg.


----------



## averagejoe

mmgoodies said:


> New to Dior... Is there an extra charge for engraving? How long does it take?


Sorry by engraving, do you mean a hot-stamp like at LV? Or do you mean embroidery?

I know some boutiques have foil-stamped Lady Dior bags before (the leather circle behind the DIOR charms) and it is complimentary, although I don't think that all boutiques do it.

Dior has an even better personalization service called ABCDior which includes embroidering your name on the Book Tote and woven Lady Dior bags. This service extends even to their WalkN'Dior shoes (the customization will go on a woven fabric strip which will then be attached to the back of the shoe). This service is not free, though, although it is one the best name customizations I have seen from any designer brand. For the Book Tote in Canada, the personalization adds another $300 to the Book Tote.


----------



## mmgoodies

Thank you, I meant to say embroidery 



averagejoe said:


> Sorry by engraving, do you mean a hot-stamp like at LV? Or do you mean embroidery?
> 
> I know some boutiques have foil-stamped Lady Dior bags before (the leather circle behind the DIOR charms) and it is complimentary, although I don't think that all boutiques do it.
> 
> Dior has an even better personalization service called ABCDior which includes embroidering your name on the Book Tote and woven Lady Dior bags. This service extends even to their WalkN'Dior shoes (the customization will go on a woven fabric strip which will then be attached to the back of the shoe). This service is not free, though, although it is one the best name customizations I have seen from any designer brand. For the Book Tote in Canada, the personalization adds another $300 to the Book Tote.


----------



## averagejoe

mmgoodies said:


> Thank you, I meant to say embroidery


You're welcome! 

The process used to take anywhere from 2-6 weeks according to my SA, but with this pandemic, I think it will take a lot longer because it is not done locally at the boutiques.


----------



## smileygirl

chicinthecity777 said:


> I saw it on Dior UK site and it was gone like within a second. All stores are closed here so will need to wait until stores re-open to see if it can be hunted down in a store.






EveyB said:


> View attachment 4722499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did someone get this from the summer collection? It is sooo beautiful, but unfortunately already sold out.





lishukha said:


> I’d like to know too! It’s amazing how fast it sold out! This bag is just gorgeous.


I ordered this and they said it would arrive in July.  I’m not totally sure about it but I can always exchange for something else!


----------



## hotink

smileygirl said:


> I ordered this and they said it would arrive in July.  I’m not totally sure about it but I can always exchange for something else!



Are you in North America? If so, can you kindly give me your SA’s info? I’m very interested in this one, but my SA said it’s not available anymore [emoji30]


----------



## Liberté

Does anyone know if the small book tote in leather will stay around or be released in new colors for autumn? Seems like I can't get the color I would prefer like right now because of corona restrictions...


----------



## Dancing Pandas

What mitzah is every one tyong to their oblique tote in navy, other  than the matching navy one?


----------



## smileygirl

hotink said:


> Are you in North America? If so, can you kindly give me your SA’s info? I’m very interested in this one, but my SA said it’s not available anymore [emoji30]


I’m actually in Asia.  My London SA told me it’s not available in Europe stores and is an online only thing.  Not sure if that will change given covid?


----------



## oohshinythings

Liberté said:


> Does anyone know if the small book tote in leather will stay around or be released in new colors for autumn? Seems like I can't get the color I would prefer like right now because of corona restrictions...


Not sure about status of existing colors, but it's definitely coming in new colours for Fall 2020


----------



## Prada Prince

Making the most out of my book tote in the London sunshine...


----------



## PinkPoppyx

Hi lovelies! Can I ask about your honest  opinions of this tote?


----------



## Jalissa

inmypocket1 said:


> Got mine yesterday it soooooooo nice it gray color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687883



I love the SS20 grey book tote so much!! I'm doubting if I should go for a (big) book tote like this grey embroidered one, or a leather one. I really want to use it as an everyday bag or maybe even as a bag for law school at some times.


----------



## averagejoe

PinkPoppyx said:


> Hi lovelies! Can I ask about your honest  opinions of this tote?


I like it! I think the material is sparkly if I am not mistaken, which makes it extra special.


----------



## MsHermesAU

PinkPoppyx said:


> Hi lovelies! Can I ask about your honest  opinions of this tote?


I love it and own one myself. It is neutral, elegant and classic


----------



## PinkPoppyx

Thank you guys!!! Really appreciate your imput!


----------



## cali_to_ny

PinkPoppyx said:


> Hi lovelies! Can I ask about your honest  opinions of this tote?


I LOVE this one and was so bummed to have missed it online! Super chic and easier to care for than the lighter colorways.


----------



## noegirl

hello babar said:


> Does anybody have any info on this small book tote I saw on my IG?  I went to my local Dior and my SA and her manager both told me they are not aware of this model coming out and that it might not be available for the US market.




This bag is on the fall list which launches in July.


----------



## sibuna

Hi everyone. I have been hestitating in purchasing a book tote for almost 3 months...
I love the design so much, especially the grey coloured one.
My only concern is that I wont be using it a lot. 
I am working in an university so carrying such eye-catching bags could be too loud, and for everyday use, it seems too heavy/big for shopping and hanging out. Sorry if you think I am thinking too much, but this bag costs 4000 AUD in Australia so I am a bit cautious in putting down my money  
Can I ask everyone how you use your book tote? Thanks!


----------



## yahoo33

I found a preloved red plaid book tote..what are everyone's thoughts about that colorway? I noticed they don't sell the red or green plaid versions on their website anymore.


----------



## AngelaK

Hi everyone, first time in Dior! I purchased a TDJ small tote in grey and it’s stunning   However I have noticed several loose threads, some small admittedly but before I commit to keeping the bag, is this a known issue? I baby all of my bags so it won’t be getting chucked about as such but I don’t want the threads to pull or pucker. Any advice from current owners greatly appreciated  x


----------



## Njeph

alyssalenore said:


> My Dior Book Tote in Toile de Jouy. Thinking of getting a smaller one in a different pattern.


----------



## Njeph

Hi! Does that size feel big when you carry it?


----------



## smileygirl

A few of you asked about this one which just got launched where I am yesterday.  I preordered it so got it yesterday . I took it out for a spin with matching T-shirt and tulle skirt today!  No more totes for me!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

smileygirl said:


> A few of you asked about this one which just got launched where I am yesterday.  I preordered it so got it yesterday . I took it out for a spin with matching T-shirt and tulle skirt today!  No more totes for me!
> 
> View attachment 4754902
> View attachment 4754903


This is so beautiful!!


----------



## TheresaK

smileygirl said:


> A few of you asked about this one which just got launched where I am yesterday.  I preordered it so got it yesterday . I took it out for a spin with matching T-shirt and tulle skirt today!  No more totes for me!
> 
> View attachment 4754902
> View attachment 4754903


Omg this is soooooo pretty!! Love it!!


----------



## TheresaK

sibuna said:


> Hi everyone. I have been hestitating in purchasing a book tote for almost 3 months...
> I love the design so much, especially the grey coloured one.
> My only concern is that I wont be using it a lot.
> I am working in an university so carrying such eye-catching bags could be too loud, and for everyday use, it seems too heavy/big for shopping and hanging out. Sorry if you think I am thinking too much, but this bag costs 4000 AUD in Australia so I am a bit cautious in putting down my money
> Can I ask everyone how you use your book tote? Thanks!


I own a small TDJ book tote. I mainly use my book tote during weekends and sometimes running errands. I can imagine it being a work bag as well given its room for storage (but I have been working from home since I bought the bag so haven’t got the chance to actually try yet). Having said that it would really depend on how much do you carry for work. If you have to carry a laptop plus documents then I would not recommend using the book tote as it would be too heavy, and it would make the bottom of your bag slouch a lot quicker. If you are just carrying the essentials plus some documents then it should work perfectly. Hope you can find the perfect bag!


----------



## TheresaK

AngelaK said:


> Hi everyone, first time in Dior! I purchased a TDJ small tote in grey and it’s stunning   However I have noticed several loose threads, some small admittedly but before I commit to keeping the bag, is this a known issue? I baby all of my bags so it won’t be getting chucked about as such but I don’t want the threads to pull or pucker. Any advice from current owners greatly appreciated  x


I own a TDJ book tote too but didn’t notice any loose threads. Maybe take it back to the store and see if they can do something about it?


----------



## stella0107

smileygirl said:


> My new book tote from japan  I love the star in the middle!
> 
> View attachment 4707858


Do you know if they will have it in USA? Love this pattern but don't see on the website...


----------



## smileygirl

stella0107 said:


> Do you know if they will have it in USA? Love this pattern but don't see on the website...


This was launched in japan a few months ago and now it is in HK I think.  It isn’t in London I know (I tried to get it there as well).  It might be trickling out!


----------



## oohshinythings

yahoo33 said:


> I found a preloved red plaid book tote..what are everyone's thoughts about that colorway? I noticed they don't sell the red or green plaid versions on their website anymore.


I love mine but it definitely reads "fall/winter". I'm originally from a cold place, so the plaid in both colourways appeals to me but depends on your personal preference.


----------



## oohshinythings

stella0107 said:


> Do you know if they will have it in USA? Love this pattern but don't see on the website...


Should be coming to the US but from what I've seen in the lookbook the shade of blue is slightly lighter/brighter be than this pic


----------



## yahoo33

oohshinythings said:


> I love mine but it definitely reads "fall/winter". I'm originally from a cold place, so the plaid in both colourways appeals to me but depends on your personal preference.



That's what I worried about. I love the plaid but if I spending that much money for a bag, I want to use it from Jan-Dec lol


----------



## oohshinythings

yahoo33 said:


> That's what I worried about. I love the plaid but if I spending that much money for a bag, I want to use it from Jan-Dec lol


Maybe the camo (it has a really cool 3D texture) or the classic oblique may me more appropriate for year round use?


----------



## yahoo33

oohshinythings said:


> Maybe the camo (it has a really cool 3D texture) or the classic oblique may me more appropriate for year round use?



I love the camo or the houndstooth


----------



## ginatanzz

Liberté said:


> Does anyone know if the small book tote in leather will stay around or be released in new colors for autumn? Seems like I can't get the color I would prefer like right now because of corona restrictions...


Hello, my SA sent me some pictures for the fall collection and it seems like there will be new colors for autumn. I think there would be red and blue (seems like red and blue are the color theme for fall collection this year)


----------



## ginatanzz

hotink said:


> Are you in North America? If so, can you kindly give me your SA’s info? I’m very interested in this one, but my SA said it’s not available anymore [emoji30]


I believe this bag would be arriving in July to Dior stores in the US. My SA was taking preorders for it in mid-May. I can check with my SA if you’re interested.


----------



## WanderlustSally

Anybody have sent your book tote to clean?


----------



## acb23

Looking to buy my first Dior bag - does the embroidery of this “A” look off to anyone else? Is it just me? (Am I being too nitpicky?)


----------



## ginatanzz

WanderlustSally said:


> Anybody have sent your book tote to clean?


I asked my SA about maintaining book totes and he told me they can’t really clean book totes too... that’s one of the reasons I’m a little hesitant to get a book tote.


----------



## smileygirl

oohshinythings said:


> Should be coming to the US but from what I've seen in the lookbook the shade of blue is slightly lighter/brighter be than this pic


Oh this is weird, the version I’m seeing online is different to the version I got!  I wonder if it’s filtering.  Mine pic is zero filter.  Or it could be that they thought It was too close to the TDJ book tote colour and released the new ones in a lighter colour?  (That’s why I sold my blue TDJ - too similar to the japan one that I got)!


----------



## oohshinythings

smileygirl said:


> Oh this is weird, the version I’m seeing online is different to the version I got!  I wonder if it’s filtering.  Mine pic is zero filter.  Or it could be that they thought It was too close to the TDJ book tote colour and released the new ones in a lighter colour?  (That’s why I sold my blue TDJ - too similar to the japan one that I got)!


No it's a totally different colourway. The star is a more noticeably different colour from the rest of the bag. I couldn't find the pic the other day but here it is.


----------



## smileygirl

oohshinythings said:


> No it's a totally different colourway. The star is a more noticeably different colour from the rest of the bag. I couldn't find the pic the other day but here it is.
> View attachment 4757902


Ah then they must have released a different version for the small size this time round!  

But the larger size from this round is the same colour as my small size!


----------



## Josh80214

Hi, new to Dior here. I saw on an article where they were offering personalized services to add your name on to the tote bag for the launch in 2018 is different locations at different times. Do they still offer this in stores?
I scrolled up in the thread and saw ABCDior but I had never seen this in my local boutique


----------



## ginatanzz

Josh80214 said:


> Hi, new to Dior here. I saw on an article where they were offering personalized services to add your name on to the tote bag for the launch in 2018 is different locations at different times. Do they still offer this in stores?
> I scrolled up in the thread and saw ABCDior but I had never seen this in my local boutique


Are you in the US? They do offer personalization services but my SA told me that personalization services are on hold right now and the warehouse will reopen “within the next few months”


----------



## Josh80214

yes I’m in the US


----------



## ginatanzz

Josh80214 said:


> yes I’m in the US


I think you can purchase a book tote first and bring it back for personalization services later. Not sure when the personalization services will be back as yet.


----------



## averagejoe

acb23 said:


> Looking to buy my first Dior bag - does the embroidery of this “A” look off to anyone else? Is it just me? (Am I being too nitpicky?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757747
> View attachment 4757748


Please have this bag authenticated on our Authenticate This Dior thread if you are not purchasing this directly from the boutique. All authentication questions go there.


----------



## acb23

averagejoe said:


> Please have this bag authenticated on our Authenticate This Dior thread if you are not purchasing this directly from the boutique. All authentication questions go there.


Should clarify, this photo was sent to me by the store so is authentic. I live in the next town over from my nearest Dior boutique so SA was sending me photos before I make the trip. I was more wondering if the quality was acceptable?


----------



## averagejoe

acb23 said:


> Should clarify, this photo was sent to me by the store so is authentic. I live in the next town over from my nearest Dior boutique so SA was sending me photos before I make the trip. I was more wondering if the quality was acceptable?


Yes, it is. The letters have small variations and there is nothing wrong with the letter A in your photos.


----------



## oohshinythings

smileygirl said:


> Ah then they must have released a different version for the small size this time round!
> 
> But the larger size from this round is the same colour as my small size!


Actually this is the larger size. I had wanted this style/colour in the smaller size but it's only in the large for the US. It's pretty common for different countries to have different sizes and/or colourway combinations. Enjoy your special purchase in good health!


----------



## smileygirl

oohshinythings said:


> Actually this is the larger size. I had wanted this style/colour in the smaller size but it's only in the large for the US. It's pretty common for different countries to have different sizes and/or colourway combinations. Enjoy your special purchase in good health!


Oh yeah - in rest of Asia they only currently have the larger size but it’s in the same colour as my one.  Intrigued!


----------



## fashio_arch

Hello, book tote lovers! I am curious to ask - do you think book totes will stay in Dior's permanent collection (or at least for a 5-year term)? I wonder if they will drop in price significantly after the "trend" is gone, or if more rare and intricate LE designs like Toile de Jouy or Rosa Mutabilis would still hold their value at around retail price?

P.S.: I own an oblique book tote and love it dearly, and thinking to add one of those special designs to my collection in the future, so that's why I'm asking


----------



## perlerare

fashio_arch said:


> Hello, book tote lovers! I am curious to ask - do you think book totes will stay in Dior's permanent collection (or at least for a 5-year term)? I wonder if they will drop in price significantly after the "trend" is gone, or if more rare and intricate LE designs like Toile de Jouy or Rosa Mutabilis would still hold their value at around retail price?
> 
> P.S.: I own an oblique book tote and love it dearly, and thinking to add one of those special designs to my collection in the future, so that's why I'm asking


I think it will stay, because it fills a gap in their bag collections. I too own an Oblique, both in the original size and in the Small size and I love it. I love using it in both sizes.


----------



## styleformiles

Prada Prince said:


> Making the most out of my book tote in the London sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4737989
> View attachment 4737990


why is it that anytime i start lusting after a bag to add to my collection, i find you posting a pic of yourself with it!?!?


----------



## styleformiles

TheresaK said:


> Saw this small book tote in blue toile de jouy (animal print) in store yesterday. Thought it looked gorgeous!
> View attachment 4677772
> 
> 
> I ended up pre-ordering the pink one instead, though I have only seen pictures of the bag. Can’t wait for the next shipment to arrive and take my pink book tote home!
> View attachment 4677776
> 
> Which one do you like more - blue or pink?


i see i am very late to the game here, but i have been lusting after these on vestaire collective. which one did you go with?? i love both so much!


----------



## styleformiles

Chezza25 said:


> View attachment 4567271
> View attachment 4567273
> 
> Just wanted to share my new limited edition Book Tote! Had to go to St. Tropez to find it as it’s not available in Asia. So happy for my new purchase! ☺


ugh what i wouldn't give to be tracking down a book tote in St. Tropez right now. a very belated congrats on this find!


----------



## Prada Prince

styleformiles said:


> why is it that anytime i start lusting after a bag to add to my collection, i find you posting a pic of yourself with it!?!?



Whoops! Sorry... Hehe.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Does anyone know how many letters/characters are allowed to be put on the tote if you're having it personalise?
Is the number different for the small tote?


----------



## averagejoe

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Does anyone know how many letters/characters are allowed to be put on the tote if you're having it personalise?
> Is the number different for the small tote?


I heard up to 13 but maybe I'm wrong. Hopefully someone else can verify.


----------



## oohshinythings

averagejoe said:


> I heard up to 13 but maybe I'm wrong. Hopefully someone else can verify.


13 on the large 
7 on the small


----------



## gaplife

Is anyone else agonizing over whether to personalize their book tote? I would love my name on it but I also really appreciate how I can turn the bag around if I want to be discreet and not have a logo/name show at the moment...


----------



## luckylove

gaplife said:


> Is anyone else agonizing over whether to personalize their book tote? I would love my name on it but I also really appreciate how I can turn the bag around if I want to be discreet and not have a logo/name show at the moment...



I decided not to personalize it. For me, it will have more longevity in my wardrobe that way.


----------



## giligy

What do people think of the new Catherine tote? It seems more practical than the classic book tote because it has compartments, but I don't know if I like the look of it. Especially given it's only available in one design for now.


----------



## gaplife

giligy said:


> What do people think of the new Catherine tote? It seems more practical than the classic book tote because it has compartments, but I don't know if I like the look of it. Especially given it's only available in one design for now.
> 
> View attachment 4780062



Not a fan I say get a bag organizer for your book tote instead


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

gaplife said:


> Is anyone else agonizing over whether to personalize their book tote? I would love my name on it but I also really appreciate how I can turn the bag around if I want to be discreet and not have a logo/name show at the moment...



I agonised for ages. Especially when I couldn't get the name I wanted on the small tote because it was 10 letters and the max is 9. Then I rationalised it by saying that life is too short, I never sell my bags and if I want to Ben discreet then I can use another bag. So I ordered a personalised bag, and if its not instant love, I will grow to love it.


----------



## tutu2008

giligy said:


> What do people think of the new Catherine tote? It seems more practical than the classic book tote because it has compartments, but I don't know if I like the look of it. Especially given it's only available in one design for now.
> 
> View attachment 4780062


When I first saw it my first thought was it looks like a baby/diaper bag. My kids are preteens now but if this bag was available when they were babies I would’ve bought it without a second thought!


----------



## smileygirl

gaplife said:


> Not a fan I say get a bag organizer for your book tote instead





giligy said:


> What do people think of the new Catherine tote? It seems more practical than the classic book tote because it has compartments, but I don't know if I like the look of it. Especially given it's only available in one design for now.
> 
> View attachment 4780062


Agree - rather get a bag organiser (samorga is great)!


----------



## LavenderIce

giligy said:


> What do people think of the new Catherine tote? It seems more practical than the classic book tote because it has compartments, but I don't know if I like the look of it. Especially given it's only available in one design for now.
> 
> View attachment 4780062



I thought garden and diaper bag too.  TBH, I love all the compartments, just not on the tote.


----------



## papuqe_gucci

gaplife said:


> Is anyone else agonizing over whether to personalize their book tote? I would love my name on it but I also really appreciate how I can turn the bag around if I want to be discreet and not have a logo/name show at the moment...



I have a very unique name and I never found my name in those touristy Keychain thingies so I jumped at the opportunity of personalizing mine in a heartbeat. I almost always wear it on my names side. Most people think that's the brand


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does anyone have the all leather book tote? would love to hear some thoughts on that one.


----------



## electricolor

I knew I wanted this book tote the moment I saw it. The fall 2020 collection came out a few days ago in Canada, and I’d like to think I lucked out by walking into a store for it. It’s so beautiful, I can’t stop fawning over it.


----------



## Njeph

NYERINLONDON said:


> Does anyone have the all leather book tote? would love to hear some thoughts on that one.


I have a black one.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Njeph said:


> I have a black one.


is it heavy? easy to use? Would you buy again? I love the fabric, but the fabric handles are a huge NO for me with a toddler lol


----------



## cherrycola

oohshinythings said:


> 13 on the large
> 7 on the small



My name is 8 letters and they put it on the small


----------



## foreverandtoday

electricolor said:


> I knew I wanted this book tote the moment I saw it. The fall 2020 collection came out a few days ago in Canada, and I’d like to think I lucked out by walking into a store for it. It’s so beautiful, I can’t stop fawning over it.
> 
> View attachment 4786068



This was my first choice too! But ended up getting the Rosa Mutabilis print because it came in the small size at the branch I frequent. I hope you purchased this already. Beautiful


----------



## gummsum

This book tote is stunning, just received mine. I am concerned with the general maintenance and color transfer since it is a lighter color. But love it


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Just received my small gray oblique book tote. I had it personalised on the other side. While I like the bag, I do think its overpriced for what it is. Also my biggest bug bear is that already it has snagged stitches, one of which was very noticeable near my name. I had to get a needle to try and push the snagged stitch inside. Not something I expected to have to do on a brand new very expensive bag.


----------



## foreverandtoday

Been waiting for this! Finally got mine too


----------



## averagejoe

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Just received my small gray oblique book tote. I had it personalised on the other side. While I like the bag, I do think its overpriced for what it is. Also my biggest bug bear is that already it has snagged stitches, one of which was very noticeable near my name. I had to get a needle to try and push the snagged stitch inside. Not something I expected to have to do on a brand new very expensive bag.
> 
> View attachment 4788956


I hope the snag isn't bad. Do you have a photo of it?

I find all luxury items way overpriced for what they are. Coated canvas bags are essentially made of plastic but they charge thousands for them.


----------



## LadyDark S

i woke up from my quarentine to find out that i missed out on this beauty
does any of u ladies know of someone selling it...a trusted seller?


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

averagejoe said:


> I hope the snag isn't bad. Do you have a photo of it?
> 
> I find all luxury items way overpriced for what they are. Coated canvas bags are essentially made of plastic but they charge thousands for them.



The snag is on the personalised side and I already managed to push it inside, so no picture.

I ordered the bag over the phone with an SA so didn't really get a chance to feel/hold the bag beforehand. If I had then I would have been much more aware how overpriced the bag was. Plus its extra for personalisation, which having got the bag think should be done for free/complimentary.


----------



## averagejoe

sweetlikechocolate said:


> The snag is on the personalised side and I already managed to push it inside, so no picture.
> 
> I ordered the bag over the phone with an SA so didn't really get a chance to feel/hold the bag beforehand. If I had then I would have been much more aware how overpriced the bag was. Plus its extra for personalisation, which having got the bag think should be done for free/complimentary.


The personalization it involves sending the large bag to one of the places that can do personalizations, and then sending it back to the store. The personalization is also very elaborate, and is one of the best I've seen from all the brands. These all add to the cost of the personalization.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

giligy said:


> What do people think of the new Catherine tote? It seems more practical than the classic book tote because it has compartments, but I don't know if I like the look of it. Especially given it's only available in one design for now.
> 
> View attachment 4780062


I actually love this tote. I think it would be way better than the book tote for every day / travel. I'm very intrigued by the compartments, thought I would be concerned about how to keep the bottom from sagging too much. I am an academic, so I actually need to carry heavy things daily, like books, and a lap top, and an ipad.


----------



## TheresaK

styleformiles said:


> i see i am very late to the game here, but i have been lusting after these on vestaire collective. which one did you go with?? i love both so much!


Sorry for the late reply. Hvnt visited here for a while. I got the pink one and have been loving it!!! It fits my wardrobe better as I mainly hv light coloured clothes. Having said that I think the blue is stunning too!! Hope you could get what you love!!!


----------



## tareese

foreverandtoday said:


> Been waiting for this! Finally got mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789118


Love it! Are you in the US? I’m waiting for mine too!


----------



## mssmelanie

electricolor said:


> I knew I wanted this book tote the moment I saw it. The fall 2020 collection came out a few days ago in Canada, and I’d like to think I lucked out by walking into a store for it. It’s so beautiful, I can’t stop fawning over it.
> 
> View attachment 4786068


This is gorgeous!


----------



## cali_to_ny

NYERINLONDON said:


> is it heavy? easy to use? Would you buy again? I love the fabric, but the fabric handles are a huge NO for me with a toddler lol


I have the small black leather also and LOVE it - its much lighter than I expected and a great size for all essentials plus room to throw in a scarf or sweater (or a kid’s hoodie, etc. . I use mine mostly for work because it fits standard file folders also. I also have the large size cream/black toile de jouy tote that I use for traveling with mitzah scarves on the handles.


----------



## elleteo

Been lemming for the large TDJ for the longest time but it never came back in stock. The small one didn’t fit my frame so imagine my surprise when I walked into Dior to see this beauty looking at me and she’s available . Took the plunge to purchase it, my most expensive piece of fabric ever but she’s such a stunner !


----------



## BB8

elleteo said:


> Been lemming for the large TDJ for the longest time but it never came back in stock. The small one didn’t fit my frame so imagine my surprise when I walked into Dior to see this beauty looking at me and she’s available . Took the plunge to purchase it, my most expensive piece of fabric ever but she’s such a stunner !


Congratulations! I love how excited you look taking the photo in the reflection .


----------



## giligy

elleteo said:


> Been lemming for the large TDJ for the longest time but it never came back in stock. The small one didn’t fit my frame so imagine my surprise when I walked into Dior to see this beauty looking at me and she’s available . Took the plunge to purchase it, my most expensive piece of fabric ever but she’s such a stunner !


It's beautiful! What is this design called?


----------



## elleteo

giligy said:


> It's beautiful! What is this design called?


It’s the Palm tree Toile du jouy !


----------



## slayer

I'm an LV obsessive so I know nothing about Dior - I would love a book tote but wondering can you tell me  how they hold up to use please?  Is it just an uncoated fabric, I'm worried it would look grubby very quickly even with careful use?


----------



## jenny_c8371

slayer said:


> I'm an LV obsessive so I know nothing about Dior - I would love a book tote but wondering can you tell me  how they hold up to use please?  Is it just an uncoated fabric, I'm worried it would look grubby very quickly even with careful use?


Most of the book totes are like an embroidered fabric, I was using my small blue oblique for 3-4 days a week for half a year and unfortunately I noticed it was pilling on the bag especially the *handles *(can be fixed with mitzahs), some of the threads had also started popping out so I knew I had to sell it before it got any worse. Not to mention that the thing gets _super_ heavy once you start loading it up. I do not recommend it if you travel by public transit a lot like me coz it will kill your arms  

That said, I still love the look of this bag so so much especially with the new season prints super sad that it doesn't really fit my lifestyle. I am eyeing the leather ones though as I've heard people say they are much lighter and doesn't wear like the embroidered ones.


----------



## pikake28

Hello Dior Book Tote aficionado!

I apologize in advance if I am hijacking someone's post by posting my question... i don't post questions often and can't seem to find where I would do so and have it be in the correct forum...DIOR in this instance.

I just purchase the Dior "Around the World" book tote and personalized it. I am now thinking of the small leather book tote....if I do go forward with this crazy idea lol, I can't seem to decide on the black oblique small or a burgundy color NON oblique book tote. I like things subtle and although the oblique is subtle and striking on the large tote...I am not sure if it's to much on the small one. Where as the simplicity of just having the "Christian Dior" name on a rich color might be striking on a different perspective. Such a hard decision....especially when I can't see the bag side by side.

A little background on my "love of bags", I am a Bottega Veneta aficionado, I do have some prada, Gucci, Tom Ford, Valentino, Loewe bags as well to name a few. As for Dior, the Around the World book tote would be my 1st and this leather tote would be my 2nd. I like the size of the small tote which I feel has the versatility of many uses...more so then the Around the World tote.

Any thoughts from you would be welcoming and much appreciated! Many thanks in advance and look forward to your reply...


----------



## giligy

pikake28 said:


> Hello Dior Book Tote aficionado!
> 
> I apologize in advance if I am hijacking someone's post by posting my question... i don't post questions often and can't seem to find where I would do so and have it be in the correct forum...DIOR in this instance.
> 
> I just purchase the Dior "Around the World" book tote and personalized it. I am now thinking of the small leather book tote....if I do go forward with this crazy idea lol, I can't seem to decide on the black oblique small or a burgundy color NON oblique book tote. I like things subtle and although the oblique is subtle and striking on the large tote...I am not sure if it's to much on the small one. Where as the simplicity of just having the "Christian Dior" name on a rich color might be striking on a different perspective. Such a hard decision....especially when I can't see the bag side by side.
> 
> A little background on my "love of bags", I am a Bottega Veneta aficionado, I do have some prada, Gucci, Tom Ford, Valentino, Loewe bags as well to name a few. As for Dior, the Around the World book tote would be my 1st and this leather tote would be my 2nd. I like the size of the small tote which I feel has the versatility of many uses...more so then the Around the World tote.
> 
> Any thoughts from you would be welcoming and much appreciated! Many thanks in advance and look forward to your reply...




Having seen some of them in person, the most subtle ones are going to be the ones with the least contrast: for example, pink toile de jouy, grey toile de jouy, any of the cannage, any of the camouflage, the all leather ones. The branding the patterning is most subtle on those. I am actually the opposite as you; I wanted it to be more striking so I am leaning towards one of the higher-contrast combinations!


----------



## pikake28

giligy said:


> Having seen some of them in person, the most subtle ones are going to be the ones with the least contrast: for example, pink toile de jouy, grey toile de jouy, any of the cannage, any of the camouflage, the all leather ones. The branding the patterning is most subtle on those. I am actually the opposite as you; I wanted it to be more striking so I am leaning towards one of the higher-contrast combinations!


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me! I completely understand your thoughts....that is why I am some what torn and on the fence of which way to go. Different story if the cost wasn't a factor lol


----------



## giligy

pikake28 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me! I completely understand your thoughts....that is why I am some what torn and on the fence of which way to go. Different story if the cost wasn't a factor lol


 Yes - especially since many designs are no longer available at the boutiques, so you have to buy them at above retail on the resell market. Ugh.


----------



## giligy

New book tote designs in Cruise 2021 collection! More embroidered designs, more Catherine tote options, and seemingly perforated leather? @pikake28 the Cruise 2021 leather ones look p subtle too if you wanna wait for those.


----------



## fashio_arch

giligy said:


> New book tote designs in Cruise 2021 collection! More embroidered designs, more Catherine tote options, and seemingly perforated leather? @pikake28 the Cruise 2021 leather ones look p subtle too if you wanna wait for those.




Perforated Leather book totes and Lady Diors are stunning! "Standard" leather BT were too plain for me but this one is . But I'm afraid their price will be just mind blowing

Catherine tote also looks much better in floral than oblique. I wish they'd release it in Rosa Mutabilis print as was shown during last runway


----------



## pikake28

Wow....the perforated looks beautiful! I am sure it will be a pretty penny! Thanks for the heads up Giligy, you're right...I am not in a desperate need for one now....so will probably wait it out. Hope we see it out before the end of the year!


----------



## giligy

I made a trip to the Dior Soho boutique this weekend and compared a few of the book tote models:

small book tote burgundy oblique
Catherine tote in blue oblique
Catherine tote in blue toile de jouy
regular (largest) book tote in palm tree toile de jouy
regular (largest) book tote in blue oblique
Attaching some mod shots - I have more mod shots and pics of the bags alone if anyone wants them!










A few things I learned:

Many of the styles (almost all the toile de jouys, Around the World, etc) have a LOT of white and it is a very bright white.
The oblique, however, does not have any white. The base color is more of a darker brown/beige. The SA said that it absolutely hides stains and dirt better and will wear better than the others.
They’re all heavy, but the Catherine is the heaviest. However, if you’re planning to buy a bag organizer for the others to account for lack of pockets, it might even out.
The all-leather will always be the heaviest and the jacquard embroidered styles the lightest, assuming same size.
The Catherine tote is not just the large with outer pockets. It is an entirely different construction (if you look from the top it is an oval rather than a rectangle) and a different size. It’s larger than the small and smaller than the regular.
Denim oblique is extremely heavy.
Cruise 2021 bags will be available in stores 6 months from now @pikake28 @fashio_arch

Prior to my visit, I thought my favorites were the pink and grey small toile de jouy book totes. I thought those colors were so pretty and and small was big enough to fit all my stuff. However, I found the small to be an awkward size when worn, especially since I am planning to wear it on the shoulder most the time. And the low-contrast just doesn't do the beautiful stitchwork justice. So now I’m leaning towards the blue oblique Catherine tote or large, or maybe waiting for the Cruise 2021 ones because the darker florals are kind of enticing too. Adding another Cruise 2021 I didn't attach last time!


----------



## pkwc2

giligy said:


> I made a trip to the Dior Soho boutique this weekend and compared a few of the book tote models:
> 
> small book tote burgundy oblique
> Catherine tote in blue oblique
> Catherine tote in blue toile de jouy
> regular (largest) book tote in palm tree toile de jouy
> regular (largest) book tote in blue oblique
> Attaching some mod shots - I have more mod shots and pics of the bags alone if anyone wants them!
> 
> View attachment 4800963
> 
> View attachment 4800964
> 
> View attachment 4800965
> 
> View attachment 4800966
> 
> 
> A few things I learned:
> 
> Many of the styles (almost all the toile de jouys, Around the World, etc) have a LOT of white and it is a very bright white.
> The oblique, however, does not have any white. The base color is more of a darker brown/beige. The SA said that it absolutely hides stains and dirt better and will wear better than the others.
> They’re all heavy, but the Catherine is the heaviest. However, if you’re planning to buy a bag organizer for the others to account for lack of pockets, it might even out.
> The all-leather will always be the heaviest and the jacquard embroidered styles the lightest, assuming same size.
> The Catherine tote is not just the large with outer pockets. It is an entirely different construction (if you look from the top it is an oval rather than a rectangle) and a different size. It’s larger than the small and smaller than the regular.
> Denim oblique is extremely heavy.
> Cruise 2021 bags will be available in stores 6 months from now @pikake28 @fashio_arch
> 
> Prior to my visit, I thought my favorites were the pink and grey small toile de jouy book totes. I thought those colors were so pretty and and small was big enough to fit all my stuff. However, I found the small to be an awkward size when worn, especially since I am planning to wear it on the shoulder most the time. And the low-contrast just doesn't do the beautiful stitchwork justice. So now I’m leaning towards the blue oblique Catherine tote or large, or maybe waiting for the Cruise 2021 ones because the darker florals are kind of enticing too. Adding another Cruise 2021 I didn't attach last time!
> View attachment 4800967


Thanks for the detailed post. I'm trying to decide between blue oblique and palm tree TDJ book totes. Would love to see more mod shots!


----------



## giligy

pkwc2 said:


> Thanks for the detailed post. I'm trying to decide between blue oblique and palm tree TDJ book totes. Would love to see more mod shots!


Here you go!


----------



## pkwc2

giligy said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4800991
> View attachment 4800992
> View attachment 4800993
> View attachment 4800994
> View attachment 4800995
> View attachment 4800996


Thank you!


----------



## oranGetRee

giligy said:


> I made a trip to the Dior Soho boutique this weekend and compared a few of the book tote models:
> 
> small book tote burgundy oblique
> Catherine tote in blue oblique
> Catherine tote in blue toile de jouy
> regular (largest) book tote in palm tree toile de jouy
> regular (largest) book tote in blue oblique
> Attaching some mod shots - I have more mod shots and pics of the bags alone if anyone wants them!
> 
> View attachment 4800963
> 
> View attachment 4800964
> 
> View attachment 4800965
> 
> View attachment 4800966
> 
> 
> A few things I learned:
> 
> Many of the styles (almost all the toile de jouys, Around the World, etc) have a LOT of white and it is a very bright white.
> The oblique, however, does not have any white. The base color is more of a darker brown/beige. The SA said that it absolutely hides stains and dirt better and will wear better than the others.
> They’re all heavy, but the Catherine is the heaviest. However, if you’re planning to buy a bag organizer for the others to account for lack of pockets, it might even out.
> The all-leather will always be the heaviest and the jacquard embroidered styles the lightest, assuming same size.
> The Catherine tote is not just the large with outer pockets. It is an entirely different construction (if you look from the top it is an oval rather than a rectangle) and a different size. It’s larger than the small and smaller than the regular.
> Denim oblique is extremely heavy.
> Cruise 2021 bags will be available in stores 6 months from now @pikake28 @fashio_arch
> 
> Prior to my visit, I thought my favorites were the pink and grey small toile de jouy book totes. I thought those colors were so pretty and and small was big enough to fit all my stuff. However, I found the small to be an awkward size when worn, especially since I am planning to wear it on the shoulder most the time. And the low-contrast just doesn't do the beautiful stitchwork justice. So now I’m leaning towards the blue oblique Catherine tote or large, or maybe waiting for the Cruise 2021 ones because the darker florals are kind of enticing too. Adding another Cruise 2021 I didn't attach last time!
> View attachment 4800967



Thanks so much for the detailed sharing! Have never crossed my mind about Catherine. Now you got me interested!


----------



## pikake28

Many thanks for sharing all the pics and details...very helpful and thoughtful of you! The San Francisco and Costa Mesa boutique  no longer has the TDJ bags. Lucky of you to be able to still view one in person. The pic of the colorful Catherine bag from the upcoming Cruise 2021 looks nice.

I am going to wait for the Cruise 2021 laser cut black leather tote....looks nice and unique then the past few season design. However, depending on how heavy the small size is...I might change my mind. I did get a chance to feel the small leather book tote and I am fine with it.....similar to my Bottega Veneta Cabat tote. I am looking at the small one this time as I just purchased the large Around the World book tote. Yes, you are correct Giligy....the "Around the World" tote does have off white / white color through out the tote....however, it does have sort of a busy pattern to it. So hoping I can keep it clean and be able to spot clean when needed....I traveled quiet a bit in previous years...wish i had the tote then as it would have been perfect. I've thought about the TDJ...but when I saw the Around the World....it has the amazing animals on the tote too. In fact what caught my eye and my decision for the tote is that for me...I felt it had many of the design totes I've admired all in one. I originally had purchased the light grey oblique book tote and decided to exchange it for the Around the World.....hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## slayer

jenny_c8371 said:


> Most of the book totes are like an embroidered fabric, I was using my small blue oblique for 3-4 days a week for half a year and unfortunately I noticed it was pilling on the bag especially the *handles *(can be fixed with mitzahs), some of the threads had also started popping out so I knew I had to sell it before it got any worse. Not to mention that the thing gets _super_ heavy once you start loading it up. I do not recommend it if you travel by public transit a lot like me coz it will kill your arms
> 
> That said, I still love the look of this bag so so much especially with the new season prints super sad that it doesn't really fit my lifestyle. I am eyeing the leather ones though as I've heard people say they are much lighter and doesn't wear like the embroidered ones.



Thank you very much for the feedback - I was afraid this would be the case. I don't have public transport where I live but I walk to and from work a lot, while beautiful this might not be the  most practical choice of bag for me.


----------



## cali_to_ny

So hard to capture the beauty of this vertical tote - there are metallic threads woven throughout!


----------



## Njeph

cali_to_ny said:


> So hard to capture the beauty of this vertical tote - there are metallic threads woven throughout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802703
> View attachment 4802704


Can you please take a picture of yourself with the tote? I like it but only have the horizontal ones and don’t have a sense of what this looks like carried. Thanks.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Njeph said:


> Can you please take a picture of yourself with the tote? I like it but only have the horizontal ones and don’t have a sense of what this looks like carried. Thanks.


Sure - here you go (please forgive the Zoom work outfit! ). This size tote is pretty petite but holds essentials for quick errands. I’m almost 5’8” for reference.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Will the Book tote in blue oblique get restocked when sold out? (I was considering buying it this fall but it's sold out on the European website)


----------



## Thenewestgirl

cali_to_ny said:


> Sure - here you go (please forgive the Zoom work outfit! ). This size tote is pretty petite but holds essentials for quick errands. I’m almost 5’8” for reference.
> View attachment 4803369



It looks really chic on you!


----------



## averagejoe

Thenewestgirl said:


> Will the Book tote in blue oblique get restocked when sold out? (I was considering buying it this fall but it's sold out on the European website)


Yes, it will. The Book Tote regularly gets restocked. The Bloor St. boutique sold out of the Oblique one on the last day before the price increase, but has restocked again since. I can't imagine them not restocking this popular style on their website.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it will. The Book Tote regularly gets restocked. The Bloor St. boutique sold out of the Oblique one on the last day before the price increase, but has restocked again since. I can't imagine them not restocking this popular style on their website.



Thank you, I hope that you are right!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Thenewestgirl said:


> It looks really chic on you!


aw thank you!


----------



## JoeDelRey

I believe that’s laser cut leather 





giligy said:


> New book tote designs in Cruise 2021 collection! More embroidered designs, more Catherine tote options, and seemingly perforated leather? @pikake28 the Cruise 2021 leather ones look p subtle too if you wanna wait for those.


----------



## Chanellover2015

cali_to_ny said:


> Sure - here you go (please forgive the Zoom work outfit! ). This size tote is pretty petite but holds essentials for quick errands. I’m almost 5’8” for reference.
> View attachment 4803369
> 
> [/QUOTE


looks so cute on you!!! Congrats. Love it


----------



## schaef179

My brand new Dior small book tote ❤️


----------



## chubbyshopper

schaef179 said:


> My brand new Dior small book tote ❤
> 
> View attachment 4804508


 Congrats dear, she's a beauty. Have you had a chance to take her out? I'm tempted to take the plunge but cannot decide if i want this print or or preorder the classic oblique? First world problems hey..


----------



## giligy

chubbyshopper said:


> Congrats dear, she's a beauty. Have you had a chance to take her out? I'm tempted to take the plunge but cannot decide if i want this print or or preorder the classic oblique? First world problems hey..



If you read my earlier post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/book-tote.991721/post-33949236 I talk about the difference and it might help you decide!! In pictures I preferred the TDJ, but in person the oblique won.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Thank you Giligy, those mod shots were helpful. Love the Palm tree one you tried on, does it only come in the Reg/large size? Would you know if the TDJ a L.E edition? If so i might lean towards that one first


----------



## Thenewestgirl

KDB said:


> This is so cool! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I’m crazy about this tote but in the pics I’ve seen with people carrying it, the tote looks so big!
> 
> What do you all think? I’m 5’3” btw.
> 
> Thanks!!



I'm 175 cm and I think It's the perfect size for myself!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

averagejoe said:


> Behind-the-scenes from the FW2018 campaign


Oh this brown version is beautiful! And I am loving the skirt!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Apparently I just replied to posts from two years back. Ops! What happened to that brown bag though? I have never seen one of those!


----------



## schaef179

chubbyshopper said:


> Congrats dear, she's a beauty. Have you had a chance to take her out? I'm tempted to take the plunge but cannot decide if i want this print or or preorder the classic oblique? First world problems hey..



Thank you 
Yeah, I actually took her out twice Fits just perfect to the summer temperatures here in Germany.
But I am still a little bit afraid because of the handles and definitely will need some mitzahs or scarfs for protection. 
For me it was easy to decide between oblique and toile de jouy because the toile de jouy was love at first sight.  just had a little trouble deciding between blue and gray.
I love the Oblique too but since I was looking for the perfect summer handbag I chose the Toile de Jouy and i am still happy with that decision.


----------



## schaef179

Thenewestgirl said:


> I'm 175 cm and I think It's the perfect size for myself!



That is why I decided to buy the small one tote because i am onliy 164cm and the large book tote seemed way too big on me.


----------



## averagejoe

Thenewestgirl said:


> Apparently I just replied to posts from two years back. Ops! What happened to that brown bag though? I have never seen one of those!


This is the burgundy Oblique Book Tote. It looks a bit more brown in the picture, maybe because the bag is in the shadow of the model, and the model's dress is a brighter red so this looks more brown in contrast.


----------



## giligy

chubbyshopper said:


> Thank you Giligy, those mod shots were helpful. Love the Palm tree one you tried on, does it only come in the Reg/large size? Would you know if the TDJ a L.E edition? If so i might lean towards that one first



Hi! For now, yes the palm tree TDJ is only in the reg/large. All the TDJ ones with the monkey on the top right and the tiger on the bottom left are limited in quantity. There are no current plans to restock according to the SAs at the Soho Dior boutique, but I'm willing to bet they'll come out with more variations with that design, considering the just made a Catherine in it.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

averagejoe said:


> This is the burgundy Oblique Book Tote. It looks a bit more brown in the picture, maybe because the bag is in the shadow of the model, and the model's dress is a brighter red so this looks more brown in contrast.


Ah, yes of course. I am using a different screen now, and I can see that It's the burgundy now. It looked more like a deep chocolate brown when using another (older) device, so much that I ruled out it being the burgundy. It was quite pretty like that too, actually!


----------



## Dannicorn

have been using it for a while. Anyone has the same distortion problem?


----------



## spartanwoman

BB8 said:


> Congratulations! I love how excited you look taking the photo in the reflection .


I have been eyeing the palm tree since i saw it when it came out. Just wish it came in the small!


----------



## simone72

foreverandtoday said:


> Been waiting for this! Finally got mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789118


Love this! Is it still available ?


----------



## averagejoe

Dannicorn said:


> have been using it for a while. Anyone has the same distortion problem?


The canvas will soften a bit over time, especially with a lot of use. Some of the designs can start to lose its shape a bit more easily, due to fewer embroideries on the canvas which can make the canvas less stiff.

It still looks beautiful, as the edges look very rigid. I would argue that the Book Tote ages better than other comparable totes on the market, perhaps due to the embroideries lending structure to the canvas. I've seen the coated canvas versions of LV's OnTheGo which look warped and lumpy with use, with corners that start to soften and cave inward.


----------



## Dannicorn

averagejoe said:


> The canvas will soften a bit over time, especially with a lot of use. Some of the designs can start to lose its shape a bit more easily, due to fewer embroideries on the canvas which can make the canvas less stiff.
> 
> It still looks beautiful, as the edges look very rigid. I would argue that the Book Tote ages better than other comparable totes on the market, perhaps due to the embroideries lending structure to the canvas. I've seen the coated canvas versions of LV's OnTheGo which look warped and lumpy with use, with corners that start to soften and cave inward.


Would it be possible to iron the canvas bag? (A stupid question)


----------



## averagejoe

Dannicorn said:


> Would it be possible to iron the canvas bag? (A stupid question)


No, it's not a stupid question. You may be able to, but I would treat it like leather in that I would iron it with a dry iron on low heat with a dry neutral cloth in between the iron and the bag. If you use too much heat, then it can burn the embroideries and leave shinier areas on your bag. Likewise, if you spilled something that contains sugar on the bag that you cannot see, the iron will burn the sugar and leave a brown spot. This can be minimized if you use a very low heat setting.

This may not do much, as the canvas softening has more to do with the material stretching over time, I suspect. An iron cannot unstretch it.


----------



## Dannicorn

averagejoe said:


> No, it's not a stupid question. You may be able to, but I would treat it like leather in that I would iron it with a dry iron on low heat with a dry neutral cloth in between the iron and the bag. If you use too much heat, then it can burn the embroideries and leave shinier areas on your bag. Likewise, if you spilled something that contains sugar on the bag that you cannot see, the iron will burn the sugar and leave a brown spot. This can be minimized if you use a very low heat setting.
> 
> This may not do much, as the canvas softening has more to do with the material stretching over time, I suspect. An iron cannot unstretch it.


Thank you AJ! That’s super helpful!


----------



## spicybeautiful

Hello ladies! I’m new to Dior and I’d like to ask if one can do personalization on a book tote if it’s purchased online?


----------



## averagejoe

spicybeautiful said:


> Hello ladies! I’m new to Dior and I’d like to ask if one can do personalization on a book tote if it’s purchased online?


I suggest calling your local Dior boutique to inquire, where they will ship your bag out to the site which does those personalizations. By online, do you mean from the Dior website? If so, then you can bring your bag in with your proof of purchase to get the personalization, but if you live close to a boutique, then I suggest getting the bag from there instead of online.


----------



## spicybeautiful

Yes, with online, I mean purchasing it directly from the website. Thanks for sharing your insight xx Can’t wait to get this bag.


----------



## iamberrytastic

Hi guys,
I hear that the book tote has pilling issues on the bags and handles. Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you so much.


----------



## spartanwoman

Just received my new love yesterday! Have been stalking the book tote for a couple of years, but at 5'1 I always thought the regular size would be way too big. But every style i liked in the small was always unavailable. When i saw the palm tree, i knew i had to take the leap and i am pleasantly surprised that the regular size is not as overwhelming big as I anticipated!

Now...to twilly or not to twilly? And if yes, which mitzah styles would work best with this pattern? Also i know there is a tote organizer thread somewhere, but does anyone have any immediate recommendations for one that could be used with this but also be used with MM Neverfull, Gucci Raja and possibly Dior Panarea? They are all totes but very different shapes.


----------



## spartanwoman

update - i went with the Stashio 7" 8 piece organizer. I like that it is modular so i can reconfigure based on the bag I am using that week.


----------



## cali_to_ny

spartanwoman said:


> Just received my new love yesterday! Have been stalking the book tote for a couple of years, but at 5'1 I always thought the regular size would be way too big. But every style i liked in the small was always unavailable. When i saw the palm tree, i knew i had to take the leap and i am pleasantly surprised that the regular size is not as overwhelming big as I anticipated!
> 
> Now...to twilly or not to twilly? And if yes, which mitzah styles would work best with this pattern? Also i know there is a tote organizer thread somewhere, but does anyone have any immediate recommendations for one that could be used with this but also be used with MM Neverfull, Gucci Raja and possibly Dior Panarea? They are all totes but very different shapes.
> 
> View attachment 4821934


Hi congrats on your beauty! I have last year's black & white TDJ tote and use 30 Montaigne houndstooth mitzahs on the handles because I like that the colorway is consistent but the patterns don't compete.


----------



## spartanwoman

cali_to_ny said:


> Hi congrats on your beauty! I have last year's black & white TDJ tote and use 30 Montaigne houndstooth mitzahs on the handles because I like that the colorway is consistent but the patterns don't compete.


How do you feel about putting a different brand of accessory on a bag? The Hermes Twillys are actually less expensive than the Dior Mitzahs. But my inner OCD struggles with the thought of mixing designers LOL!


----------



## DoggieBags

spartanwoman said:


> How do you feel about putting a different brand of accessory on a bag? The Hermes Twillys are actually less expensive than the Dior Mitzahs. But my inner OCD struggles with the thought of mixing designers LOL!


I never worry about mixing brands but the Dior Mitzah is longer than the Hermes twilly. The book tote handles are rather long and I find the mitzah’s extra length works better for that reason on the book tote


----------



## fashio_arch

spartanwoman said:


> How do you feel about putting a different brand of accessory on a bag? The Hermes Twillys are actually less expensive than the Dior Mitzahs. But my inner OCD struggles with the thought of mixing designers LOL!


Can't say about Hermes, but I'm using my LV bandeau and it looks great! It's very long, so you get nice "tails" on the end


----------



## cali_to_ny

spartanwoman said:


> How do you feel about putting a different brand of accessory on a bag? The Hermes Twillys are actually less expensive than the Dior Mitzahs. But my inner OCD struggles with the thought of mixing designers LOL!


I love mixing designers and think it provides a unique unexpected touch (I use a Dior mitzah on my H Picotin and always get lots of compliments on it!).


----------



## arianak

Hi everyone, I'm new to Dior and I just got the Book Tote small from the boutique.
But I'm quite concerned about the stitching and I'm assured by my SA that these are not defects and its all handmade hence these are normal.

Let me know your thoughtA if you have same stitching/threading like this piece I’ve got. 

I would like the crowd's opinions as well.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

arianak said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Dior and I just got the Book Tote small from the boutique.
> But I'm quite concerned about the stitching and I'm assured by my SA that these are not defects and its all handmade hence these are normal.
> 
> Let me know your thoughtA if you have same stitching/threading like this piece I’ve got.
> 
> I would like the crowd's opinions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831958
> View attachment 4831959
> View attachment 4831956
> View attachment 4831957



yeah I have similar ‘issues’. I think it’s part of the vintage look of the bag and nothing to worry about.


----------



## arianak

Kuschelnudde said:


> yeah I have similar ‘issues’. I think it’s part of the vintage look of the bag and nothing to worry about.



Thanks much. I'm glad to hear that. I was worrying about it as the threading is so crooked and doesn't look aesthetic right.


----------



## averagejoe

arianak said:


> Thanks much. I'm glad to hear that. I was worrying about it as the threading is so crooked and doesn't look aesthetic right.


The stitching does look quite crooked. If it bothers you, then exchange for a different one.


----------



## arianak

averagejoe said:


> The stitching does look quite crooked. If it bothers you, then exchange for a different one.



yes, it does bother me and I wanted an exchange. However, my SA insisted that these aren't problems. So i'm trying to seek different opinions.


----------



## averagejoe

arianak said:


> yes, it does bother me and I wanted an exchange. However, my SA insisted that these aren't problems. So i'm trying to seek different opinions.


You should be happy with your purchase, so even if the SA says these aren't problems, I suggest exchanging it.


----------



## arianak

averagejoe said:


> You should be happy with your purchase, so even if the SA says these aren't problems, I suggest exchanging it.



thank you for that


----------



## DoggieBags

arianak said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Dior and I just got the Book Tote small from the boutique.
> But I'm quite concerned about the stitching and I'm assured by my SA that these are not defects and its all handmade hence these are normal.
> 
> Let me know your thoughtA if you have same stitching/threading like this piece I’ve got.
> 
> I would like the crowd's opinions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831958
> View attachment 4831959
> View attachment 4831956
> View attachment 4831957


Just because something is handmade doesn’t mean you can use that as an excuse for sloppy stitching. I was told by my SA when I pointed out some really crooked stitching on an exotic skin Diorama that items with poor workmanship and/or mistakes are pulled from the pool of inventory for sale. The items are reported to HQ, someone is sent to inspect and write up the deficiencies in the item(s) and the items are then shipped back to Paris. The store that initially had them then gets those items deducted from what they are responsible for selling. The Diorama I looked at was wrapped up and put back in the storage room after I pointed out the stitching. It had been sitting out on a display shelf initially. Whether they really did send it back to Paris or put it back out on the shelf after I left the store, I have no way of knowing. But just passing on what I was told at the time. Your SA can say whatever she wants but at the end of the day it’s your money and you’ll be the one using the bag, not her. So if you’re having doubts now, better to return it and ask for a new one. I have several embroidered book totes though none in the oblique pattern and the stitching is generally quite straight.


----------



## arianak

DoggieBags said:


> Just because something is handmade doesn’t mean you can use that as an excuse for sloppy stitching. I was told by my SA when I pointed out some really crooked stitching on an exotic skin Diorama that items with poor workmanship and/or mistakes are pulled from the pool of inventory for sale. The items are reported to HQ, someone is sent to inspect and write up the deficiencies in the item(s) and the items are then shipped back to Paris. The store that initially had them then gets those items deducted from what they are responsible for selling. The Diorama I looked at was wrapped up and put back in the storage room after I pointed out the stitching. It had been sitting out on a display shelf initially. Whether they really did send it back to Paris or put it back out on the shelf after I left the store, I have no way of knowing. But just passing on what I was told at the time. Your SA can say whatever she wants but at the end of the day it’s your money and you’ll be the one using the bag, not her. So if you’re having doubts now, better to return it and ask for a new one. I have several embroidered book totes though none in the oblique pattern and the stitching is generally quite straight.



Yes, thank you for affirming on my inner thoughts. Yes, handmade doesn't mean that its an excuse for sloppy stitching. I also don't understand why the SA is so insistent that I'm don't understand the embroidery work and that it's really normal. Yes, at the end of the day, it's my money and I'm the one using.


----------



## shanice_lim

arianak said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Dior and I just got the Book Tote small from the boutique.
> But I'm quite concerned about the stitching and I'm assured by my SA that these are not defects and its all handmade hence these are normal.
> 
> Let me know your thoughtA if you have same stitching/threading like this piece I’ve got.
> 
> I would like the crowd's opinions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831958
> View attachment 4831959
> View attachment 4831956
> View attachment 4831957





arianak said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Dior and I just got the Book Tote small from the boutique.
> But I'm quite concerned about the stitching and I'm assured by my SA that these are not defects and its all handmade hence these are normal.
> 
> Let me know your thoughtA if you have same stitching/threading like this piece I’ve got.
> 
> I would like the crowd's opinions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831958
> View attachment 4831959
> View attachment 4831956
> View attachment 4831957



Their quality is getting really terrible. I just went to the store to pick up a Small Book Tote in Grey Oblique. Was looking at 3 brand new ones and found defects and loose threads on ALL of them.

Not sure if I can tell between a fake and real book tote now.

Was disappointed but supported my SA anyhow as he was able to remove the thread. They really need to wake up! It’s $3900 SGD for a canvas bag.


----------



## arianak

shanice_lim said:


> Their quality is getting really terrible. I just went to the store to pick up a Small Book Tote in Grey Oblique. Was looking at 3 brand new ones and found defects and loose threads on ALL of them.
> 
> Not sure if I can tell between a fake and real book tote now.
> 
> Was disappointed but supported my SA anyhow as he was able to remove the thread. They really need to wake up! It’s $3900 SGD for a canvas bag.
> 
> View attachment 4836245



My heart sank when you said that you were looking at 3 brand new ones and yet found defects. Actually, I'm expecting a lot on the workmanship and quality control since it is from such a high-end luxury brand. It is really disappointing. 

Same sentitments! I'm also not sure if i can tell a fake and real book tote now. For the price that we're paying and the price increased, they should work on their quality control.


----------



## Liberté

arianak said:


> Yes, thank you for affirming on my inner thoughts. Yes, handmade doesn't mean that its an excuse for sloppy stitching. I also don't understand why the SA is so insistent that I'm don't understand the embroidery work and that it's really normal. Yes, at the end of the day, it's my money and I'm the one using.


Just to be clear, the embroidery is machine stitched. I'm not really sure what "hand made" means in the context of the book totes. Some steps in the manufacturing process are "by hand", but the embroidery is largely done by a large machine. There's a video up on how it's done on Dior instagram or youtube I forget. Embroidery is labor intensive and the book tote would've been a lot more expensive had it been done by hand.


----------



## lemummy

Hello! Just purchased my FIRST Dior bag (the book tote in grey Toile de Jouy). It's possibly the most beautiful thing I've ever owned. I wondered if anyone had any tips on protecting it? I've heard about scotch guard, but the SA couldn't comment... I'm desperate to start using it, but also super scared! TIA xx


----------



## averagejoe

lemummy said:


> Hello! Just purchased my FIRST Dior bag (the book tote in grey Toile de Jouy). It's possibly the most beautiful thing I've ever owned. I wondered if anyone had any tips on protecting it? I've heard about scotch guard, but the SA couldn't comment... I'm desperate to start using it, but also super scared! TIA xx


I would not use Scotchgard on it. It can potentially darken the canvas. Just ensure that your hands are clean when touching the handles (you can tie a scarf around them), and avoid getting stains on the bag. At restaurants where the food has a lot of sauces, I try to cover my bag with a plastic bag to prevent sauces from splashing onto the bag. I look silly taking so much care of my bag, but I rather be safe than sorry. Once, I had a waitress spill our drinks on my Fendi Peekaboo. Thankfully it is black with Selleria leather so it was easy to clean, but stuff like that happens.

You should enjoy your bag and start using it!


----------



## lemummy

averagejoe said:


> I would not use Scotchgard on it. It can potentially darken the canvas. Just ensure that your hands are clean when touching the handles (you can tie a scarf around them), and avoid getting stains on the bag. At restaurants where the food has a lot of sauces, I try to cover my bag with a plastic bag to prevent sauces from splashing onto the bag. I look silly taking so much care of my bag, but I rather be safe than sorry. Once, I had a waitress spill our drinks on my Fendi Peekaboo. Thankfully it is black with Selleria leather so it was easy to clean, but stuff like that happens.
> 
> You should enjoy your bag and start using it!


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! Yes, I think whilst I decide on a mitzah (let my bank balance recover from the shock), I'll use the Dior ribbon to protect the handles. Off to Amalfi next weekend, and I really want to take it with me. That's a great tip on the plastic bag. I managed to spill my own drink over someone and their table this week - I can't trust myself  I will steer clear of the Scotchguard too!


----------



## saralioness

cali_to_ny said:


> I love mixing designers and think it provides a unique unexpected touch (I use a Dior mitzah on my H Picotin and always get lots of compliments on it!).


I would LOVE to see what yours looks like if you’re willing to share! I’ve been back and forth about whether to buy a mitzah or a twilly for the Etoupe Picotin I bought last month and haven’t come across any examples for inspiration or advice!


----------



## cali_to_ny

saralioness said:


> I would LOVE to see what yours looks like if you’re willing to share! I’ve been back and forth about whether to buy a mitzah or a twilly for the Etoupe Picotin I bought last month and haven’t come across any examples for inspiration or advice!


Hi I'm terrible at bows (especially since the mitzah is wider than twilly), so I usually just tie it with the ends hanging.


----------



## codejelly

The blue dior monogram mitzah! 

I have the same bag hehe 




spartanwoman said:


> Just received my new love yesterday! Have been stalking the book tote for a couple of years, but at 5'1 I always thought the regular size would be way too big. But every style i liked in the small was always unavailable. When i saw the palm tree, i knew i had to take the leap and i am pleasantly surprised that the regular size is not as overwhelming big as I anticipated!
> 
> Now...to twilly or not to twilly? And if yes, which mitzah styles would work best with this pattern? Also i know there is a tote organizer thread somewhere, but does anyone have any immediate recommendations for one that could be used with this but also be used with MM Neverfull, Gucci Raja and possibly Dior Panarea? They are all totes but very different shapes.
> 
> View attachment 4821934


----------



## giligy

My SA at Hudson Yards just texted me today that they're now taking deposits for some of the Cruise 2021 bags, such as this one. It will arrive in store and be available for pickup by the end of October or early November. They're expecting them to sell out during pre-orders. I wanted the floral Catherine with the darker green background instead of this whiter one and asked her about it, but she doesn't think any stores "in North America or potentially globally" have "bought" the darker one. Not sure where I can get it then....?


----------



## averagejoe

giligy said:


> My SA at Hudson Yards just texted me today that they're now taking deposits for some of the Cruise 2021 bags, such as this one. It will arrive in store and be available for pickup by the end of October or early November. They're expecting them to sell out during pre-orders. I wanted the floral Catherine with the darker green background instead of this whiter one and asked her about it, but she doesn't think any stores "in North America or potentially globally" have "bought" the darker one. Not sure where I can get it then....?
> View attachment 4867525


The SAs in North America can see how many units of each item have been ordered for US and Canada, and it probably shows that the darker green background version is not ordered for the continent. If you really like this tote, then pre-order this now as this style will likely sell out as your SA said. With all the variation in the canvas, if it starts to get dirty, it's not that easy to tell.


----------



## giligy

averagejoe said:


> The SAs in North America can see how many units of each item have been ordered for US and Canada, and it probably shows that the darker green background version is not ordered for the continent. If you really like this tote, then pre-order this now as this style will likely sell out as your SA said. With all the variation in the canvas, if it starts to get dirty, it's not that easy to tell.



I actually got more intel from another SA. The bag I wanted never made it to production - it never got past the runway. So I won't be able to get it anywhere, unless I get it custom-made lol.


----------



## giligy

Close up shots of SS2021 Book Totes (and other bags, like Lady Dior) now up on the blog! I've pasted a few of the pics below. Which ones are y'all waiting for?


----------



## Susaguil

I know it’s not RTW, but is anyone else in love with this bag? I know I may have missed my chance... Anyone else still hunting?


----------



## giligy

Susaguil said:


> I know it’s not RTW, but is anyone else in love with this bag? I know I may have missed my chance... Anyone else still hunting?
> 
> View attachment 4874330



Here you go! It's for sale and on sale at Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/i/dior-small-book-2020-rainbow-canvas-tote/27750921/ 
You're welcome  @Susaguil


----------



## minkpink

giligy said:


> Close up shots of SS2021 Book Totes (and other bags, like Lady Dior) now up on the blog! I've pasted a few of the pics below. Which ones are y'all waiting for?
> View attachment 4871104
> View attachment 4871105
> View attachment 4871106
> View attachment 4871107
> View attachment 4871108


The first bag is singing to me


----------



## peacelovesequin

Does anyone know if you can customize 
a pre-loved book tote?


----------



## smileygirl

Two of mine I used this week!


----------



## Foxyprs

This might have already been asked, but does anyone spray their book tote with a fabric protectant?


----------



## giligy

peacelovesequin said:


> Does anyone know if you can customize
> a pre-loved book tote?


Based on previous posts here, yes!


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got my beautiful grey Toile de Jouy small book tote delivered this week, after waiting for 7 weeks! Absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4722542
> View attachment 4722543
> View attachment 4722544



Hi! I just bought this tote and was wondering how yours held up! I am a little concerned about how light it is and the handles and corners getting dirty from regular use!


----------



## giligy

Stopped by Dior Soho yesterday and got to try on this beauty! It's the new black and white zodiac/astrology themed book tote. It's a no for me because it's white as hell and I am clumsy as hell, spill coffee all the time, and like to set my bag on the floor sometimes, but hoping it's the one for someone here.


----------



## gummsum

My 3rd Dior book tote, I think I am addicted now.


----------



## averagejoe

gummsum said:


> My 3rd Dior book tote, I think I am addicted now.


Wow! You got the new Cruise print! Congratulations!


----------



## gummsum

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You got the new Cruise print! Congratulations!


She's stunning, Thank you


----------



## Prada Prince

Rollypollymolly said:


> Hi! I just bought this tote and was wondering how yours held up! I am a little concerned about how light it is and the handles and corners getting dirty from regular use!


It's holding up ok for now, but I am considering getting a couple of mitzahs/twillies to protect the handles.


----------



## giligy

chubbyshopper said:


> Thank you Giligy, those mod shots were helpful. Love the Palm tree one you tried on, does it only come in the Reg/large size? Would you know if the TDJ a L.E edition? If so i might lean towards that one first



Hey I'm pretty sure they restocked as there were PLENTY of the TDJ ones in grey, pink, and blue (the original TDJ with the monkey on the top right) when I stopped by Dior Soho last week.


----------



## giligy

I finally pulled the trigger and got a large velvet navy oblique book tote!!! Here's me wearing it around the house lol. Is Samorga really the best bag organizer for it? It's obviously the most mentioned, but I always wondered if it was just because of all the influencer marketing they do.


----------



## BB8

giligy said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got a large velvet navy oblique book tote!!! Here's me wearing it around the house lol. Is Samorga really the best bag organizer for it? It's obviously the most mentioned, but I always wondered if it was just because of all the influencer marketing they do.
> View attachment 4921340


Congrats on your new Book Tote! Regarding the organizer, I can only speak for Samorga as I have the zipped organizer for my small Book Tote, and I can tell you it works perfectly to organize, keep clean, and secure my belongings since this is an open tote. The only negative I found was how long it took to receive my order: it took a LONG time.


----------



## WendiBoo

giligy said:


> Stopped by Dior Soho yesterday and got to try on this beauty! It's the new black and white zodiac/astrology themed book tote. It's a no for me because it's white as hell and I am clumsy as hell, spill coffee all the time, and like to set my bag on the floor sometimes, but hoping it's the one for someone here.


 
OMG! I have been eye:ing this one for awhile! but can't seem to find it in small...


----------



## sashinla

WendiBoo said:


> OMG! I have been eye:ing this one for awhile! but can't seem to find it in small...


Hi there! I was at a Dior store two weeks ago making other purchases and also asked for the Zodiac Book Tote in small. The SA helping me told me that they only made this bag the in the large size.


----------



## giligy

WendiBoo said:


> OMG! I have been eye:ing this one for awhile! but can't seem to find it in small...





sashinla said:


> Hi there! I was at a Dior store two weeks ago making other purchases and also asked for the Zodiac Book Tote in small. The SA helping me told me that they only made this bag the in the large size.



Yes, I can also confirm that they did not make the Zodiac book tote in small!


----------



## WendiBoo

giligy said:


> Yes, I can also confirm that they did not make the Zodiac book tote in small!


 Thank you for letting me know. Bummer.. small would have been perfect!


----------



## giligy

WendiBoo said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Bummer.. small would have been perfect!



Maybe in the future! What I've learned is not to be impatient and to patiently wait for your perfect colorway/combo to be made. They'll eventually make it probably.


----------



## giligy

What do we think of the new Pre-Fall 2021 book totes? Personally not a fan.


----------



## averagejoe

giligy said:


> What do we think of the new Pre-Fall 2021 book totes? Personally not a fan.
> View attachment 4929937
> View attachment 4929938
> View attachment 4929940
> View attachment 4929941


Not a huge fan, although the J'   Paris ones are kind of cute. They remind me of the Balenciaga ones that copy the ones from souvenir shops, but this one is better than all of those.


----------



## BB8

giligy said:


> What do we think of the new Pre-Fall 2021 book totes? Personally not a fan.
> View attachment 4929937
> View attachment 4929938
> View attachment 4929940
> View attachment 4929941


I think the "Paris" one is kinda cute..


----------



## myztic

How much do you have to baby the dior book tote in the original oblique pattern? Does a 13 inch laptop fit into the small Dior Book Tote?


----------



## Brndwhyn

giligy said:


> What do we think of the new Pre-Fall 2021 book totes? Personally not a fan.
> View attachment 4929937
> View attachment 4929938
> View attachment 4929940
> View attachment 4929941


I really like the animal tote!  I hope it comes in the small tote


----------



## pikake28

giligy said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got a large velvet navy oblique book tote!!! Here's me wearing it around the house lol. Is Samorga really the best bag organizer for it? It's obviously the most mentioned, but I always wondered if it was just because of all the influencer marketing they do.
> View attachment 4921340


Looks nice..... ! I know I am a bit late chiming in....I think the samorga organizer is totally worth it and worth the wait! Very helpful and looks nice. I bought it for my "Around The World" book tote in Feb. 2020. The people were very helpful and quick to respond to questions that I had. I unfortunately ordered a color that I felt was a little light for the book tote so I had to get another one. Even though it was just by slight, it was bothering me so I thought it was worth the additional month of waiting.


----------



## sashinla

Hi all - I’m torn between two small book totes. I’m considering either the Blue Toile de Jouy Embroidery one or the Blue Oblique pattern. I think the toile de jouy is a work of art but the oblique might be easier to maintain and easier to match with outfits on the go.

Does anyone have any advice between these two? Thanks in advance!


----------



## giligy

sashinla said:


> Hi all - I’m torn between two small book totes. I’m considering either the Blue Toile de Jouy Embroidery one or the Blue Oblique pattern. I think the toile de jouy is a work of art but the oblique might be easier to maintain and easier to match with outfits on the go.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice between these two? Thanks in advance!



Have you seen them in person? Before seeing them in person, just from the online photos, I feel completely in love with the TDJ book totes and thought I had to have one. I thought that the oblique was too boring and logo-y. But once I saw them in person, I changed my mind completely. The base color on the TDJ is white - extremely, extremely bright white. It would be hard to maintain, and it will definitely get dirty, especially if you ever set it on the floor. Even the SAs admit that it's high maintenance. And with such a large bag, how can you avoid ever setting it on the ground?? And the oblique is not boring at all. In person, the handiwork for the all-over embroidery is a stunning work of art, and the logos are actually quite understated and muted.


----------



## sashinla

giligy said:


> Have you seen them in person? Before seeing them in person, just from the online photos, I feel completely in love with the TDJ book totes and thought I had to have one. I thought that the oblique was too boring and logo-y. But once I saw them in person, I changed my mind completely. The base color on the TDJ is white - extremely, extremely bright white. It would be hard to maintain, and it will definitely get dirty, especially if you ever set it on the floor. Even the SAs admit that it's high maintenance. And with such a large bag, how can you avoid ever setting it on the ground?? And the oblique is not boring at all. In person, the handiwork for the all-over embroidery is a stunning work of art, and the logos are actually quite understated and muted.


Thanks for your recommendation and sharing your experience. I tried on the small blue TDJ in store a few weeks ago but I was really there to buy a Lady Dior so I didn’t even think about trying on a oblique book tote. My SA texted me today wishing me a happy new year and I started thinking about the book tote again and wondered why I didn’t try on more styles. Sounds like I’ll have to just make another trip to try both on. Noted on how white the TDJ is —I’m not one to baby my bags either so maybe not the best idea to go with this style...


----------



## pikake28

sashinla said:


> Thanks for your recommendation and sharing your experience. I tried on the small blue TDJ in store a few weeks ago but I was really there to buy a Lady Dior so I didn’t even think about trying on a oblique book tote. My SA texted me today wishing me a happy new year and I started thinking about the book tote again and wondered why I didn’t try on more styles. Sounds like I’ll have to just make another trip to try both on. Noted on how white the TDJ is —I’m not one to baby my bags either so maybe not the best idea to go with this style...


I think Giligy has a good suggestion, as it's already difficult enough to make a decision on a pattern without seeing it in person (on you) but colors...that is almost more difficult as everyone's color preference is so different. What I might think is dark, another might think it's light...especially when the shade is very close. I had that issue when i ordered the samorga organizer in eggshell thinking it would be perfect color in my "Around The World" book tote. When it arrived and took it out of the box, I thought the color was just right, upon placing it in the bk tote...it looked to dark. Friends told me it was fine and couldn't really tell..but I could, ended up ordering another one slightly lighter and now it's perfect!  So...I do believe, you would need to compare side by side....perhaps at the end of the day..although the TDJ might be lighter and the oblique is such a classic, your heart will help you determine which one lingers in your thoughts longer . I too was torn between both the TDJ & oblique...but then I saw the Around The World...that grabbed me to the point I did not think of the other 2. The base color of the ATW tote is also light in color....for a moment it did concern me as I traveled quiet a bit all over the world. I had my very reputable cobbler (with whom I've trusted with all my treasured items) apply scotch guard on the tote (per his suggestion). So far it's worked great...the tote has gone through many security conveyer belts at airports as well as being put under the seat in front of me on the airplane....I have the large size and had to nestle it under the seat. After a years worth of traveling, the tote has held up and was still clean....the only part that I could really tell where it got dirty were the handles as I saw it on the Mitzah. Fortunately I did buy 2 Mitzah prior to using the tote, one for each handle...which definitely would be something you might want to consider..depending on the use of your tote. I think both design are nice and special in their own way. Good Luck.....


----------



## sashinla

pikake28 said:


> I think Giligy has a good suggestion, as it's already difficult enough to make a decision on a pattern without seeing it in person (on you) but colors...that is almost more difficult as everyone's color preference is so different. What I might think is dark, another might think it's light...especially when the shade is very close. I had that issue when i ordered the samorga organizer in eggshell thinking it would be perfect color in my "Around The World" book tote. When it arrived and took it out of the box, I thought the color was just right, upon placing it in the bk tote...it looked to dark. Friends told me it was fine and couldn't really tell..but I could, ended up ordering another one slightly lighter and now it's perfect!  So...I do believe, you would need to compare side by side....perhaps at the end of the day..although the TDJ might be lighter and the oblique is such a classic, your heart will help you determine which one lingers in your thoughts longer . I too was torn between both the TDJ & oblique...but then I saw the Around The World...that grabbed me to the point I did not think of the other 2. The base color of the ATW tote is also light in color....for a moment it did concern me as I traveled quiet a bit all over the world. I had my very reputable cobbler (with whom I've trusted with all my treasured items) apply scotch guard on the tote (per his suggestion). So far it's worked great...the tote has gone through many security conveyer belts at airports as well as being put under the seat in front of me on the airplane....I have the large size and had to nestle it under the seat. After a years worth of traveling, the tote has held up and was still clean....the only part that I could really tell where it got dirty were the handles as I saw it on the Mitzah. Fortunately I did buy 2 Mitzah prior to using the tote, one for each handle...which definitely would be something you might want to consider..depending on the use of your tote. I think both design are nice and special in their own way. Good Luck.....


Thank you for your encouragement and sharing that a light colored base tote could work if I take the right precautions. The Around the World tote is beautiful! I hope you’re finding ways to continue to use it. I guess it really will be up to whatever pulls my heart strings the most in store.


----------



## Sharona228

Does anyone know how much it costs to personalize a book tote?


----------



## pikake28

Sharona228 said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs to personalize a book tote?


I am in California, I had my large book tote personalized last year and it was $250. Hope that helps...


----------



## Home2020

Does anyone know if the Rosa Mutabilis Book Tote was made in the regular (also called large) size? And where to find one? Thanks so much.


----------



## pikake28

Home2020 said:


> Does anyone know if the Rosa Mutabilis Book Tote was made in the regular (also called large) size? And where to find one? Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 4956550


The tote did come in both the small and large....but it is completely sold out in the U.S market


----------



## pikake28

pikake28 said:


> The tote did come in both the small and large....but it is completely sold out in the U.S market


My SA in Honolulu shared the up coming summer book totes that Dior is taking summer reserve for at this time.


----------



## Home2020

pikake28 said:


> The tote did come in both the small and large....but it is completely sold out in the U.S market




That seems the case.  I can not even get a picture of one.


----------



## Home2020

Home2020 said:


> That seems the case.  I can not even get a picture of one.





pikake28 said:


> The tote did come in both the small and large....but it is completely sold out in the U.S market




Actually my daughter is in Paris right now. I will send her to 30 Montaigne. .  

I did not even think of that....


----------



## micahanne

pikake28 said:


> I think Giligy has a good suggestion, as it's already difficult enough to make a decision on a pattern without seeing it in person (on you) but colors...that is almost more difficult as everyone's color preference is so different. What I might think is dark, another might think it's light...especially when the shade is very close. I had that issue when i ordered the samorga organizer in eggshell thinking it would be perfect color in my "Around The World" book tote. When it arrived and took it out of the box, I thought the color was just right, upon placing it in the bk tote...it looked to dark. Friends told me it was fine and couldn't really tell..but I could, ended up ordering another one slightly lighter and now it's perfect!  So...I do believe, you would need to compare side by side....perhaps at the end of the day..although the TDJ might be lighter and the oblique is such a classic, your heart will help you determine which one lingers in your thoughts longer . I too was torn between both the TDJ & oblique...but then I saw the Around The World...that grabbed me to the point I did not think of the other 2. The base color of the ATW tote is also light in color....for a moment it did concern me as I traveled quiet a bit all over the world. I had my very reputable cobbler (with whom I've trusted with all my treasured items) apply scotch guard on the tote (per his suggestion). So far it's worked great...the tote has gone through many security conveyer belts at airports as well as being put under the seat in front of me on the airplane....I have the large size and had to nestle it under the seat. After a years worth of traveling, the tote has held up and was still clean....the only part that I could really tell where it got dirty were the handles as I saw it on the Mitzah. Fortunately I did buy 2 Mitzah prior to using the tote, one for each handle...which definitely would be something you might want to consider..depending on the use of your tote. I think both design are nice and special in their own way. Good Luck.....



I'm eyeing a large tote too before the price increase. Now is the hard part of deciding the color. The ATW caught my eye right away and love it! just worried about the light color. how's yours?

Also anyone have the grey cannage? debating about having a subtle one as well. here are the ones that i have my eyes set on. thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

micahanne said:


> I'm eyeing a large tote too before the price increase. Now is the hard part of deciding the color. The ATW caught my eye right away and love it! just worried about the light color. how's yours?
> 
> Also anyone have the grey cannage? debating about having a subtle one as well. here are the ones that i have my eyes set on. thoughts?


I like the Oblique and Cannage ones the most.


----------



## micahanne

averagejoe said:


> I like the Oblique and Cannage ones the most.



thanks for the insight! I love those as wells the ATW is such a work of art but I’m worried about the light color. And also that and the stripe one is a lot more casual/summer vibe. The cannage and oblique can pass for like office/all season vibe - specially the cannage


----------



## pikake28

Home2020 said:


> Actually my daughter is in Paris right now. I will send her to 30 Montaigne. .
> 
> I did not even think of that....


Oh...good luck...hope she is able to find one for you. Since she is in the European International market, if the Dior Boutique she is going to also is sold out...maybe she can ask the SA to see if it might be available any other location in Paris / Europe. As they should be able to see the inventory in their sector and get one to her...if available.


----------



## Home2020

pikake28 said:


> Oh...good luck...hope she is able to find one for you. Since she is in the European International market, if the Dior Boutique she is going to also is sold out...maybe she can ask the SA to see if it might be available any other location in Paris / Europe. As they should be able to see the inventory in their sector and get one to her...if available.



Thank you for the suggestion. I hope the Dior SAs are as friendly and accommodating as they are usually in the US. She is on Paris after all.


----------



## pikake28

micahanne said:


> I'm eyeing a large tote too before the price increase. Now is the hard part of deciding the color. The ATW caught my eye right away and love it! just worried about the light color. how's yours?
> 
> Also anyone have the grey cannage? debating about having a subtle one as well. here are the ones that i have my eyes set on. thoughts?


I have the ATW and I LOVE the design...I think it was meant to be for me as I had traveled quiet extensively prior to the tote coming out. Somewhat bittersweet as it would have been great to have travelled with it "around the world". But, perhaps it was meant to be for me to have it after most of my international travel came to an end....so I can look at the tote now and reflect of the wonderful experiences I had without being rough on the tote. I personalized mine, that was somewhat of a tough decision....I have no regrets doing so and glad that I did. I to had contemplated on the grey cannage and the oblique...but when I saw the ATW...my pondering and indecisiveness came to an end! I think at the end of all your decision making....you should go with what pulls on your heart strings....you won't go wrong..... 

With regards to the light color, I've traveled with mine quiet often domestically where I would put it on the conveyer belt through security as well as under the seat in front of me...on the ground. The tote help up great...only noticeable dirty area are the handles of which I had purchased 2 mitzahs to cover each handle.  I also had my trusted cobbler scotch guard the tote....which I feel helped kept the tote clean.


----------



## micahanne

pikake28 said:


> I have the ATW and I LOVE the design...I think it was meant to be for me as I had traveled quiet extensively prior to the tote coming out. Somewhat bittersweet as it would have been great to have travelled with it "around the world". But, perhaps it was meant to be for me to have it after most of my international travel came to an end....so I can look at the tote now and reflect of the wonderful experiences I had without being rough on the tote. I personalized mine, that was somewhat of a tough decision....I have no regrets doing so and glad that I did. I to had contemplated on the grey cannage and the oblique...but when I saw the ATW...my pondering and indecisiveness came to an end! I think at the end of all your decision making....you should go with what pulls on your heart strings....you won't go wrong.....
> 
> With regards to the light color, I've traveled with mine quiet often domestically where I would put it on the conveyer belt through security as well as under the seat in front of me...on the ground. The tote help up great...only noticeable dirty area are the handles of which I had purchased 2 mitzahs to cover each handle.  I also had my trusted cobbler scotch guard the tote....which I feel helped kept the tote clean.



thank you!! How do you like the bag? How is it holding up? Do you have to baby it? Since having a baby, I now love big open bags. Found them helpful for me to have one where I can stuff in.  This is like a big purchase for me lol so trying to really do a lot of research. Thank you!


----------



## pikake28

micahanne said:


> thank you!! How do you like the bag? How is it holding up? Do you have to baby it? Since having a baby, I now love big open bags. Found them helpful for me to have one where I can stuff in.  This is like a big purchase for me lol so trying to really do a lot of research. Thank you!


I LOVE my ATW...I find it to be very useful and withstand the use that I've put into it. As per my suggestion / thought...which ever tote you purchase I would definitely go to a reliable show cobbler that can apply scotch guard to the tote as this will put a layer of protection. If / when I've traveled with it where I feel I've put alot of abuse to the tote...like putting it under the airplane seat in front of me and such...I will bring it to my cobbler to have him do his magical cleaning to make sure all is well. My other suggestion would be to put some sort of wrap around the handles as I feel the handles would be the most vulnerable to dirt as it's constantly handled . I splurge and purchased 2 mitzahs...definitely NOT an inexpensive solution but with the right design, it adds to the tote. I have seen where others used the CD ribbon the tote box will come in, you can ask your SA for extra ribbon...looks nice but it is very white nd not sure if you can clean it...easily without ruining it. Where the mitzahs, it is silk so you'll need to bring it to get it dry clean. I personally don't feel the ATW is super white / bright.

I would also suggest the purchase of a "Samorga" organizer, they have it for all totes / purses as well as specific for designer style (the book tote large / small being one of them. Very useful as the tote is large and open so this sorts things out for you and you can design it to have pockets / zippers and such base on your need as well as TONS of colors to choose from. Especially if you are planning to use as a tote to assist you with your day to day infant needs...as there is even a bottle holder holster that you can request (you also have the option for it to be permanent or velcro removable). Very well made, I was quiet impress...only thing is that it does take a little time (as others have noted) to arrive to you. It is made to order so I would give it about 2 months as it comes from Korea so depending on the world situation, there could be a slight delay with delivery. The organizer fits like a glove in the tote...IMO well worth the wait! Here is the link -https://samorga.com/

Only other thing is the color chart is clear but could be hard to decide which might be best when you choose certain colors that are close. For me, I wanted to organizer to blend into the tote and not have a difference in shade, I originally ordered "eggshell" which on the color chart looks light but when I put it into the tote, it was to dark. So I reordered it this time for the color " cream", it was perfect for my liking! The customer service at Samorga are great and nice, I had gone back and forth with them several times to fix the issue. Just in case you might want to see the difference in color of the eggshell organizer inside the ATW tote, I have attached a picture of it...where you can see the color difference between the tote and organizer. I don't have a picture with the cream color organizer as it was perfect so i did not need to take one to send to Samorga. However, if you would like me to take a pic and send to you i can do that   .

Hope my thoughts are helpful for you.....good luck


----------



## micahanne

pikake28 said:


> I LOVE my ATW...I find it to be very useful and withstand the use that I've put into it. As per my suggestion / thought...which ever tote you purchase I would definitely go to a reliable show cobbler that can apply scotch guard to the tote as this will put a layer of protection. If / when I've traveled with it where I feel I've put alot of abuse to the tote...like putting it under the airplane seat in front of me and such...I will bring it to my cobbler to have him do his magical cleaning to make sure all is well. My other suggestion would be to put some sort of wrap around the handles as I feel the handles would be the most vulnerable to dirt as it's constantly handled . I splurge and purchased 2 mitzahs...definitely NOT an inexpensive solution but with the right design, it adds to the tote. I have seen where others used the CD ribbon the tote box will come in, you can ask your SA for extra ribbon...looks nice but it is very white nd not sure if you can clean it...easily without ruining it. Where the mitzahs, it is silk so you'll need to bring it to get it dry clean. I personally don't feel the ATW is super white / bright.
> 
> I would also suggest the purchase of a "Samorga" organizer, they have it for all totes / purses as well as specific for designer style (the book tote large / small being one of them. Very useful as the tote is large and open so this sorts things out for you and you can design it to have pockets / zippers and such base on your need as well as TONS of colors to choose from. Especially if you are planning to use as a tote to assist you with your day to day infant needs...as there is even a bottle holder holster that you can request (you also have the option for it to be permanent or velcro removable). Very well made, I was quiet impress...only thing is that it does take a little time (as others have noted) to arrive to you. It is made to order so I would give it about 2 months as it comes from Korea so depending on the world situation, there could be a slight delay with delivery. The organizer fits like a glove in the tote...IMO well worth the wait! Here is the link -https://samorga.com/
> 
> Only other thing is the color chart is clear but could be hard to decide which might be best when you choose certain colors that are close. For me, I wanted to organizer to blend into the tote and not have a difference in shade, I originally ordered "eggshell" which on the color chart looks light but when I put it into the tote, it was to dark. So I reordered it this time for the color " cream", it was perfect for my liking! The customer service at Samorga are great and nice, I had gone back and forth with them several times to fix the issue. Just in case you might want to see the difference in color of the eggshell organizer inside the ATW tote, I have attached a picture of it...where you can see the color difference between the tote and organizer. I don't have a picture with the cream color organizer as it was perfect so i did not need to take one to send to Samorga. However, if you would like me to take a pic and send to you i can do that   .
> 
> Hope my thoughts are helpful for you.....good luck
> 
> View attachment 4959290


Thank you so much! I appreciate you responding to me. I’m going to BG next week so see and feel the bags, hopefully will help me with my decision


----------



## cali_to_ny

This beauty was delivered to me today. I need to take a spin with it in my closet as it may be a bit limiting with my wardrobe, but the design is amazing (and continues on the bottom of the bag, which is not evident from the website photos!).


----------



## Home2020

pikake28 said:


> Oh...good luck...hope she is able to find one for you. Since she is in the European International market, if the Dior Boutique she is going to also is sold out...maybe she can ask the SA to see if it might be available any other location in Paris / Europe. As they should be able to see the inventory in their sector and get one to her...if available.



So my daughter went to Dior in Paris and they can indeed get the large Mutabilis tote. But she would have to order and pay. This is too risky to me. I would at least like to see a picture before but that seems ce n'est pas possible. ;-(


----------



## doni

cali_to_ny said:


> This beauty was delivered to me today. I need to take a spin with it in my closet as it may be a bit limiting with my wardrobe, but the design is amazing (and continues on the bottom of the bag, which is not evident from the website photos!).
> View attachment 4965587
> View attachment 4965589
> View attachment 4965590
> View attachment 4965591


Beautiful. You don’t need much more than a tee and a pair of gray jeans (or shorts in the Summer) to carry this tote. I like it that you also get a muted side to wear.


----------



## cali_to_ny

doni said:


> Beautiful. You don’t need much more than a tee and a pair of gray jeans (or shorts in the Summer) to carry this tote. I like it that you also get a muted side to wear.


Yes that's what I've been convincing myself! I was also really nervous about the bottom being the solid light color and that's not really a concern either.


----------



## pikake28

Home2020 said:


> So my daughter went to Dior in Paris and they can indeed get the large Mutabilis tote. But she would have to order and pay. This is too risky to me. I would at least like to see a picture before but that seems ce n'est pas possible. ;-(


Actually, that is expected and not uncommon as they call it a "reserve", I had to do that for both the ATW book tote that I purchased from Dior in Los Angeles as well as the laser book tote from Dior in Honolulu. Even though I prepaid for the totes, I still have the option to return it once it arrived. I am not sure if your daughter is living in Paris where she would receive the tote there or if it will be shipped to the U.S. Either way, she could ask / confirm their return policy. When you say, it's not possible for you to see the picture...they don't have a way to confirm what she is ordering? I would think they would be able to view it in their look book?


----------



## Home2020

pikake28 said:


> Actually, that is expected and not uncommon as they call it a "reserve", I had to do that for both the ATW book tote that I purchased from Dior in Los Angeles as well as the laser book tote from Dior in Honolulu. Even though I prepaid for the totes, I still have the option to return it once it arrived. I am not sure if your daughter is living in Paris where she would receive the tote there or if it will be shipped to the U.S. Either way, she could ask / confirm their return policy. When you say, it's not possible for you to see the picture...they don't have a way to confirm what she is ordering? I would think they would be able to view it in their look book?



Oh I know we would have to make a payment for the order. That is not my issue. We were just hoping to see a the real tote in the store before we do that. Because at that point I am buying it, right? She did not ask for the return policy but we know that it is in general not as generous as in the US. And yes, she is living there now and it would be delivered there. In any case, she likes to go back there and we will ask again.


----------



## averagejoe

Home2020 said:


> Because at that point I am buying it, right?


I totally agree! Unfortunately people are so keen to buy some pieces that if they aren't reserved this way, then we may have no chance of getting them. It sometimes makes for a frustrating shopping experience. We see pictures of things we may like but we aren't sure of yet, but have to commit to. They do refund if we don't like it, but I rather not go through that hassle. It's worse for clothes because we don't even know how they fit necessarily, although they offer free alterations. And then sometimes we see the arrivals in store and wish we reserved them because they are no longer in our size (I guess for bags that won't matter).


----------



## pikake28

Home2020 said:


> Oh I know we would have to make a payment for the order. That is not my issue. We were just hoping to see a the real tote in the store before we do that. Because at that point I am buying it, right? She did not ask for the return policy but we know that it is in general not as generous as in the US. And yes, she is living there now and it would be delivered there. In any case, she likes to go back there and we will ask again.


Ah...ok, I understand. I hope she is able to work with someone that us empathetic and hope Dior's policy is the same worldwide as a company. Best of luck...


----------



## Home2020

averagejoe said:


> I totally agree! Unfortunately people are so keen to buy some pieces that if they aren't reserved this way, then we may have no chance of getting them. It sometimes makes for a frustrating shopping experience. We see pictures of things we may like but we aren't sure of yet, but have to commit to. They do refund if we don't like it, but I rather not go through that hassle. It's worse for clothes because we don't even know how they fit necessarily, although they offer free alterations. And then sometimes we see the arrivals in store and wish we reserved them because they are no longer in our size (I guess for bags that won't matter).




Yes, I would also not just like to pay several thousand of dollars for a bag I can not look at in person. To me the right answer would have been  "If you are interested we will get this model and then you can decide." They obviously can get it.  I know it does not work that way though. 

Also, in Paris they are not exactly friendly in Dior my daughter said. I can not imagine that the return process is so pleasant. She wanted to take a picture from another bag but they almost did not let her. As if that diminishes the value. But she insisted in her American way.  She sent me this. I know not a tote and probably not the right place here but I'd love to share it. It is absolutely beautiful. 

What is this design called?


----------



## averagejoe

Home2020 said:


> Yes, I would also not just like to pay several thousand of dollars for a bag I can not look at in person. To me the right answer would have been  "If you are interested we will get this model and then you can decide." They obviously can get it.  I know it does not work that way though.
> 
> Also, in Paris they are not exactly friendly in Dior my daughter said. I can not imagine that the return process is so pleasant. She wanted to take a picture from another bag but they almost did not let her. As if that diminishes the value. But she insisted in her American way.  She sent me this. I know not a tote and probably not the right place here but I'd love to share it. It is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> What is this design called?


Yes, the brand can get the item in without a client having to pay first. I understand that some clients may waste their time with it, and also cause the brand to spend money on shipping an item to the boutique that ends up not getting sold, but wouldn't that speak also about the desirability of the item? If it were an amazing product, then it should sell even if the client chooses not to buy it.

I find it strange when a store has a no photos policy, especially for luxury goods. Once, I was at an optical store trying on eyeglasses frames and I asked my brother to help me take a photo of me wearing the frames because I cannot actually see what I look like with the frames without my prescription lenses. The salesperson said no photos. So we left. Did he even understand why people need glasses?

The Lady Dior in  your picture is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## pikake28

Home2020 said:


> Yes, I would also not just like to pay several thousand of dollars for a bag I can not look at in person. To me the right answer would have been  "If you are interested we will get this model and then you can decide." They obviously can get it.  I know it does not work that way though.
> 
> Also, in Paris they are not exactly friendly in Dior my daughter said. I can not imagine that the return process is so pleasant. She wanted to take a picture from another bag but they almost did not let her. As if that diminishes the value. But she insisted in her American way.  She sent me this. I know not a tote and probably not the right place here but I'd love to share it. It is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> What is this design called?


Here are some new Dior Collection....


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Home2020 said:


> Yes, I would also not just like to pay several thousand of dollars for a bag I can not look at in person. To me the right answer would have been  "If you are interested we will get this model and then you can decide." They obviously can get it.  I know it does not work that way though.
> 
> Also, in Paris they are not exactly friendly in Dior my daughter said. I can not imagine that the return process is so pleasant. She wanted to take a picture from another bag but they almost did not let her. As if that diminishes the value. But she insisted in her American way.  She sent me this. I know not a tote and probably not the right place here but I'd love to share it. It is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> What is this design called?



This design is  Multicolor Mille Fleurs Embroidery.  It also comes in a small book tote.  




Have you seen the Dior Hibiscus?  On the U.S. website there is a small (& mini) book tote...not sure if they made in the large size.  The design is created for the celebration of the 2021 Lunar New Year.


----------



## Home2020

pikake28 said:


> Here are some new Dior Collection....



Thank you so much.


----------



## Home2020

favoritethingshawaii said:


> This design is  Multicolor Mille Fleurs Embroidery.  It also comes in a small book tote.
> View attachment 4968097
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Dior Hibiscus?  On the U.S. website there is a small (& mini) book tote...not sure if they made in the large size.  The design is created for the celebration of the 2021 Lunar New Year.
> 
> View attachment 4968095
> 
> View attachment 4968096



Thank you for the information. These are all so super pretty. And seeing my daughter's photo of the Mille Fleurs Lady D they look even better in real life. I have to think about this now...


----------



## SharingACloset

Hi Everyone! Wondering What you do to preserve your book tote handles, or if you don't feel they need it. Do you use the Dior Mitzah scarf, or does an Hermes twilly also cover them (or is it too short?). Any other scarf brands you would recommend with a lower price tag? Thanks!


----------



## micahanne

Hi guys. So I’m all over the place, I was decided on the grey cannage but then I had a thought that the large tote looks so much better with a little statement. The grey cannage might be for like the small tote size. So looking into these as color is more year-round and probably easier to maintain. Thoughts? I have like till the weekend before the increase! It’s like a deadline haha


----------



## averagejoe

micahanne said:


> Hi guys. So I’m all over the place, I was decided on the grey cannage but then I had a thought that the large tote looks so much better with a little statement. The grey cannage might be for like the small tote size. So looking into these as color is more year-round and probably easier to maintain. Thoughts? I have like till the weekend before the increase! It’s like a deadline haha
> View attachment 4971979
> 
> View attachment 4971983


Of these two, I prefer the houndstooth, although I would prefer the small grey Cannage version over that. I do agree the Book Tote looks the best in the large size, but I think the grey Cannage is more classic. I thought it came in the large size as well although I could be wrong.


----------



## averagejoe

SharingACloset said:


> Hi Everyone! Wondering What you do to preserve your book tote handles, or if you don't feel they need it. Do you use the Dior Mitzah scarf, or does an Hermes twilly also cover them (or is it too short?). Any other scarf brands you would recommend with a lower price tag? Thanks!


I don't own a Book Tote but from this forum, I think some people don't wrap the handles because they find the handles quite durable and some do, to prevent darkening and also pilling. It may depend on how dry your hands are and/or if you wear rings.

Lots of brands make scarves with lower price points, although there are so many that it is hard to recommend one.


----------



## micahanne

averagejoe said:


> Of these two, I prefer the houndstooth, although I would prefer the small grey Cannage version over that. I do agree the Book Tote looks the best in the large size, but I think the grey Cannage is more classic. I thought it came in the large size as well although I could be wrong.



thank you! Yes the grey cannage does come in large. It’s very classic. Iwent to see the houndstooth today and it was so pretty because of the little shimmer on the threading. Thanks for the input again


----------



## averagejoe

micahanne said:


> thank you! Yes the grey cannage does come in large. It’s very classic. Iwent to see the houndstooth today and it was so pretty because of the little shimmer on the threading. Thanks for the input again


Oh I didn't know the houndstooth shimmered. Tough choice then. I know the other tote you posted does shimmer. I do love the details in the Cannage embroidery where the embroidery inside each "diamond" is different from the other parts of the Cannage.


----------



## BagLover21

Purchased this beauty and 2 mitzvahs just in time to avoid the price increase


----------



## micahanne

averagejoe said:


> Oh I didn't know the houndstooth shimmered. Tough choice then. I know the other tote you posted does shimmer. I do love the details in the Cannage embroidery where the embroidery inside each "diamond" is different from the other parts of the Cannage.



I know I gave myself today as my deadline to make decision. It’s between the grey cannage and the houndstooth  the grey is so classic and since I want to personalized my first one (yup I’m one of those hehe I don’t plan to resell anyway) I think the more subtle color of the cannage won’t be too loud with it. The shimmer on the houndstooth is so pretty and gives it an extra wow.. I do already have a ysl black tote, it’s not the same, but maybe if I get a print it shouldn’t be with black as I already I one that is. So yup! Deadline today!


----------



## averagejoe

micahanne said:


> I know I gave myself today as my deadline to make decision. It’s between the grey cannage and the houndstooth  the grey is so classic and since I want to personalized my first one (yup I’m one of those hehe I don’t plan to resell anyway) I think the more subtle color of the cannage won’t be too loud with it. The shimmer on the houndstooth is so pretty and gives it an extra wow.. I do already have a ysl black tote, it’s not the same, but maybe if I get a print it shouldn’t be with black as I already I one that is. So yup! Deadline today!


Good luck on your decision! Either choice is great, now that I know the houndstooth shimmers.


----------



## spartanwoman

SharingACloset said:


> Hi Everyone! Wondering What you do to preserve your book tote handles, or if you don't feel they need it. Do you use the Dior Mitzah scarf, or does an Hermes twilly also cover them (or is it too short?). Any other scarf brands you would recommend with a lower price tag? Thanks!


I have Hermes Twilly's on my large Book Tote. They are a bit shorter than the Mitzah's, but will work. You just don't get any extra length to tie a pretty bow like you do with scarves that are a bit longer.


----------



## may3545

How often do you use your book totes? Small vs large? I'm thinking if I need both a small book tote and a large book took. I have 3 young boys, so these may be good options. How are they holding up?


----------



## BrandSnob

micahanne said:


> Hi guys. So I’m all over the place, I was decided on the grey cannage but then I had a thought that the large tote looks so much better with a little statement. The grey cannage might be for like the small tote size. So looking into these as color is more year-round and probably easier to maintain. Thoughts? I have like till the weekend before the increase! It’s like a deadline haha
> View attachment 4971979
> 
> View attachment 4971983



this isn’t the real Dior website. Are u sure These are authentic? The beige and black bag is old and long sold out


----------



## averagejoe

BrandSnob said:


> this isn’t the real Dior website. Are u sure These are authentic? The beige and black bag is old and long sold out


The Dior website doesn't show all of items currently in boutiques. Some items are carried over from one season to the next, especially bags.


----------



## purse mommy

Hello Everyone

I want to buy a book tote on the preloved market. I was wondering if I embroidery is available on older book totes. I want one but I want it preloved.


----------



## sashinla

Was always in love with the blue TDJ and originally wanted a small but after trying it on in the boutique, I decided to get the large since it does the embroidery more justice.

However, I couldn’t get the classic blue oblique out of my head and just picked up a small one. I’m trying to justify the large one for weekend trips and travel and the small one for more day to day. Not sure how much use I’ll get out of them but they sure are gorgeous to look at.


----------



## micahanne

BrandSnob said:


> this isn’t the real Dior website. Are u sure These are authentic? The beige and black bag is old and long sold out



yup they are authentic. that's my wish list as created by my SA from Dior.


----------



## boomer1234

Well after years of resisting the book tote.... this happened... of course post price increase but that’s life! I was debating between the TDJ and oblique (both small). Did I get it right?


----------



## sashinla

boomer1234 said:


> Well after years of resisting the book tote.... this happened... of course post price increase but that’s life! I was debating between the TDJ and oblique (both small). Did I get it right?


They’re both beautiful styles, I have both but got the TDJ first since I’m scared it might one day go away. The oblique will always be there


----------



## boomer1234

sashinla said:


> They’re both beautiful styles, I have both but got the TDJ first since I’m scared it might one day go away. The oblique will always be there


True! Which was what I was thinking when I bought it. But then I think I am only going to get one tote.... shrug.


----------



## LavenderIce

boomer1234 said:


> Well after years of resisting the book tote.... this happened... of course post price increase but that’s life! I was debating between the TDJ and oblique (both small). Did I get it right?



You got it right! TDJ is more beautiful and interesting to look at. Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

boomer1234 said:


> Well after years of resisting the book tote.... this happened... of course post price increase but that’s life! I was debating between the TDJ and oblique (both small). Did I get it right?


Yes, indeed! It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## boomer1234

Thank you!! Can’t wait to enjoy it!


----------



## angelz629

boomer1234 said:


> Thank you!! Can’t wait to enjoy it!


Let me know how you like it! I keep debating back and forth myself!!


----------



## boomer1234

angelz629 said:


> Let me know how you like it! I keep debating back and forth myself!!


Will do! I mainly got it because I have the never full gm size and then the birkin 30 but nothing in between. And I was hoping to use it when I travel (when that finally happens).


----------



## Yijingchan

Took out my vintage wallet to match my book tote.. love the oblique print!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

sashinla said:


> View attachment 4989691
> 
> Was always in love with the blue TDJ and originally wanted a small but after trying it on in the boutique, I decided to get the large since it does the embroidery more justice.
> 
> However, I couldn’t get the classic blue oblique out of my head and just picked up a small one. I’m trying to justify the large one for weekend trips and travel and the small one for more day to day. Not sure how much use I’ll get out of them but they sure are gorgeous to look at.


I justify having one of each size for the same reasons, and these are great choices!


----------



## Mady14

After a year of thinking about the Book Tote, I finally got one!!


----------



## platanoparty

Hi book tote lovers! I’m so curious if you find these bags sag a lot over time on the bottom? I’ve heard the leather ones are prone to doing so but does this happen with canvas ones too? I’m curious but i also feel a shaper/organizer could be a good option in that case. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbkctpf

Hey all, I just got my first book tote and wanted to know if this was normal: there is some lose stitching on the c, t and o. I mean if I back up I don’t notice it as much but if I’m holding it in front of I see it.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

bbkctpf said:


> Hey all, I just got my first book tote and wanted to know if this was normal: there is some lose stitching on the c, t and o. I mean if I back up I don’t notice it as much but if I’m holding it in front of I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033115
> View attachment 5033116



This happened with a Catherine tote I had too.  I don't know if it's _normal _since that's the first non-leather bag I've bought from Dior in over a decade, but you're definitely not the only one.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

bbkctpf said:


> Hey all, I just got my first book tote and wanted to know if this was normal: there is some lose stitching on the c, t and o. I mean if I back up I don’t notice it as much but if I’m holding it in front of I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033115
> View attachment 5033116



Yeah mine looks like that too. I’d say it’s normal and part of the vintage-y design.


----------



## bbkctpf

Thanks @Prettyinpnknwht and @Kuschelnudde for the feedback!  Good to know it’s been seen before. I will leave it then.
I was taking a closer look at the border and noticed it’s not fully embroidered in blue, does this look about same for all the book totes as well?


----------



## CKathi

platanoparty said:


> Hi book tote lovers! I’m so curious if you find these bags sag a lot over time on the bottom? I’ve heard the leather ones are prone to doing so but does this happen with canvas ones too? I’m curious but i also feel a shaper/organizer could be a good option in that case. Thanks in advance!


I was wondering about this point as well and hope someone can give his / her feedback!


----------



## Mady14

bbkctpf said:


> Thanks @Prettyinpnknwht and @Kuschelnudde for the feedback!  Good to know it’s been seen before. I will leave it then.
> I was taking a closer look at the border and noticed it’s not fully embroidered in blue, does this look about same for all the book totes as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033810



My SA said these "imperfections" are normal and it's part of the uniqueness of each bag due to its handcrafted nature. 

For reference, here's a close up of mine. You will not the same white threads in different places. 


bbkctpf said:


> Thanks @Prettyinpnknwht and @Kuschelnudde for the feedback!  Good to know it’s been seen before. I will leave it then.
> I was taking a closer look at the border and noticed it’s not fully embroidered in blue, does this look about same for all the book totes as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033810


My Book Tote has the same white threads.

My SA said these "imperfections" are normal and it's part of the uniqueness of each bag due to its handcrafted nature.


----------



## bbkctpf

Thanks @Mady14.  Well now I can go give this baby a spin!
Also would like to know if a base shaper is needed (if the canvas one sags!).


----------



## Venessa84

Well I finally did it...added a book tote to my Dior collection. It’s been on my wishlist for quite sometime but other bags got in the way. I’m also patient and knew some of these would start showing up at the outlet.



I remember when this came out in 2019 and I loved everything about it. These are some very well made bags with very beautiful details. 

I know this print wasn’t a favorite on here but it’s perfect to me. I’m all about a bag that represents my favorite country.


----------



## Venessa84

Duplicate post


----------



## bbkctpf

Venessa84 said:


> Well I finally did it...added a book tote to my Dior collection. It’s been on my wishlist for quite sometime but other bags got in the way. I’m also patient and knew some of these would start showing up at the outlet.
> View attachment 5035092
> View attachment 5035093
> 
> I remember when this came out in 2019 and I loved everything about it. These are some very well made bags with very beautiful details.
> 
> I know this print wasn’t a favorite on here but it’s perfect to me. I’m all about a bag that represents my favorite country.


This is so nice! Congrats on the new bag! I didn’t know they show up in the outlets. How much did they go for?


----------



## mzbaglady1

bbkctpf said:


> This is so nice! Congrats on the new bag! I didn’t know they show up in the outlets. How much did they go for?


I just snapped a picture yesterday at the outlets 1600.00. They were sold out immediately. They also had guitar straps. 900.00+.


----------



## Venessa84

bbkctpf said:


> This is so nice! Congrats on the new bag! I didn’t know they show up in the outlets. How much did they go for?



Thank you!! The above post is correct it was about $1600 plus tax. They sold out rather quickly. I feel like all bags except the Lady Dior end up at the outlet at some point. It may take a long time (4 years plus sometimes) but it‘ll happen.


----------



## bbkctpf

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just snapped a picture yesterday at the outlets 1600.00. They were sold out immediately. They also had guitar straps. 900.00+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035246
> View attachment 5035248


Wowwwww what a great price! Good to know for the future when I can go to the outlets.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbkctpf

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!! The above post is correct it was about $1600 plus tax. They sold out rather quickly. I feel like all bags except the Lady Dior end up at the outlet at some point. It may take a long time (4 years plus sometimes) but it‘ll happen.


I never knew that. I’ve only gone outlet shopping when I visit nyc at Woodbury.
A part of me wants the Caro to end up there haha


----------



## mzbaglady1

bbkctpf said:


> I never knew that. I’ve only gone outlet shopping when I visit nyc at Woodbury.
> A part of me wants the Caro to end up there haha


Due to the pandemic and store closures at full high end retail stock is sitting unsold. I have seen at the outlets new high end designer stores opening up. Balmain is at the outlets. I asked when did they open and they said black Friday. Goldengoose, Moose Knuckles, Moncler opened up a second location just for the collaboration merchandise. I know Dior had a lot of merchandise sitting unsold when I went into a boutique I took pictures and told my friends some of this merchandise is going to be at the outlets by the spring or summer of 2021. Men's Dior opened up their own location at the outlets and I just walked out when a Sa texted me pictures of items that just came in.


----------



## Venessa84

bbkctpf said:


> I never knew that. I’ve only gone outlet shopping when I visit nyc at Woodbury.
> A part of me wants the Caro to end up there haha



There's only 2 Dior outlets. The one at Woodbury and there's one in England. 
The Caro will definitely end up there...the question is when.


----------



## micahanne

Venessa84 said:


> There's only 2 Dior outlets. The one at Woodbury and there's one in England.
> The Caro will definitely end up there...the question is when.


Hi! Would love to have a contact at the dior Woodbury. Do you mind sharing?


----------



## micahanne

I finally got my first dior bag. Thought about this for so long and working 2 jobs plus a toddler at home while WFH I decided to reward myself  I added personalization since I’ve always been into it and monogram etc, not planning on selling so I took the plunge and did it. So excited about this bag! Even my husband said, “hmm this might be one of your better bags.”
Thank you all for the inputs when I was debating about the print. I love the subtle shine to this bag.


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> I finally got my first dior bag. Thought about this for so long and working 2 jobs plus a toddler at home while WFH I decided to reward myself  I added personalization since I’ve always been into it and monogram etc, not planning on selling so I took the plunge and did it. So excited about this bag! Even my husband said, “hmm this might be one of your better bags.”
> Thank you all for the inputs when I was debating about the print. I love the subtle shine to this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5039197
> View attachment 5039198


The shine is beautiful!  Never knew it came in this fabric.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi ! has anyone by chance had any experience with spray protecting their book tote ? and/or have any recommendations for a color that matches best to the TDJ book tote's white/cream background for a samorga organizer ? thank you in advance !


----------



## DeryaHm

CKathi said:


> I was wondering about this point as well and hope someone can give his / her feedback!


Never had an issue with sagging, have never used an insert.


----------



## BrandSnob

Does anyone know whether the light grey oblique color is permanent or limited?


----------



## spartanwoman

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! has anyone by chance had any experience with spray protecting their book tote ? and/or have any recommendations for a color that matches best to the TDJ book tote's white/cream background for a samorga organizer ? thank you in advance !


I used Scotchguard and it worked just fine. Got the grey Samoga insert and it looks great


----------



## anna2b2

Does anyone regret their book tote and if so, why? I'm planning to get one as a gift in a couple of months and I just want to be sure the book tote is what I want (instead of another tote, mainly LV on the go).


----------



## BrandSnob

anna2b2 said:


> Does anyone regret their book tote and if so, why? I'm planning to get one as a gift in a couple of months and I just want to be sure the book tote is what I want (instead of another tote, mainly LV on the go).



i think it would depend on what you want to use it for and your style. The LV tote is a lot louder in my opinion, too loud for me, but it has a shoulder strap which the Dior does not. As far as wear, the LV will lose structure worse than Dior, but the canvas will hold up whereas the Dior will eventually pill


----------



## SabiLyn

have been debating on a book tote ever since they came out. Then considered the Chanel tote because I guess it’s a little smaller but never really liked any that much. This is the first book tote pattern I have really liked a lot. I like the bali touch on side panels. I would want to personalize it with my last name embroidered. So obviously a commitment. No resale value.  I guess my hesitancy is the price for a travel bag. I don’t have that much to carry everyday. Anyone on the fence but super pleased they took the plunge?


----------



## lxrac

SabiLyn said:


> have been debating on a book tote ever since they came out. Then considered the Chanel tote because I guess it’s a little smaller but never really liked any that much. This is the first book tote pattern I have really liked a lot. I like the bali touch on side panels. I would want to personalize it with my last name embroidered. So obviously a commitment. No resale value.  I guess my hesitancy is the price for a travel bag. I don’t have that much to carry everyday. Anyone on the fence but super pleased they took the plunge?


Just buy it girl


----------



## SabiLyn

lxrac said:


> Just buy it girl


Ok I did. Gorgeous. Will get it personalized after summer season


----------



## SabiLyn

Well instead of waiting until after summer i dropped my book tote off at the boutique for personalization. Figured I want to be done when it’s new. I saw one post about scotch guard, will that help protect it from moisture? And no bad effect from scotch guard?


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

SabiLyn said:


> Well instead of waiting until after summer i dropped my book tote off at the boutique for personalization. Figured I want to be done when it’s new. I saw one post about scotch guard, will that help protect it from moisture? And no bad effect from scotch guard?


i don’t use scotchguard but i use collonil carbon pro (same thing essentially just different brand) and i haven’t had any issues ! no bad effects on my tote, and yes it should protect from moisture because its serving as a barrier to the material. but i would make sure that you do a few coats (allowing them to dry in between) because of the material of the booktote, its soaking in the spray, but you also want to make sure that the outside layer of the bag is still protected !


----------



## ps04997

anna2b2 said:


> Does anyone regret their book tote and if so, why? I'm planning to get one as a gift in a couple of months and I just want to be sure the book tote is what I want (instead of another tote, mainly LV on the go).


It depends on your preference, the book tote needs a slight bit more maintenance and care than the LV on the go. That said I have 4 Dior book totes now and it’s like carrying a beautiful piece of art on your arm, especially the Toile the Jouy print is gorgeous and draws attention whenever I carry it around the city. I’ve started using a bag organizer, I found one on Etsy that works perfectly on my original sized tote and it keeps the shape of the tote without slouching. Best of luck with your purchase!


----------



## LuxBoy27

Hi there! Does anyone know if this black cannage version of the book tote in the large size is still available in the US? (Brand new or prelove)  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hautedistrict

SabiLyn said:


> Well instead of waiting until after summer i dropped my book tote off at the boutique for personalization. Figured I want to be done when it’s new. I saw one post about scotch guard, will that help protect it from moisture? And no bad effect from scotch guard?



I wouldn't spray it, i have 2 book tote small and big, both are light colors from the dioriviera collection. I use them almost everyday to carry my stuff, wore them to the beach, for the airport and they didn't get dirty. It’s very hard for them to get dirty unless you’re a really messy person. Its my favourite casual bag, very functional and easy to wear, im even considering getting a third one in red from the new collection.


----------



## leah.simon11

Has anyone seen this bag in a boutique? (A bit older) but so gorgeous


----------



## gracieng

Couldn't resist when this variation came out....


----------



## Hautedistrict

gracieng said:


> Couldn't resist when this variation came out....


Same  i have this color from last year dioriviera and i got the red one from this year collection.


----------



## GG Paris

I ended up purchasing this toile de jouy book tote in small yesterday -completely unexpectedly! I’ve always loved the look of the book totes but when I saw this navy colour combination in person I didn’t hesitate for a second 

Originally I also wasn’t sure about the size (I gravitate to small bags and tend not to carry lots). But I have to say I’m in love with this bag! The small size is perfect for days I’ll be travelling or need to carry more.


----------



## GG Paris

Taking it out today for the first time today so I’ve added some pics. This bag is easy to wear with pretty much all my daytime outfits so I’m very happy


----------



## maris.crane

Maybe someone here can confirm, because I'm wondering if (and hoping!) Dior Customer Service is wrong.

I was hoping to get a Small Oblique Burgundy Dior Book Tote, with my name personalized (I never could find stuff with my name spelled correctly as a kid, lol). I reached out to Dior to ask if they do the ABCDior same-day, but the General Customer Service line wrote back and said ABCDior personalization on Book Totes is not available in Canada at this time? But all the stores/concessions in my city say services available are ABCDior Personalization. Is anyone able to confirm? I'm hoping the stores will by open to go into by the week after next


----------



## cali_to_ny

leah.simon11 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag in a boutique? (A bit older) but so gorgeous


 There is a similar one as part of the current collection - I love the blue and cream combo!
https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...book-tote-blue-toile-de-jouy-palms-embroidery


----------



## cali_to_ny

Just noticed a bad fake on the latest episode of Below Deck Sailing Yacht...


----------



## Lostforwords

I picked up a pre loved fiesta book tote and its in great condition! I also bought a reversed toile de jouy a couple of days ago and comparing them structurally the new bag is way more stiff. Anything i can do to re-stiffen the fiesta tote. My SA alao said that the toile de jouy is much stronger? I think as a result of the embroidery on the canvas.


----------



## Lostforwords

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! has anyone by chance had any experience with spray protecting their book tote ? and/or have any recommendations for a color that matches best to the TDJ book tote's white/cream background for a samorga organizer ? thank you in advance !


So I just sprayed 2 book tote withs scotchgard fabric protector. Didnt discolour. Darkened slightly when when and dried right up!


----------



## ps04997

leah.simon11 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag in a boutique? (A bit older) but so gorgeous


The toile de jouy palm tote is gorgeous, I bought it last year, been using it a ton and it’s holding up very well!


----------



## TraceySH

Here are new ones to add to this thread. I shied away from the BT for awhile, sold mine (I was made cuz they scratched my Hermes alligator constance wallets) but alas, I came back with the wildest of the wild ones....I think they are super fun & fresh! When I first saw the collection awhile ago, I was like  , oh just NO. Esp with the dinosaur which reminded me of Rex? (not sure what the coach one is). Somehow now they just seems too happy to pass up!


----------



## charineC

gracieng said:


> Couldn't resist when this variation came out....



This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## hellovan2020

Does anyone know which collection this book tote is from? a trusted reseller is selling this on sale and it’s a very good deal and wondering if I should jump the gun on this one. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Skyww2019

hellovan2020 said:


> Does anyone know which collection this book tote is from? a trusted reseller is selling this on sale and it’s a very good deal and wondering if I should jump the gun on this one. Really appreciate your help!



I think it's from the 2021 Cruise collection which launched early this year.


----------



## ziggybess

hellovan2020 said:


> Does anyone know which collection this book tote is from? a trusted reseller is selling this on sale and it’s a very good deal and wondering if I should jump the gun on this one. Really appreciate your help!


If I'm not mistaken it is from the 2021 cruise. The print is called Mille Fleurs : https://www.dior.com/en_int/womens-fashion/mille-fleurs


----------



## cnicolas

I recently ordered the regular size toile de jouy in reverse navy after sitting on it for years (super excited for it to arrive!) because I thought it looked better on me than the small size. But then I fell into a rabbit hole of watching videos and reading others’ opinions after purchasing. I’m now debating getting the small after all. What are all your thoughts on the size difference? Does the large size fit underneath a plane seat or will I be asked to put it in the overhead compartment often? So conflicted!


----------



## nikkigirl

leah.simon11 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag in a boutique? (A bit older) but so gorgeous


Hey, could you find one? I cant find it anywhere


----------



## WillstarveforLV

maris.crane said:


> Maybe someone here can confirm, because I'm wondering if (and hoping!) Dior Customer Service is wrong.
> 
> I was hoping to get a Small Oblique Burgundy Dior Book Tote, with my name personalized (I never could find stuff with my name spelled correctly as a kid, lol). I reached out to Dior to ask if they do the ABCDior same-day, but the General Customer Service line wrote back and said ABCDior personalization on Book Totes is not available in Canada at this time? But all the stores/concessions in my city say services available are ABCDior Personalization. Is anyone able to confirm? I'm hoping the stores will by open to go into by the week after next


I have been advised at all Dior boutiques in Toronto and Montreal (Holts, Saks, Flagship, Olgivys) that they do personalization on the Book totes however that it takes 3 months minimum. I decided not to and just bought the Small Oblique Burgundy Dior Book Tote without personalization since I already have 2 Goyard totes that are personalized and did not want to wait over 3 months especially during lock downs.


----------



## maris.crane

WillstarveforLV said:


> I have been advised at all Dior boutiques in Toronto and Montreal (Holts, Saks, Flagship, Olgivys) that they do personalization on the Book totes however that it takes 3 months minimum. I decided not to and just bought the Small Oblique Burgundy Dior Book Tote without personalization since I already have 2 Goyard totes that are personalized and did not want to wait over 3 months especially during lock downs.



Thank you for the heads up! I ended up buying the Mini version several weeks ago and took it out for it's maiden voyage this past weekend!  Hope you're enjoying your Small in good health!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Today I finally got around to spraying scotchguard fabric protector on my book tote. Happy to report back that it looks okay, it didn't change colour or anything. And I got to try the my new samorga bag organizer that fit perfectly. So now my bag is ready to use.


----------



## leah.simon11

nikkigirl said:


> Hey, could you find one? I cant find it anywhere


I have not been able to  to nervous to buy pre-loved and it seems to have sold out


----------



## leah.simon11

cnicolas said:


> I recently ordered the regular size toile de jouy in reverse navy after sitting on it for years (super excited for it to arrive!) because I thought it looked better on me than the small size. But then I fell into a rabbit hole of watching videos and reading others’ opinions after purchasing. I’m now debating getting the small after all. What are all your thoughts on the size difference? Does the large size fit underneath a plane seat or will I be asked to put it in the overhead compartment often? So conflicted!



My large is my favorite travel bag - fits a laptop, 2 smaller purses, cosmetic bag, and sandals when I go to florida. I do put mine under the seat.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

maris.crane said:


> Thank you for the heads up! I ended up buying the Mini version several weeks ago and took it out for it's maiden voyage this past weekend!  Hope you're enjoying your Small in good health!


Thank you - I just bought mine this past weekend - I opted for the burgundy oblique instead of the navy so I most likely will not use it until the fall. Hope you are enjoying the mini version - it is so fashionably adorable!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I've fallen in love with the book tote from the Chiuri gold capsule collection but when I asked my SA about it she said that its not available in the UK. Sad but its saved me a lot of money.


----------



## averagejoe

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I've fallen in love with the book tote from the Chiuri gold capsule collection but when I asked my SA about it she said that its not available in the UK. Sad but its saved me a lot of money.


They have more gold ones coming out for Resort 2022 in November(ish). They're absolutely beautiful! Will share a photo if I find one.


----------



## AKCHL

I just purchased my first book tote and I am in love! It is so beautiful. I did find a few minor flaw but I am not sure if they are typical for a book tote or if I should exchange it. Is it typical to have a few minor flaws in a book tote? I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## Mady14

AKCHL said:


> I just purchased my first book tote and I am in love! It is so beautiful. I did find a few minor flaw but I am not sure if they are typical for a book tote or if I should exchange it. Is it typical to have a few minor flaws in a book tote? I would appreciate any insight.



The way I see it, the embroidery "flaws" are halmarks of personalized craftsmanship. No two bags are alike. A thing you might keep in mind are what you think are "acceptable uniqueness". Some might be more to your liking than others (e.g. loose thread on certain parts of the bag vs others).


----------



## averagejoe

AKCHL said:


> I just purchased my first book tote and I am in love! It is so beautiful. I did find a few minor flaw but I am not sure if they are typical for a book tote or if I should exchange it. Is it typical to have a few minor flaws in a book tote? I would appreciate any insight.


I agree with @Mady14 . 

As for the loose thread, you can just use fine scissors to trim it off.


----------



## 880

AKCHL said:


> I just purchased my first book tote and I am in love! It is so beautiful. I did find a few minor flaw but I am not sure if they are typical for a book tote or if I should exchange it. Is it typical to have a few minor flaws in a book tote? I would appreciate any insight.


I love your tote! It’s beautiful and i wouldn’t worry about minor flaws (The one you exchange for will no doubt have other issues lol) it’s the nature of the threads and the fabric (I’m still searching for thr book tote I want, but I do have a Dior around the world embroidery fabric bag)


----------



## SMF

Has anyone ever had a problem with colour fading on a book tote? My navy blue kaleidiorscope tote has started to go light pink at the top on both end panels. My bag has been at home and out of use for over a year due to COVID so it isn't wear and tear. It's also not about sun exposure. Thanks


----------



## megan_jock

Does anyone own the personalized book tote here? Can you share your experiences? Any regret?


----------



## AKCHL

I really appreciate the feedback regarding the unique features of my new book tote and I have decided to keep it. Now I just have to pick a set of mitzahs to go with it.


----------



## cnicolas

Trying to make a decision between these two! I don’t like the toile de jouy in the small size since it looks a little busier and doesn’t showcase the embroidery as well, so I would definitely go for this size. But I love the small zodiac book tote in terms of size and color. Any opinions?


----------



## 880

cnicolas said:


> I love the small zodiac book tote in terms of size and color. Any opinions?


Go with what you love and don’t overthink it


----------



## sashinla

cnicolas said:


> View attachment 5143305
> 
> Trying to make a decision between these two! I don’t like the toile de jouy in the small size since it looks a little busier and doesn’t showcase the embroidery as well, so I would definitely go for this size. But I love the small zodiac book tote in terms of size and color. Any opinions?


The small zodiac is amazing! In the past, they haven’t been available in small and it looks more unique than the reverse TGJ.


----------



## xiaoxiao

cnicolas said:


> View attachment 5143305
> 
> Trying to make a decision between these two! I don’t like the toile de jouy in the small size since it looks a little busier and doesn’t showcase the embroidery as well, so I would definitely go for this size. But I love the small zodiac book tote in terms of size and color. Any opinions?



I prefer zodiac as well, go with what you love!


----------



## mcmc

megan_jock said:


> Does anyone own the personalized book tote here? Can you share your experiences? Any regret?



i’d like to know as well … been going back and forth whether i should get it personalised. welcome any comments, thanks ladies


----------



## 880

mcmc said:


> i’d like to know as well … been going back and forth whether i should get it personalised. welcome any comments, thanks ladies


Though I haven’t found the right book tote to purchase yet, I got my around the world Lady Dior embroidery personalized, and I love it! Highly recommend!


----------



## mcmc

880 said:


> Though I haven’t found the right book tote to purchase yet, I got my around the world Lady Dior embroidery personalized, and I love it! Highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5144096
> View attachment 5144151


thank you, 880! your Around the World LD looks so classy and pretty!  hope you meet your holy grail book tote soon!


----------



## lazypauline

Mady14 said:


> After a year of thinking about the Book Tote, I finally got one!!
> 
> View attachment 5005063



Me too, I have been thinking about it since first release but the size was too big..then the small size got me thinking again. The fabric material and light colored was another hesitation. 

The TDJ is TDF..I finally jump the gun too! Congrats for you, this got my heart too❤️


----------



## lazypauline

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! has anyone by chance had any experience with spray protecting their book tote ? and/or have any recommendations for a color that matches best to the TDJ book tote's white/cream background for a samorga organizer ? thank you in advance !


I bought a water repellent spray from a UK website. I tried it on my book tote and other bags, it repel water without giving a starchy feeling to the bag. U won't feel anything on the fabric.


----------



## lazypauline

leah.simon11 said:


> I have not been able to  to nervous to buy pre-loved and it seems to have sold out


Please refer to my reply in your earlier post looking for the bag..hope it helps.


----------



## lazypauline

cnicolas said:


> View attachment 5143305
> 
> Trying to make a decision between these two! I don’t like the toile de jouy in the small size since it looks a little busier and doesn’t showcase the embroidery as well, so I would definitely go for this size. But I love the small zodiac book tote in terms of size and color. Any opinions?


I was deciding between the navy blue TDJ or the usual cream TDJ with blue embroidery. At last I go for the cream TDJ although I the color is much harder to take care, solely because I feel the same as u about the navy TDJ. It doesn't show the beauty of TDJ, just looking busy like some scarf prints to me.


----------



## iamthecutest

Buying an oblique book tote soon in regular size.  Looking for insight on why the navy is so overwhelmingly more popular.  I love both navy and burgundy but slightly leaning towards burgundy.  I've seen black worn with the navy which encourages me as I do wear some black.  Anyways I know it comes down to which color I like best, just divided.  Helppppp


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

lazypauline said:


> I bought a water repellent spray from a UK website. I tried it on my book tote and other bags, it repel water without giving a starchy feeling to the bag. U won't feel anything on the fabric.



thank you for this !!! i actually ended up using collonil carbon pro (what i use for all my other bags too !!) and it worked great on my book tote as well ! glad the havre de luxe one worked for you, i’ve heard great things about their products


----------



## jelliedfeels

iamthecutest said:


> Buying an oblique book tote soon in regular size.  Looking for insight on why the navy is so overwhelmingly more popular.  I love both navy and burgundy but slightly leaning towards burgundy.  I've seen black worn with the navy which encourages me as I do wear some black.  Anyways I know it comes down to which color I like best, just divided.  Helppppp


For me, the no navy with black thing is over but it does have to be quite a muted combination.

I think more people are into cool tones than warm tones so they find navy a good match for blue/Silver/platinum/pastels etc.

However, lots of people love warm tones: so if you love burgundy then get burgundy. It’ll also look better with beige/brown/green/red

I suppose the thing to do is have a look at your wardrobe & shoes & think about what colours you wear other than black


----------



## Mady14

lazypauline said:


> Me too, I have been thinking about it since first release but the size was too big..then the small size got me thinking again. The fabric material and light colored was another hesitation.
> 
> The TDJ is TDF..I finally jump the gun too! Congrats for you, this got my heart too❤



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lazypauline

Mady14 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you but I m still a bit worried about the light cream color of this bag although i did spray protective layer on it. Because i have a cream color Chanel in jersey material, it have brown spots appearing on the fabric ☹️☹️ just like some old white shirts.


----------



## Sharona228

How long does it usually take to have a book tote personalized? It’s been over 4 weeks, and I’m still waiting. Wondering if this is normal.


----------



## averagejoe

Sharona228 said:


> How long does it usually take to have a book tote personalized? It’s been over 4 weeks, and I’m still waiting. Wondering if this is normal.


It depends on how busy they are with it, and also how long it took to ship the item to the site that they perform the personalization at. I'm guessing 4-6 weeks is standard although some people get it a lot faster. I suggest contacting your SA and asking them to follow up.


----------



## katandcocoa

My first Dior bag and Book Tote! The detail of the embroidery is just stunning


----------



## DoggieBags

small small book tote in smooth calfskin, indigo blue gradient


----------



## patty_o

I just purchased my first book tote - in the navy oblique (my first Dior bag) from my trip in Hawaii! 
I was so excited that I forgot to ask the SA how to store it. I was wondering how do you guys store your book totes? I am waiting for my organizer from zoomoni to come in but do you guys store your book tote standing up or laying flat (while in the dust bag of course). 
Thank you!


----------



## iamthecutest

So happy to join, fresh from Dior


----------



## styleformiles

Hi fellow book toters......my husband just got me this beauty yesterday and i'm deeply in love with her!!  would love to hear everyone's tips & tricks for keeping her clean. usually, i buy pre-loved, so i'm feeling a bit precious with this one! the craftsmanship is f*cking epic (and i can be a total slob)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## styleformiles

katandcocoa said:


> View attachment 5152158
> 
> My first Dior bag and Book Tote! The detail of the embroidery is just stunning


i just got the toile de jouy original sized yesterday (pics below) and legit spent maybe an hour just admiring the embroidery! i don't know if i can ever buy anything factory-made again!!!


----------



## styleformiles

megan_jock said:


> Does anyone own the personalized book tote here? Can you share your experiences? Any regret?


i've noticed that on TRR, the personalized dior book totes don't sell as quickly and often have to be sold at a discount. for me personally, i see these bags as assets I'm collecting so don't want to do anything to devalue it right out the gate. that's just one woman's opinion though! i don't love monogramming in general, but if it's something you enjoy, then could be worth it!


----------



## styleformiles

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Today I finally got around to spraying scotchguard fabric protector on my book tote. Happy to report back that it looks okay, it didn't change colour or anything. And I got to try the my new samorga bag organizer that fit perfectly. So now my bag is ready to use.


hi there! trying to figure out if i should scotch guard mine as well. which pattern do you have?


----------



## styleformiles

Mady14 said:


> The way I see it, the embroidery "flaws" are halmarks of personalized craftsmanship. No two bags are alike. A thing you might keep in mind are what you think are "acceptable uniqueness". Some might be more to your liking than others (e.g. loose thread on certain parts of the bag vs others).


glad to hear this because it confirms my suspicion when I noticed a few loose threads on mine right after purchasing from the miami location!! kinda into the imperfections tb


880 said:


> Though I haven’t found the right book tote to purchase yet, I got my around the world Lady Dior embroidery personalized, and I love it! Highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5144096
> View attachment 5144151


gorgeous bag and such cool chairs!!!!!!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

styleformiles said:


> hi there! trying to figure out if i should scotch guard mine as well. which pattern do you have?


i sprayed mine with collonil carbon pro (same concept as scotch guard, apple guard, havre de luxe, etc.) and mine has been perfect / no issues ! i know some may not recommend doing so but i personally think its worth doing and have had a great experience with it - i have two book totes in toile de jouy


----------



## purse mommy

880 said:


> Though I haven’t found the right book tote to purchase yet, I got my around the world Lady Dior embroidery personalized, and I love it! Highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5144096
> View attachment 5144151


Lovely. I love this bag. It was sold out when I went to purchase


----------



## purse mommy

katandcocoa said:


> View attachment 5152158
> 
> My first Dior bag and Book Tote! The detail of the embroidery is just stunning


Book tote twins


----------



## 880

Question: for those of you who have a smooth leather black Birkin (I have a 30B black barenia, brushed phw) are you tempted by the embossed ? black leather, black logo book tote?  Not sure if it’s a men’s model.  I know they are very different bags, but  both seem to have an so black tote vibe. If they would just serve the same style function in my wardrobe, the Dior would be hard for me to justify to myself


----------



## katandcocoa

purse mommy said:


> Book tote twins


 I haven’t taken mine out yet, but yours looks like it’s having fun! Enjoy (:


----------



## styleformiles

amanda.tnguyen said:


> i sprayed mine with collonil carbon pro (same concept as scotch guard, apple guard, havre de luxe, etc.) and mine has been perfect / no issues ! i know some may not recommend doing so but i personally think its worth doing and have had a great experience with it - i have two book totes in toile de jouy


thank you!!!!


----------



## 880

purse mommy said:


> Lovely. I love this bag. It was sold out when I went to purchase


Thank you! I love mine too!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

styleformiles said:


> hi there! trying to figure out if i should scotch guard mine as well. which pattern do you have?



I have the gray oblique and I used the Scotchguard Fabric protector spray.


----------



## lvlitigator

My new book tote!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

i posted this on the dior chat thread, but just posting it here just to spread more awareness:
(feel free to re-direct or delete if not appropriate) - i know its a long shot but i just wanted to kind of put it out there so maybe i can put it on everyone's radar if they happen to come across it but my car got broken into on sunday and my brand new book tote and mitzah were stolen  my boyfriend took me to the mall to take my book tote and mitzah back to the boutique to see if we can get it wrapped all pretty and see if we could exchange the mitzah because we were sent the incorrect one originally, then after the mall we stopped by somewhere to pick something up (quickly, maybe 10 minutes or less) and came back and our car's back window was smashed and they stole everything (all the dior items including some other items we had bought at the mall).. all brand new.. never even used.. we literally had JUST bought it.. usually we're very good about taking our shopping bags with us, but we thought we'd be in and out so quick, we didn't really think much of it.. we think they may have followed us from the mall to the other location because of the way we parked and how they knew where exactly the items were stored (they didn't attempt to break into anywhere else) -- long story short.. if anyone happens to see a reverse toile de jouy navy book tote and mitzah being sold (i'm US based), it could possibly be mine (that they stole and are trying to resell).. please reach out to me to let me know, any help is honestly greatly appreciated


----------



## cali_to_ny

So sorry this happened to you - but a good reminder to us all to keep valuables out of sight even for just a few min!


----------



## megan_jock

styleformiles said:


> i've noticed that on TRR, the personalized dior book totes don't sell as quickly and often have to be sold at a discount. for me personally, i see these bags as assets I'm collecting so don't want to do anything to devalue it right out the gate. that's just one woman's opinion though! i don't love monogramming in general, but if it's something you enjoy, then could be worth it!


Thank you very much, I appreciate your response


----------



## M0enami

Does anyone have a velvet oblique dior book tote? Can you give me your insight and overall review for it? Ty


----------



## sanch118

I’ve been considering a book tote for such a long time and would like to get one however is there anywhere to see upcoming collections? I’m curious what book totes are coming out! ☺️


----------



## sookwon12

Hi does anyone know how often book totes get restocked? I'm thinking of buying the small book tote in the Zodiac embroidery but looking online only 2 stores have limited availability. Will more come in stock or is it being phased out?


----------



## mscupcake

amanda.tnguyen said:


> i posted this on the dior chat thread, but just posting it here just to spread more awareness:
> (feel free to re-direct or delete if not appropriate) - i know its a long shot but i just wanted to kind of put it out there so maybe i can put it on everyone's radar if they happen to come across it but my car got broken into on sunday and my brand new book tote and mitzah were stolen  my boyfriend took me to the mall to take my book tote and mitzah back to the boutique to see if we can get it wrapped all pretty and see if we could exchange the mitzah because we were sent the incorrect one originally, then after the mall we stopped by somewhere to pick something up (quickly, maybe 10 minutes or less) and came back and our car's back window was smashed and they stole everything (all the dior items including some other items we had bought at the mall).. all brand new.. never even used.. we literally had JUST bought it.. usually we're very good about taking our shopping bags with us, but we thought we'd be in and out so quick, we didn't really think much of it.. we think they may have followed us from the mall to the other location because of the way we parked and how they knew where exactly the items were stored (they didn't attempt to break into anywhere else) -- long story short.. if anyone happens to see a reverse toile de jouy navy book tote and mitzah being sold (i'm US based), it could possibly be mine (that they stole and are trying to resell).. please reach out to me to let me know, any help is honestly greatly appreciated


This is awful--I'm so sorry!


----------



## akelly19881

I am hoping someone may be able to help. I have a Dior Oblique Book Tote over a year and never a problem with getting dirty. I purchased a houndstooth book tote 5 weeks ago and the handles have got so dirty. The rest of the bag is perfect. I used a damp cloth to try and lift it myself and it seems to have spread it around the full handle. Hoping someone can help. I will post images if anyone thinks they may have a solution. I have contacted Dior and I am awaiting a response....


----------



## shyla14

katandcocoa said:


> View attachment 5152158
> 
> My first Dior bag and Book Tote! The detail of the embroidery is just stunning


Beautiful! Does it get dirty easily?


----------



## brnicutie

amanda.tnguyen said:


> i posted this on the dior chat thread, but just posting it here just to spread more awareness:
> (feel free to re-direct or delete if not appropriate) - i know its a long shot but i just wanted to kind of put it out there so maybe i can put it on everyone's radar if they happen to come across it but my car got broken into on sunday and my brand new book tote and mitzah were stolen  my boyfriend took me to the mall to take my book tote and mitzah back to the boutique to see if we can get it wrapped all pretty and see if we could exchange the mitzah because we were sent the incorrect one originally, then after the mall we stopped by somewhere to pick something up (quickly, maybe 10 minutes or less) and came back and our car's back window was smashed and they stole everything (all the dior items including some other items we had bought at the mall).. all brand new.. never even used.. we literally had JUST bought it.. usually we're very good about taking our shopping bags with us, but we thought we'd be in and out so quick, we didn't really think much of it.. we think they may have followed us from the mall to the other location because of the way we parked and how they knew where exactly the items were stored (they didn't attempt to break into anywhere else) -- long story short.. if anyone happens to see a reverse toile de jouy navy book tote and mitzah being sold (i'm US based), it could possibly be mine (that they stole and are trying to resell).. please reach out to me to let me know, any help is honestly greatly appreciated


So sorry this happened to you. I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Brndwhyn

I really love the small booktote but sometimes I wish it came with a longer strap like the LV on the go, the Fendi Sunshine bag, or the tote bag by Marc Jacob.  Does anyone know of a hack to add a longer strap with out altering the booktote?


----------



## ninecherries

I just purchased my first book tote which also happens to be my first Dior bag overall. I bought it pretty spontaneously in a pop-up store when on vacation in Mykonos, Greece. I just love it soso much


----------



## Sharona228

My booktote with personalization finally arrived! It took over 8 weeks to receive.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Sharona228 said:


> My booktote with personalization finally arrived! It took over 8 weeks to receive.


Are you located in the US? I just sent mine for personalization. Wonder how long it takes.


----------



## Sharona228

hlzpenguin said:


> Are you located in the US? I just sent mine for personalization. Wonder how long it takes.


Yes, in the US. It took forever.  Apparently they had to send it to NY for personalization. Hopefully yours won’t take that long.


----------



## EmilyM111

Late to the party but had some store credit and wanted to go a bit crazy


----------



## quiestu

hi, guys! how do you guys like the small book tote? is it useful in your day-to-day life? i'd also like to know the wear and tear on those who've had the bag for a while as well.


----------



## boomer1234

quiestu said:


> hi, guys! how do you guys like the small book tote? is it useful in your day-to-day life? i'd also like to know the wear and tear on those who've had the bag for a while as well.


Hello! I have the small book tote in TDJ print. I love the way it looks and the impact it makes. So pretty. While I don’t use it every day because i would be afraid of stains, I do use it. I haven’t had any issues. I also got an insert for the bag just as a lining. When I stuff it to the max it gets quite heavy though. So after having it for 7 or so months it still looks perfect. Love having it in my collection!


----------



## 880

In Rome, I saw a full size mesh lady Dior (black or navy) with a full size removable insert in oblique pattern. The insert can be used with other Dior book totes too. I did not buy it bc I’m considering another book tote verosion.


----------



## jaylvlove

Does anyone have a velvet book tote? How does it wear, I'm really tempted to buy the mizza FW21 version


----------



## hlzpenguin

I like the small book totes too but they are still too big on me...so I decided to get the mini book tote. I know not that many people are into the mini size and I even asked myself why I would by a non-leather Dior...but after seeing this in person, I fell in love with how well it was made. Plus, I finally own a burgundy bag which I have been looking for a while.


----------



## The_Bagosaurus

Has anyone tried to add a shoulder strap to their book tote? Thank you in advance


----------



## hlzpenguin

MonaZ said:


> Has anyone tried to add a shoulder strap to their book tote? Thank you in advance


I have seen a YouTuber adding an H twilly to the mini book tote as a shoulder strap.


----------



## quiestu

hi all! i actually have another question for those of you who have the book tote. do you guys take yours travelling? do you put it in the overhead compartment on the plane or can you manage to put it under the plane seat? this question goes for both the small and large sizes.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

quiestu said:


> hi all! i actually have another question for those of you who have the book tote. do you guys take yours travelling? do you put it in the overhead compartment on the plane or can you manage to put it under the plane seat? this question goes for both the small and large sizes.


I dont have one personally but I see people in the airport with them allll the time.  I see most people put the small underneath in the dust bag and med in overhead, also in dustbag


----------



## quiestu

GucciGoneWild said:


> I dont have one personally but I see people in the airport with them allll the time.  I see most people put the small underneath in the dust bag and med in overhead, also in dustbag


thank you! the dior book tote's been on my mind lately, esp since i currently don't have a tote myself. i'm sort of stuck between it or the onthego in the mm size. i'd like a tote that i could use for travel and just running around town.


----------



## OCMomof3

GucciGoneWild said:


> I dont have one personally but I see people in the airport with them allll the time.  I see most people put the small underneath in the dust bag and med in overhead, also in dustbag


I don't consider myself anal, but since the bag is fabric, I would have mine in the dustbag as well in airplane settings!


----------



## SabiLyn

OCMomof3 said:


> I don't consider myself anal, but since the bag is fabric, I would have mine in the dustbag as well in airplane settings!


I do that starting from the TSA security conveyer belt. Think it would pick up a lot of dirt.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

OCMomof3 said:


> I don't consider myself anal, but since the bag is fabric, I would have mine in the dustbag as well in airplane settings!


100%! That’s why I can’t imagine traveling with one! The beautiful print going through gross TSA.  I need my airport bag to be practical, worry free and easily sanitized


----------



## summerchocz

Haven’t thought of getting another book tote but this one blew my mind away . Anyone up for the cruise 2022 collection ?


----------



## averagejoe

summerchocz said:


> Haven’t thought of getting another book tote but this one blew my mind away . Anyone up for the cruise 2022 collection ?


All of the new white and gold ones are so beautiful!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

GucciGoneWild said:


> 100%! That’s why I can’t imagine traveling with one! The beautiful print going through gross TSA.  I need my airport bag to be practical, worry free and easily sanitized


I have traveled with my small houndstooth several times and it still looks new. Fabric protector spray plus a few quick wipe downs with a baby wipe!


----------



## quiestu

cali_to_ny said:


> I have traveled with my small houndstooth several times and it still looks new. Fabric protector spray plus a few quick wipe downs with a baby wipe!
> View attachment 5257090


which spray do you use if you don’t me asking??


----------



## GucciGoneWild

quiestu said:


> which spray do you use if you don’t me asking??


also interested! I usually use my Rive Gauche tote to travel since it’s a dark color but have been worried about ruining it


----------



## cali_to_ny

quiestu said:


> which spray do you use if you don’t me asking??


Hi I used this Collonil spray. I've also used Vectra on my suede or leather bags but since that has more of an oily consistency I went with the Collonil for the book tote. It dries quickly with no residue at all.

Collonil Carbon Pro Waterproofing Spray–New Breakthrough Carbon Fiber Technology https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P3X1FS...abc_SVGQJM9V9WMR1216ES64?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sbuxaddict

summerchocz said:


> Haven’t thought of getting another book tote but this one blew my mind away . Anyone up for the cruise 2022 collection ?


Wow this is absolutely stunning!! Any idea when it will be available?


----------



## cintha22

sbuxaddict said:


> Wow this is absolutely stunning!! Any idea when it will be available?


Same question! I've been wondering when the new white and gold tdj will be available


----------



## dazeydaisies

The white and gold is really gorgeous. Sharing a photo of it without filter here because there aren’t a lot of pictures of the gold online. Picture doesn’t do justice to the beauty of the gold embroidery!


----------



## averagejoe

dazeydaisies said:


> The white and gold is really gorgeous. Sharing a photo of it without filter here because there aren’t a lot of pictures of the gold online. Picture doesn’t do justice to the beauty of the gold embroidery!
> 
> View attachment 5276248


The gold is so pretty!!! Congratulations!


----------



## sbuxaddict

dazeydaisies said:


> The white and gold is really gorgeous. Sharing a photo of it without filter here because there aren’t a lot of pictures of the gold online. Picture doesn’t do justice to the beauty of the gold embroidery!
> 
> View attachment 5276248


Stunning!!!! Is this the gold TDJ mitzah?


----------



## OCMomof3

dazeydaisies said:


> The white and gold is really gorgeous. Sharing a photo of it without filter here because there aren’t a lot of pictures of the gold online. Picture doesn’t do justice to the beauty of the gold embroidery!
> 
> View attachment 5276248


Exquisite! Congrats!


----------



## cintha22

Curious if anyone purchased the white and gold around the world stella embroidery that would be willing to take a modshot picture? Would love to see what it looks like! ❤


----------



## bag_lover2

Whether to buy the book tote (in fabric)?
I am debating buying the book tote, but I would wear it daily (laptop, paper notebooks). I think the fabric is too delicate for day to day wear. What has your experience been over time? THANKS!!!


----------



## Dior-Rama

Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?) 

I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Dior-Rama said:


> Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?)
> 
> I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!


Congratulations and welcome to the Dior family.Where did you purchase your book tote? It usually comes with a card with handwritten or stamped boutique location where you purchased it and date. Maybe ask your SA for one?


----------



## LaPush

Dior-Rama said:


> Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?)
> 
> I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!



I understand only Lady DIOR comes with authenticity card but I may be wrong if different country have different practices. Do check with your SA.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior-Rama said:


> Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?)
> 
> I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!


The card should come with the handbags (not SLGs) from Dior, stored inside the bag, although with the Book Tote, there is no internal compartment to store the card, nor a zipper at the top to keep it from falling out, so maybe it isn't included? Even my men's bags all came with the Dior men's version.


----------



## michi_chi

Dior-Rama said:


> Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?)
> 
> I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!



All bags I've purchased come with an authenticity card, even fine jewellery come with an authenticity booklet, but I agree with averagejoe. I've never bought a Book Tote so can't be sure if it's maybe different for that bag


----------



## coolmelondew

loving my first Book Tote and even my husband likes it, enough to offer holding the bag for me while i drink my tea lest i spill tea on it


----------



## coolmelondew

Dior-Rama said:


> Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?)
> 
> I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!



yes, my Book Tote came with the authenticity card.


----------



## LaPush

Finally. So in love with this design.   

Did not come with an authenticity card hence I'm checking with DIOR.


----------



## marcvan

I debated between the book tote and LV on the go:  fabric vs leather, esthetics vs practicality, Dior book tote wins the debate lol  Et voila the winner came home with me ^^ 
This bag truly is stunning in person ❤


----------



## pursesR4snacks

Happy to add the large Multicolor Tye
and Dior book tote! Love the combo with my so black jumbo. Planning to take these on an upcoming road-trip!


----------



## Helen98242

Hi ladies and gents!
I’ve just got my book tote and first thing I noticed was the word PARIS looks wonky, I’m a bit paranoid since I recently read that people return fakes to Dior I understand the stitching could make it look different but this seems like the thickness of each stroke + spacing are different? Or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## averagejoe

Helen98242 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I’ve just got my book tote and first thing I noticed was the word PARIS looks wonky, I’m a bit paranoid since I recently read that people return fakes to Dior I understand the stitching could make it look different but this seems like the thickness of each stroke + spacing are different? Or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


The words look fine. Congratulations!


----------



## Brndwhyn

averagejoe said:


> The words look fine. Congratulations!


I think it looks fine.  My book tote has some slight imperfections in the lettering that is only noticeable to me but to me that speaks to it being hand made.


----------



## cdean724

Helen98242 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I’ve just got my book tote and first thing I noticed was the word PARIS looks wonky, I’m a bit paranoid since I recently read that people return fakes to Dior I understand the stitching could make it look different but this seems like the thickness of each stroke + spacing are different? Or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


The gold is gorgeous!!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Helen98242 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I’ve just got my book tote and first thing I noticed was the word PARIS looks wonky, I’m a bit paranoid since I recently read that people return fakes to Dior I understand the stitching could make it look different but this seems like the thickness of each stroke + spacing are different? Or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Looks fine to me! Are you in an Asian country? That’s the only place I’ve seen the gold TDJ, wish it would come to the US!


----------



## nekostar0412

coolmelondew said:


> loving my first Book Tote and even my husband likes it, enough to offer holding the bag for me while i drink my tea lest i spill tea on it
> View attachment 5283143


What a beauty! I am currently considering getting my first BT before the price increase next week. I saw the origipenal blue TDJ in store and loved it, but I wasn’t able to see this one. What made you decide to go with the gradient TDJ? Your picture makes it look darker than it appears online, which I like!


----------



## Emily Yang

bag_lover2 said:


> Whether to buy the book tote (in fabric)?
> I am debating buying the book tote, but I would wear it daily (laptop, paper notebooks). I think the fabric is too delicate for day to day wear. What has your experience been over time? THANKS!!!


Tbh, the jacquard is stronger than the leather. Dior jacquard in a regular size book tote is over 1.5 million stitches and used in womens luggage. The leather tends to soften too much over time and droops. I use my small jacquard TDJ everyday as a work bag and also throw it around  I do also have a felt divider in mine that I got off of Amazon (link below), it’ll help keep the shape longer and help organize the potential mess that totes become lol

Purse Organzier, Bag Organizer... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DKBXQHB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Large fits perfect in the small book tote, XLarge fits the regular book tote.


----------



## **Ann**

Emily Yang said:


> Tbh, the jacquard is stronger than the leather. Dior jacquard in a regular size book tote is over 1.5 million stitches and used in womens luggage. The leather tends to soften too much over time and droops. I use my small jacquard TDJ everyday as a work bag and also throw it around  I do also have a felt divider in mine that I got off of Amazon (link below), it’ll help keep the shape longer and help organize the potential mess that totes become lol
> 
> Purse Organzier, Bag Organizer... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DKBXQHB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> Large fits perfect in the small book tote, XLarge fits the regular book tote.



Thank you for this link! Does anyone have any other suggestions of an organizer they use for the small book tote that I can get in the United States? Would love to just see a couple more options for my tote I received today. Thank you!


----------



## Eva_x

I would like to purchase my first book tote soon. However, I don't own any other embroidered bags, and am wondering whether they receive colour transfer more easily than leather?


----------



## strawberrymilk

**Ann** said:


> Thank you for this link! Does anyone have any other suggestions of an organizer they use for the small book tote that I can get in the United States? Would love to just see a couple more options for my tote I received today. Thank you!



I got my bag organizer for my small book tote from JennyKrafts on Etsy! I believe they ship from China so it took a few weeks for me to get my order but it still fell within the range that was provided on Etsy. It comes with a detachable zipper divider and the large sleeve pocket fits my iPad air perfectly. I think there's also a style that comes with a pocket for a water bottle but I wasn't interested in that so I might be misremembering from another Etsy seller


----------



## TheBlueBox

**Ann** said:


> Thank you for this link! Does anyone have any other suggestions of an organizer they use for the small book tote that I can get in the United States? Would love to just see a couple more options for my tote I received today. Thank you!



I'm using an organizer from Samorga but it certainly does not have as many storage compartments as the two organizers shared previously. Here is the link and I hope you find an organizer which suits your needs!


----------



## tayflea

**Ann** said:


> Thank you for this link! Does anyone have any other suggestions of an organizer they use for the small book tote that I can get in the United States? Would love to just see a couple more options for my tote I received today. Thank you!



Not from the US but I used the samorga organizer for my neverfull MM in the small book tote and it works perfectly--maybe just not as tall as the samorga one for the book tote but I prefer it this way b/c it fits more comfortably under my arm. If you happen to have a never full organizer I would say give it a try in your book tote


----------



## pursesR4snacks

Eva_x said:


> I would like to purchase my first book tote soon. However, I don't own any other embroidered bags, and am wondering whether they receive colour transfer more easily than leather?


I haven’t noticed any color transfer but color fade. The color on my handles have started to fade and dull. No fraying however!


----------



## sammytheMUA

dazeydaisies said:


> The white and gold is really gorgeous. Sharing a photo of it without filter here because there aren’t a lot of pictures of the gold online. Picture doesn’t do justice to the beauty of the gold embroidery!
> 
> View attachment 5276248


I love this colorway!! Do you know if this color is offered in the large size?


----------



## dazeydaisies

Love the book tote in gold so much that I had to get it in both sizes! Not sure if I will bear to part with any in future but I really love how luxe and classy the shimmery gold embroidery looks!


----------



## dazeydaisies

sammytheMUA said:


> I love this colorway!! Do you know if this color is offered in the large size?



Hi, I’ve seen it on the dior website (mostly overseas) but the gold colour seems to be OOS everywhere already! Hope you can find it with a reseller!


----------



## dazeydaisies

sbuxaddict said:


> Stunning!!!! Is this the gold TDJ mitzah?



Yes, it is! There are two designs in gold! Managed to get both to protect the handles  The other design with with stars!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

dazeydaisies said:


> The white and gold is really gorgeous. Sharing a photo of it without filter here because there aren’t a lot of pictures of the gold online. Picture doesn’t do justice to the beauty of the gold embroidery!
> 
> View attachment 5276248


Hi there congrats on this bag! Its lovely.

I wanted to ask if this is actually gold metallic shiny thread? 


the pic on the site doesnt show it to be metalic..loo

Under yellow light does it really shine? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## dazeydaisies

ilovecocohanel said:


> Hi there congrats on this bag! Its lovely.
> 
> I wanted to ask if this is actually gold metallic shiny thread?
> 
> 
> the pic on the site doesnt show it to be metalic..loo
> 
> Under yellow light does it really shine?
> 
> thanks in advance!



Yes, it’s shiny gold thread and it shines under any light, not just yellow light. took a closeup photo of the bigger tote in TDJ embroidery!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

dazeydaisies said:


> Yes, it’s shiny gold thread and it shines under any light, not just yellow light. took a closeup photo of the bigger tote in TDJ embroidery!



Thanks so much
This helps

its a gold gold or like a champagne gold?
Its difficult to capture the colour it seems so many diff version online due to the lighting…

came across this picture too


----------



## averagejoe

ilovecocohanel said:


> Thanks so much
> This helps
> 
> its a gold gold or like a champagne gold?
> Its difficult to capture the colour it seems so many diff version online due to the lighting…
> 
> came across this picture too


It is a pale gold, like champagne gold.


----------



## dazeydaisies

ilovecocohanel said:


> Thanks so much
> This helps
> 
> its a gold gold or like a champagne gold?
> Its difficult to capture the colour it seems so many diff version online due to the lighting…
> 
> came across this picture too



averagejoe is right. it’s just that the thread is metallic and shiny so you’ll see a lot of photos of diff colour variation depending on the lighting when the photo was taken and how the bag is positioned. the CHRISTIAN DIOR especially will look much darker sometimes because the threads are more densely sewn together for the words. i think you should head to the boutique to look at the gold collection (if still in store) in other products like shoes, slides, hat, other bag types if available to get a better idea of the colour irl!


----------



## mindless

Out of my small book tote. Thought it might be heavy with my umbrella, makeup pouch, wallet etc but it is surprisingly still quite lightweight. Don't mind my ugly and anyhow tied twillies as I am trying out to see if they are needed. I don't think I like the look of the twillies but not sure if it is because they don't match the bag or it lost the look of being carefree / casual. On another hand, I am afraid the thread on the handles will fray...


----------



## Katey_

Just wanted to share my organiser that came today - I decided to go with one on Etsy and it’s perfect! I got a lighter color so I could see my things better, couldn’t be happier. It’s felt, not too thick but not too thin, and I’m loving the zipper pocket.
The Etsy store was divitize and shipping from Italy to Australia took just under two weeks.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

I've been a long time admirer of the Dior book tote, but could never bring myself to buy it because I'm worried about practicality. It's too large to use for going to the mall/brunch/etc. and I don't think I would travel with it because I can't imagine it going through TSA (also I fly economy, and can't imagine putting it in the floor of an airplane below the seat).

For those of you who own one, what kind of purpose does it serve in your collection?


----------



## sacha1009

Sharona228 said:


> My booktote with personalization finally arrived! It took over 8 weeks to receive.


How much cost to personalized if u don't mind to ask..Thank u


----------



## sacha1009

Love the tote


----------



## Katey_

birkenstocksandcode said:


> I've been a long time admirer of the Dior book tote, but could never bring myself to buy it because I'm worried about practicality. It's too large to use for going to the mall/brunch/etc. and I don't think I would travel with it because I can't imagine it going through TSA (also I fly economy, and can't imagine putting it in the floor of an airplane below the seat).
> 
> For those of you who own one, what kind of purpose does it serve in your collection?


You could get a smaller version? You’re right, it’s too large to go to the mall with, but for brunch/a restaurant I think it’s fine (I’m used to big bags though!). I use mine to go to work. It fits my laptop and other work-trip items comfortably and because I have a short walk into work, it’s easy to carry. I could also see me using it on a day trip somewhere as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

birkenstocksandcode said:


> I've been a long time admirer of the Dior book tote, but could never bring myself to buy it because I'm worried about practicality. It's too large to use for going to the mall/brunch/etc. and I don't think I would travel with it because I can't imagine it going through TSA (also I fly economy, and can't imagine putting it in the floor of an airplane below the seat).
> 
> For those of you who own one, what kind of purpose does it serve in your collection?



I'm in the same situation as you. I admire the book tote, but haven't been able to bring myself to buy it as I prefer shoulder strap and crossbody bags. I've put a Birkin 35 under the seat, but I put it in an enviorsax and I'd do the same for a book tote. However, I would consider the small book tote and the Lady D-lite (because it has a shoulder strap.) I'd definitely use it out for brunch, afternoon tea and wine tasting. Those are my only outings these days. I wouldn't go shopping with it because I'd feel safer with a crossbody and need to be handsfree.


----------



## Sharona228

sacha1009 said:


> How much cost to personalized if u don't mind to ask..Thank u


It was $250 USD.


----------



## sacha1009

Sharona228 said:


> It was $250 USD.


Thank u


----------



## DrTeee

Katey_ said:


> Just wanted to share my organiser that came today - I decided to go with one on Etsy and it’s perfect! I got a lighter color so I could see my things better, couldn’t be happier. It’s felt, not too thick but not too thin, and I’m loving the zipper pocket.
> The Etsy store was divitize and shipping from Italy to Australia took just under two weeks.


What size is your book tote and what size organiser did you get?

Thanks!;looks great


----------



## Katey_

DrTeee said:


> What size is your book tote and what size organiser did you get?
> 
> Thanks!;looks great


Sorry, just saw this. My book tote is large and the organiser I got matched that


----------



## annika08

Hi. I have here the medium book tote in TDJ and did 2 different twillys to protect the handle. It’s so pretty.  Medium size is still perfect for everyday or travel bag.


----------



## slayer

annika08 said:


> Hi. I have here the medium book tote in TDJ and did 2 different twillys to protect the handle. It’s so pretty.  Medium size is still perfect for everyday or travel bag.
> 
> View attachment 5387849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387851


That’s gorgeous. I’m bummed about needing two Dior twillies for handles if I get a book tote  - nearly $1000 here( I know they don’t HAVE to be Dior
 but I’d like them to be☺️)


----------



## kprice1019

Anyone use the medium as a “mommy bag”?


----------



## annika08

slayer said:


> That’s gorgeous. I’m bummed about needing two Dior twillies for handles if I get a book tote  - nearly $1000 here( I know they don’t HAVE to be Dior
> but I’d like them to be☺)


Thanks ! I thought it was the small but it’s the medium size.  I felt the same way since I have H twillys but since the dior mitzahs are so cute,  I just went ahead and got 2.  And won’t repurchase.


----------



## Dior-Rama

Dior-Rama said:


> Hello everyone! Proud to say that this is my very first post on this form, and of course it had to be under the Dior thread. It seems like I’ve moved on from Chanel and have found a new obsession (oops?)
> 
> I recently purchased my very first Dior bag— the Book Tote, as a Christmas present for myself. However, I couldn’t seem to find the authenticity card that usually comes with a lot of my other bags. Do Dior bags usually come with authenticity cards? Thanks!



Hi again everyone! A little update on my previous post: I returned to the store where I bought the bag, explained the situation to my SA, and she was able to give me a authenticity card then and there! All solved! 

ps. if anyone's shopping in London, I'd recommend the Dior Bond Street store for a guaranteed great experience!


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to Singapore with my grey TDJ Book Tote…


----------



## atlgirl

Prada Prince said:


> Off to Singapore with my grey TDJ Book Tote…
> 
> View attachment 5394064



Love your book tote. May I ask what size is it?


----------



## Prada Prince

atlgirl said:


> Love your book tote. May I ask what size is it?


Thank you. It’s the small book tote, I find more versatile than the large one for my purposes.


----------



## atlgirl

Thank you, good to know. I am leaning towards the small as well.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi all! How do you guys store your book totes? I’ve noticed that when I lay them totally flat, the crease along the side tends to stay and then not stay fully open when I’m using it.


----------



## Prada Prince

sbuxaddict said:


> Hi all! How do you guys store your book totes? I’ve noticed that when I lay them totally flat, the crease along the side tends to stay and then not stay fully open when I’m using it.


I always store it as flat as possible as I want the sides to stay as tucked in as possible when I use the bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about…


----------



## sbuxaddict

Prada Prince said:


> I always store it as flat as possible as I want the sides to stay as tucked in as possible when I use the bag.


Thank you! Do you do this for security reasons so its not as open?


----------



## Prada Prince

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you! Do you do this for security reasons so its not as open?


Nope, i just like the crisper look of the bag when the sides are tucked in rather than bloating with too many things


----------



## Jmepkoh

Hi everyone,

I’m thinking of getting the medium, but need to know if it can be carried over the shoulder comfortably. Anyone has any experience to share or mod shots over the shoulder? I’m 160cm in height. Thanks!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Maybe someone already answered this, but, if you don’t put your own name/word on the bag, is that side left plain (no Christian Dior embroidered), or is Christian Dior embroidered on both sides?


----------



## tutu2008

Thenewestgirl said:


> Maybe someone already answered this, but, if you don’t put your own name/word on the bag, is that side left plain (no Christian Dior embroidered), or is Christian Dior embroidered on both sides?


Your name/personalization goes on the “back” side, or is otherwise left blank. ‘Christian Dior’ will always be on the “front”.
Good question actually since everyone will photograph only the front side. When I’m out in certain public areas, I’ll purposely carry mine facing out to the back/blank side to avoid attention.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Sharona228 said:


> It was $250 USD.


I think it was complementary with the purchase of the bag. That’s what the website says and when I called their 1800 number they said the same. Is this wrong?


----------



## Sharona228

KensingtonUK said:


> I think it was complementary with the purchase of the bag. That’s what the website says and when I called their 1800 number they said the same. Is this wrong?


Personalization for my book tote was not complimentary.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm not sure when they implemented that, but when I saw my SA last month she said personalization is complimentary now.


----------



## baglici0us

KensingtonUK said:


> I think it was complementary with the purchase of the bag. That’s what the website says and when I called their 1800 number they said the same. Is this wrong?



When I asked a Dior SA in Germany about this he said they used to charge for it but it is complimentary now.


----------



## Young1987

Just got mine done on a Book Tote I purchased a few years ago, and personalization is free now.


----------



## sunshineshiney

I ordered a new Book Tote from a Saks SA around mid-May. I did not realize the design was part of their upcoming collection, so they could not ship it out to me until June 2nd-3rd.
This is my first Dior BT. (I ordered a Mini from Dior.com a couple months ago. It was adorable but the size was too small for my necessities.)
I am new to the world of Dior bags.
I assumed it would be a low maintenance bag, but I might be wrong...

I received my item last week, but just got around to opening it today. As soon as I took it out of its dust bag, my eyes *immediately* noticed *threading being pulled in THREE different parts in the front of the bag*. There also appears to be some piling on the side edges of the bag.
The "white cloud"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pulling is very noticeable to me from a distance. I am most concerned about this one. It will likely worsen over time and look pretty obvious being white, surrounded by white.

The closest Dior and Saks are a few hundred miles away from where I live, so I do not have the luxury of examining another BT in person to make sure there are no pulls, defects etc.

_*Has anyone experienced this with a brand new BT? Is this normal? *_
*I assume the thread pulling means jewelry may get caught onto the embroidery?

Any of your shared experiences, feedback or opinions would be greatly appreciated!*

I understand the quality of bags today are not what they used to be 15 years ago (Chanel, LV, and apparently now Dior?! ).

 Good thing I did not get my name added to the back of the bag before Saks shipped it to me!!!


----------



## Chanellover2015

sunshineshiney said:


> I ordered a new Book Tote from a Saks SA around mid-May. I did not realize the design was part of their upcoming collection, so they could not ship it out to me until June 2nd-3rd.
> This is my first Dior BT. (I ordered a Mini from Dior.com a couple months ago. It was adorable but the size was too small for my necessities.)
> I am new to the world of Dior bags.
> I assumed it would be a low maintenance bag, but I might be wrong...
> 
> I received my item last week, but just got around to opening it today. As soon as I took it out of its dust bag, my eyes *immediately* noticed *threading being pulled in THREE different parts in the front of the bag*. There also appears to be some piling on the side edges of the bag.
> The "white cloud"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulling is very noticeable to me from a distance. I am most concerned about this one. It will likely worsen over time and look pretty obvious being white, surrounded by white.
> 
> The closest Dior and Saks are a few hundred miles away from where I live, so I do not have the luxury of examining another BT in person to make sure there are no pulls, defects etc.
> 
> _*Has anyone experienced this with a brand new BT? Is this normal? *_
> *I assume the thread pulling means jewelry may get caught onto the embroidery?
> 
> Any of your shared experiences, feedback or opinions would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> I understand the quality of bags today are not what they used to be 15 years ago (Chanel, LV, and apparently now Dior?! ).
> 
> Good thing I did not get my name added to the back of the bag before Saks shipped it to me!!!
> View attachment 5421643
> View attachment 5421644
> View attachment 5421645


I would return for an exchange.


----------



## Yijingchan

Jmepkoh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m thinking of getting the medium, but need to know if it can be carried over the shoulder comfortably. Anyone has any experience to share or mod shots over the shoulder? I’m 160cm in height. Thanks!


i'm 162cm. i can fit it on my shoulder quite comfortably. I have done it a couple of times when its a little too heavy to carry on the crook of my arms. If it gets too full though your elbows stick out in a weird angle.


----------



## Enola

When in Cannes


----------



## missdiorlover

Does anyone have the mini vertical book tote with strap? There are not too many reviews online and am wondering if this is a practical size since it comes with a shoulder strap. I’m debating between this or the new small size.


----------



## amystrawbs

I'm planning to buy my first Dior bag in August and I want a personalized book tote! Does anyone know if I can get a Book Tote personalized in either of these locations? It seems like I can (as they offer ABCDior service) but I wanted to double check. And if anyone has an preferred SA in either of these locations I'd appreciate the info! TIA!

*DIOR Zurich*
SERVICES OFFERED
ABCDIOR

*DIOR Dublin Brown Thomas*
SERVICES OFFERED
Book an appointment
ABCDIOR
Size adjustments
Personalized advice


----------



## cali_to_ny

margjoo03 said:


> Does anyone have the mini vertical book tote with strap? There are not too many reviews online and am wondering if this is a practical size since it comes with a shoulder strap. I’m debating between this or the new small size.


I just returned one. It was completely adorable and about the size of a Hermes Mini Evelyne TPM, and for both I feel I'm not petite enough to pull them off (oddly I'm fine using other small/WOC bags - something about the vertical orientation bumps me I guess).


----------



## zee989

Hi I need some help, so I have personalised my Dior book tote but if I’m not happy with it can I get it removed?


----------



## KensingtonUK

zee989 said:


> Hi I need some help, so I have personalised my Dior book tote but if I’m not happy with it can I get it removed?


Did they mess it up? Do it poorly or do you just not like what you chose?

I ask bc if they messed it up I assume Dior could fix it for you


----------



## mindless

Hi there, not sure if this is the correct thread to ask. But those who bought the book tote blue oblique, does your bag looks like the attached photos? There is a slight faint pink at some portions of the bag. I don't remember it looked like that upon purchase but I cannot be sure and do not want to rush to a boutique if it is supposed to be like that. But it is just certain parts not all. Can anyone please advise if it is a defect or? TIA


----------



## Thenewestgirl

mindless said:


> Hi there, not sure if this is the correct thread to ask. But those who bought the book tote blue oblique, does your bag looks like the attached photos? There is a slight faint pink at some portions of the bag. I don't remember it looked like that upon purchase but I cannot be sure and do not want to rush to a boutique if it is supposed to be like that. But it is just certain parts not all. Can anyone please advise if it is a defect or? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5622925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622928


What a lovely defect that would be!

I get that you would not want to keep a faulty bag, of course, but this defect (assuming it is one) is actually quite cute and fun!


----------



## KensingtonUK

mindless said:


> Hi there, not sure if this is the correct thread to ask. But those who bought the book tote blue oblique, does your bag looks like the attached photos? There is a slight faint pink at some portions of the bag. I don't remember it looked like that upon purchase but I cannot be sure and do not want to rush to a boutique if it is supposed to be like that. But it is just certain parts not all. Can anyone please advise if it is a defect or? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5622925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622928


How long have you had it.  Mine doesn’t look like that but it looks like it’s at the top of your bag so wondering if you used some wipes or some kind to clean it and that is what changed the color?  Almost looks like it’s been bleached or something?


----------



## mindless

KensingtonUK said:


> How long have you had it.  Mine doesn’t look like that but it looks like it’s at the top of your bag so wondering if you used some wipes or some kind to clean it and that is what changed the color?  Almost looks like it’s been bleached or something?


I think i have the bag less than a yr and i rotate my bags so it was not heavily used. Nope I did not use any wipes on the bag. Yes on close inspection it looks like the blue is fading off. I think I will just bring the bag back to Dior and hope something can be done


----------



## averagejoe

mindless said:


> Hi there, not sure if this is the correct thread to ask. But those who bought the book tote blue oblique, does your bag looks like the attached photos? There is a slight faint pink at some portions of the bag. I don't remember it looked like that upon purchase but I cannot be sure and do not want to rush to a boutique if it is supposed to be like that. But it is just certain parts not all. Can anyone please advise if it is a defect or? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5622925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622928


Bring this back to Dior to see if they can replace your bag or provide store credit. A number of people are experiencing this. The glue used to glue the canvas pieces together has oxidized the thread.


----------



## mindless

averagejoe said:


> Bring this back to Dior to see if they can replace your bag or provide store credit. A number of people are experiencing this. The glue used to glue the canvas pieces together has oxidized the thread.


Yes I will. Thanks for the information and hope the SA see it that way instead of the usual blame on wear and tear. Just hope they can repair it. I am trying to start a small dior collection and my first bag disappoints me!! How will I dare spend anymore on Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

mindless said:


> Yes I will. Thanks for the information and hope the SA see it that way instead of the usual blame on wear and tear. Just hope they can repair it. I am trying to start a small dior collection and my first bag disappoints me!! How will I dare spend anymore on Dior.


Yeah I am disappointed that Dior uses so much glue all the time, especially with canvas where the glue can seep through the fabric.


----------



## *laur*

averagejoe said:


> Yeah I am disappointed that Dior uses so much glue all the time, especially with canvas where the glue can seep through the fabric.


I’m looking to make my first Dior purchase but worried about all the pre owned canvas pieces that have glue on the exterior  seams and inside turn a very obvious brown! Is Dior taking those back as defective or do you just have to live with it?


----------



## *laur*

mindless said:


> Yes I will. Thanks for the information and hope the SA see it that way instead of the usual blame on wear and tear. Just hope they can repair it. I am trying to start a small dior collection and my first bag disappoints me!! How will I dare spend anymore on Dior.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## averagejoe

*laur* said:


> I’m looking to make my first Dior purchase but worried about all the pre owned canvas pieces that have glue on the exterior  seams and inside turn a very obvious brown! Is Dior taking those back as defective or do you just have to live with it?


Seems like they're taking them back based on what some forum members have shared.


----------



## mindless

*laur* said:


> Let us know how it goes!


Hi I finally got an update from the SA after 3 weeks. They will let me exchange for a new piece or another different design / bag if I want. 
I am not sure if I should get the same book tote again as I am afraid the discolouration might happen again. Or should I get a another book tote design or totally another model. But so far I am not really in love with any other bag models. Have to decide when I go over this Sun.


----------



## Annachka

mindless said:


> Hi I finally got an update from the SA after 3 weeks. They will let me exchange for a new piece or another different design / bag if I want.
> I am not sure if I should get the same book tote again as I am afraid the discolouration might happen again. Or should I get a another book tote design or totally another model. But so far I am not really in love with any other bag models. Have to decide when I go over this Sun.


Im having the same issue (discoloration) and just brought mine into the boutique for them to ship it to repairs and see what solution they can give me. Did you end up getting your bag replaced or did you pick out something else?


----------



## mindless

Annachka said:


> Im having the same issue (discoloration) and just brought mine into the boutique for them to ship it to repairs and see what solution they can give me. Did you end up getting your bag replaced or did you pick out something else?


I hope they can let you exchange for something else. They couldn't repair my bag and allowed me to exchange for another piece. But i rejected the SA and told her i will top up. I got the montaigne instead. I feel that there is a great chance this might happen again and I am not willing to take the risk. Just to troublesome though I preferred the book tote much more


----------



## Sidbx

I sent two of my book totes in for the same discoloration problem as well. They have been sent to HQ in paris but not sure what remediation will be offered. One was blue which i bought in 2020 and another in grey purchased in 2021. Both were very very sparsely used. Disappointed that they are starting to have these problems.


----------



## mindless

Sidbx said:


> I sent two of my book totes in for the same discoloration problem as well. They have been sent to HQ in paris but not sure what remediation will be offered. One was blue which i bought in 2020 and another in grey purchased in 2021. Both were very very sparsely used. Disappointed that they are starting to have these problems.


Yes. That was my first dior bag and it disappointed me greatly. Actually when I exchanged it to the 30 montaigne I had issue with the clasp / lock and I had to do a 3rd exchange. Is it Dior's quality is always this bad or is it just my luck with these bad experiences?


----------



## xiaomantou

I’ve experienced the discoloration on my two book totes as well - blue oblique and grey TDJ. They sent to their “lab”, checked and claimed it’s a weather and underused issue. They agreed to exchange new pieces for me but only book tote, not for other bags  anyway it seems like a dior quality issue and I’ve avoided anything embroidery from them since


----------



## DoggieBags

xiaomantou said:


> I’ve experienced the discoloration on my two book totes as well - blue oblique and grey TDJ. They sent to their “lab”, checked and claimed it’s a weather and underused issue. They agreed to exchange new pieces for me but only book tote, not for other bags  anyway it seems like a dior quality issue and I’ve avoided anything embroidery from them since


I have several of their embroidered Lady Diors (although none in the oblique pattern) and have so far not seen the problem that is afflicting the embroidered book totes.


----------



## Annachka

xiaomantou said:


> I’ve experienced the discoloration on my two book totes as well - blue oblique and grey TDJ. They sent to their “lab”, checked and claimed it’s a weather and underused issue. They agreed to exchange new pieces for me but only book tote, not for other bags  anyway it seems like a dior quality issue and I’ve avoided anything embroidery from them since


ugh, how annoying that they only let you exchange for the book tote. I hope they let me exchange it for something else, or better yet refund me. Did they reject to refund you?
How long did it take them to contact you after you brought the bag back into the boutique?


----------



## Annachka

mindless said:


> Yes. That was my first dior bag and it disappointed me greatly. Actually when I exchanged it to the 30 montaigne I had issue with the clasp / lock and I had to do a 3rd exchange. Is it Dior's quality is always this bad or is it just my luck with these bad experiences?


that's awful. I have two other Dior bags - a mini lady and a saddle (just bought recently) and no issues so far.


----------



## xiaomantou

Annachka said:


> ugh, how annoying that they only let you exchange for the book tote. I hope they let me exchange it for something else, or better yet refund me. Did they reject to refund you?
> How long did it take them to contact you after you brought the bag back into the boutique?


My SA said the management allowed the exchange of the book tote on "exceptional" basis because my totes were pretty new - bought in late 2019 and mid 2020. I don't think refund was even an option they had on their mind when they didn't even allowed me to exchange for any other bags.  I took on the offer because I wanted to keep the blue oblique tote in my collection. Crossing fingers the color change doesn't happen again!

I brought the discolored bags to them in February, and was contacted by them in April for the exchange.


----------



## Annachka

xiaomantou said:


> My SA said the management allowed the exchange of the book tote on "exceptional" basis because my totes were pretty new - bought in late 2019 and mid 2020. I don't think refund was even an option they had on their mind when they didn't even allowed me to exchange for any other bags.  I took on the offer because I wanted to keep the blue oblique tote in my collection. Crossing fingers the color change doesn't happen again!
> 
> I brought the discolored bags to them in February, and was contacted by them in April for the exchange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665201
> View attachment 5665199
> View attachment 5665200


Oh goodness. Sounds like bad customer service. Same thing will probably happen to me. I will still ask for a refund to see what they say, if no then I will request to get the same bag in a different print and get it personalized since that’s included in the price now.


----------



## Sharona228

I’m having the same discoloration problem with my book tote. It’s around the edges and on both sides. Very minimal use. I don’t live near a boutique, and I didn’t purchase it from my current CD SA. I feel bad asking him about it. I will have to take it to the boutique next time I’m close to one. I’m so glad you all posted about your experiences.


----------



## Fendiorlv

Sharona228 said:


> I’m having the same discoloration problem with my book tote. It’s around the edges and on both sides. Very minimal use. I don’t live near a boutique, and I didn’t purchase it from my current CD SA. I feel bad asking him about it. I will have to take it to the boutique next time I’m close to one. I’m so glad you all posted about your experiences.
> 
> View attachment 5666759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666760


I had the same issue as all of you with my grey book tote in reverse toile de jouy, discoloration all around the glue edges. I took it to my SA, he sent it to the atelier and within two/three weeks I got store credit for the current price of the book tote(more than what I paid since they had a price increase). I exchanged for a lady dior, paying extra for that since obviously it is more expensive. Customer service in my case was great but honestly I think it depends on who you are dealing with. I’ve only had wonderful SAs but I know some are different.


----------



## tammmytentr

New here! I recently purchased two book totes and noticed that one is taller than the other. I purchased one while in Paris from a boutique and the other on Vestaire, as I've been looking for this print for a while. Is this normal to have variances in sizes from season to season or should I try to go get it authenticated.


----------



## sunshineshiney

tammmytentr said:


> New here! I recently purchased two book totes and noticed that one is taller than the other. I purchased one while in Paris from a boutique and the other on Vestaire, as I've been looking for this print for a while. Is this normal to have variances in sizes from season to season or should I try to go get it authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5672747
> View attachment 5672748


I purchased a small book tote in May- received it in June once it was released. My friend purchased her small book tote a month later in Europe. There seems to be slight size variations between our two book totes, even though they are the both in the small size. 

For peace of mind, I would get the Vestaire one authenticated. 

What a fun print btw !!!


----------



## tammmytentr

sunshineshiney said:


> I purchased a small book tote in May- received it in June once it was released. My friend purchased her small book tote a month later in Europe. There seems to be slight size variations between our two book totes, even though they are the both in the small size.
> 
> For peace of mind, I would get the Vestaire one authenticated.
> 
> What a fun print btw !!!


Thank you!!


----------

